# Mau tempo: Seguimento (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)



## Minho (4 Abr 2008 às 00:05)

Com a última saída do GFS e ECM tudo se confirma que a chuva e vento forte a regressarem, primeiro aos Açores e Madeira, depois ao continente, falta agora saber a intensidade com que nos vai afectar.


Assim, conforme as novas regras de nomeação de depressões declaro oficialmente aberto o seguimento especial da Depressão Andrea... Parabens ao padrinho 

Notas

- Esta é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com, e não deve ser entendida como uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades


----------



## squidward (4 Abr 2008 às 00:41)

o Andrea "Bocelli" vem visitar-nos??

espero é que traga alguma


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2008 às 00:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Conseguimos estrear a nossa lista de depressões mais depressa do que eu pensava
Espero que dê uma boa rega principalmente aqui pelo nordeste...


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2008 às 08:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

E tanta água foi pedida para o norte, que ela parece estar aí eminente.





Tu vê-lá Andrea, não nos desiludas!


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2008 às 11:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Alguns dados sobre a depressão Andrea:
Imagens de satélite












Estimativa de precipitação






Madeira mantem alerta amarelo para vento forte
neste momento:






Açores os grupos oriental e central, com alerta amarelo para chuva forte e trovoadas.
Precipitação:


----------



## vitamos (4 Abr 2008 às 11:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Átenção à run do GFS que está a sair... parece que existe a injecção de mais ar frio a juntar à chuva... 

Já não digo nada...

Vou agora para Lisboa! Inté mais logo!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2008 às 11:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Esta run não está a ser nada favorável !!
Menos vento, menos precipitação e pressão bem mais elevada, cerca de 995 mb!!


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2008 às 11:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

*Vila do Porto, Stª Maria, Açores*





http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index.htm


*Quikscat 11:43 (10:43z)*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Abr 2008 às 12:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A depressão Andrea, aqui por São Miguel, mais concretamente na Lagoa e seu concelho, provocou precipitação forte entre as 5h da amanhã de ontem e as 15h depois disso brilhou o sol. A chuva regressou esta noite mas com fraca intensidade, apenas um pouco mais moderada no inicio da manhã de hoje por voltas das 9h. Agora abertas e sol e vento fraco.


----------



## dgstorm (4 Abr 2008 às 14:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A nossa Andrea é mesma bonita ! 
As imagens de satelite estao espectaculares ! 

´Vamos la ver o que isto traz, so pedia uma boa chuva, umas boas trovoadas e uma nevezinha a mistura !


----------



## dgstorm (4 Abr 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*





Quarta a noite tou lá... se tudo correr bem e se se mantiver a tendencia até lá ! 

(nao consigo por o meteograma a aparecer aqui já directo... nao percebo )


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Muito boa esta run das 12  lindooo 983hpa na grande lisboa  tal como referi no ultimo post a ver se seguia o Europeu e assim foi por mim não mexia mais ta bom assim...mas se piorar é sempre bem vindo


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2008 às 17:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

E o vento "Roxo" não há maior ....


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 17:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Isso são 90 km/h constantes rajadas na ordem dos 120km/h ou + enfim foi uma saida de sonho


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Como está nesta saida já seria uma tempestade "grave" daquelas que raramente vemos por aqui...mas é seguir as proximas saidas porque como disse o vince ainda vai mudar...resta saber para que lado


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2008 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



miguel disse:


> Isso são 90 km/h constantes rajadas na ordem dos 120km/h ou + enfim foi uma saida de sonho



Esperemos que a Andrea não se torne um pesadelo


----------



## Bgc (4 Abr 2008 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Bem, esta saída...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2008 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

E a precipitação: (espectáculo)











.....  bom demais para ser verdade ... 
E esta depressão ainda tem muito que se diga ... e este run foi buscar a previsão do ECMWF !!


----------



## StormFairy (4 Abr 2008 às 17:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



miguel disse:


> o Europeu está muito melhor!!espero que na proxima run do GFS vá por este caminho da ciclogenese explosiva



 Com a concretização dum cenário referido pelo Miguel, estaríamos na presença de ventos muito fortes (ciclónicos até) certo ?? 
Por muito emocionante que seja, espero que não se concretize, não temos país com estrutura para aguentar isso.


----------



## ppereira (4 Abr 2008 às 17:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Esperemos que a Andrea não se torne um pesadelo



exacto.
também gostaria que isto de limitasse ao fenómeno meteorológico


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 17:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



StormFairy disse:


> Com a concretização dum cenário referido pelo Miguel, estaríamos na presença de ventos muito fortes (ciclónicos até) certo ??
> Por muito emocionante que seja, espero que não se concretize, não temos país com estrutura para aguentar isso.



Onde as isobaras forem juntinhas sim teriamos ventos ciclónicos mas em rajada! com essa pressão tão baixa é quase inevitavel!!já para não falar nos fenomenos locais


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2008 às 17:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Não se preocupem ... é apenas um devaneio do GFS 
Tenho achado engraçado este GFS ,,, de 12h em 12h dá-nos pressões na ordem 995mb/1000mb, mas alternadamente prega-nos com estas partidas que eu nã acredito que se concretizem ....
Além disso esta depressão apresenta-se extremamente instável, que quer dizer que até mesmo a 6/12h pode falhar ... a previsão de muita chuva e vice-versa !!
A partir de Segunda é seguir o Radar !!!


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



miguel disse:


> Onde as isobaras forem juntinhas sim teriamos ventos ciclónicos mas em rajada! com essa pressão tão baixa é quase inevitavel!!já para não falar nos fenomenos locais



Para a Madeira o IM já fez a previsão para segunda-feira com ventos muito fortes, com rajadas até 120 km/h


----------



## Brigantia (4 Abr 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



ppereira disse:


> exacto.
> também gostaria que isto de limitasse ao fenómeno meteorológico



Vamos esperar que nada de grave aconteça.

Mas esta situação começa a parecer algo perigosa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Abr 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Situação:

Neste momento a depressao esta estacionada entre os arquipelagos da Madeira e Açores cujo valores neste ás 9 da manha:

Pressao: 996

Rotatividade: Intensa

Convectividade: Muito proxima ao centro

Rajadas maximas: 130km/h a SW do centro // 110km/h a E do Centro // 114km/h a SE do centro

Linhas de instabilidade activas: 1  a SW do centro

Para consultar estes dados: http://www.wetterzentrale...e/topkarten/fsfaxsem.html   em NWS

A progredir assim e segundo os modelos de vento e precipitacionais a situaçao é muito preocupante...

Estamos a falar de uma EXTRA-T a evoluir se assim for para possivelmente um CAT 0 ... não temos capacidade nem meios para acudir a uma tempestade que se assim for e se os modelos mantiverem ou insistirem ou aumentarem a intensidade, para uma tempestade severa deste tipo...

Segundo os modelos o Algarve esta na rota da zona mais activa de ventos...(ai a minha casinha).

Este movimento mesociclonico esta cada vez mais activo e o olho cada vez mais independente, com a convectividade a chegar-se cada vez mais ao centro... o que significa que as linhas Isobaras mais juntas... 

A situaçao se assim se mantiver temos garantidamente uma tempestade historica...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

No comments, não amarrem os pluviometros não, eu gosto de fenomenos extremos mas aqueles que não causem estragos materiais ou perdas de vidas humanas, vamos seguir a nossa Andrea, Iceworld olha que se ela causar estragos o padrinho é que assume as responsabilidades.


----------



## diogo (4 Abr 2008 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

O freemeteo ja dava "saraiva" pra Portalegre...

Bela cumulonimbus nos açores Vince!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Segundo o Windguru para Faro 4ª feira ventos com velocidade média de 80km/h e ondulação de 7,5 metros de sudoeste , lá vai a Ilha de Faro ao ar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Abr 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o Windguru para Faro 4ª feira ventos com velocidade média de 80km/h e ondulação de 7,5 metros de sudoeste , lá vai a Ilha de Faro ao ar




É verdade...ja o modelo maritimo do IM(MAR3G) preve isso a 120h... 8m na costa a coincidir com a rotatividade embate aki...

A situaçao esta negra...


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Abr 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Que grande animação que vai por aqui...
E tantos receios...
Eu, vou esperar pelas saídas de logo à noite porque sinceramente, acho muita fruta esta ultima do GFS.
Todavia seria irónico na nossa 1ª depressão com nome ,haver muito estrago.
Aguardemos com expectativa ,pois claro.
Mas esta Andrea ainda vai dar muitas voltas nos modelos,quer na localização,quer na intensidade da precipitação e do vento.


----------



## dgstorm (4 Abr 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> Um belo nevão nas serras do Norte também não é de descartar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu ja tenho planos pa Quarta feira a noite... Brufe(peneda-geres) !


----------



## psm (4 Abr 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

vou sugerir ao forum para começar a tomar calmex.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2008 às 19:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Vem ai algo muito explosivo  temos de pagar caro este calorzinho 

Espero que não tenhamos um 18 de Fevereiro a nivel nacional :assobio:


----------



## iceworld (4 Abr 2008 às 19:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> No comments, não amarrem os pluviometros não, eu gosto de fenomenos extremos mas aqueles que não causem estragos materiais ou perdas de vidas humanas, vamos seguir a nossa Andrea, Iceworld olha que se ela causar estragos o padrinho é que assume as responsabilidades.




Estava agora todo entusiasmado a ler este especial da menina dos meus olhos   quando de repente me comecei aperceber que esta Andrea se pode tornar em algo marcante.
Só espero que assim seja pela positiva  ou seja com o mínimo de danos possíveis para  as pessoas.
Mas que é bonita lá disso não tenho dúvidas


----------



## Gongas (4 Abr 2008 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> Vamos esperar que nada de grave aconteça.
> 
> Mas esta situação começa a parecer algo perigosa




Eu gostaria de apelar a alguns membros que não criem uma situação de *alarmismo*, pois alguns membros menos informados, dos quais eu, que não tenho conhecimentos aprofundados sobre estes assuntos, podem de facto pensar que vem ai uma grande tempestade, com ventos ciclónico.
Tendo em conta que este site é visitado por muita gente, e ainda bem, poderá criar-se alguma situação de pânico em alguns menos informados.

É obvio, que verificando-se mesmo um cenário mau para a semana, mas já com dados mesmo concretos, é entao um dever deste forum prevenir os outros para situaçoes complicadas que possam acontecer.


----------



## Redfish (4 Abr 2008 às 20:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

 é sempre benvinda
espero que o vento não cause mt estragos .....
a ver vamos

O seguimento de nuestros hermanos.....
http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/index.php?topic=15596.30


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Mais uma saida e continua a mostrar algo de grave!! agora mais a norte mas mais cavado ainda bem se mantiver a intensidade depois é uma questao se saber o local por onde ela entra ou mais a norte ou mais a sul mas a gravidade está la


----------



## rbsmr (4 Abr 2008 às 23:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

E os srs. administradores do forum, já afinaram o site para os próximos dias?
De certeza que vão ter mais "hits" que o normal! 
Não o deixem bloquear!!!:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Abr 2008 às 00:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta run das 18 é um autêntico dilúvio no Sotavento Algarvio e Andalucia Ocidental , o meteograma para Olhão mete cerca de 75 mm, não coloco porque ainda falta muitas horas, o vento diminui de intensidade, mas a precipitação passou de 45 mm da run das 12 para 75 mm na run das 18.



Coloca ai ... fiquei curioso


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Abr 2008 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Boa noite

Aqui temos a famosa Andrea:






Há muito boas condições para a formação de TORNADOS ou trombas de água. Estejamos atentos, pois esta depressão pode dar-nos boas surpresas. Malta, câmaras em punho, para que nada escape! 

Por agora, em Lisboa:

- Céu limpo

   20º C 

   1014 hPa

Segunda-feira estará bem melhor


----------



## vitamos (5 Abr 2008 às 01:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Bom malta:

Estive a ver a run das 18z e sinceramente nesta altura a situação so se tem vindo a agravar... se por um lado vem animar as hostes por outro passou de agradável a preocupante... vou aguardar para amanha mas começo a achar que isto vai mesmo ficar feio...

a minha sugestão é que fizéssemos a partir de agora uma cobertura muito atenta... Peço aos membros com mais facilidade de achar informação que a postem dentro das conveniências, para que possamos informar sem dramas, mas com a seriedade que situações extremas colocam...

Abraços!


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Abr 2008 às 02:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Pois é






À 1,00 h já se nota uma faixa de núvens bem próxima da costa portuguesa.
Será que temos antecipação relativamente à chuva?

Aparentemente, a banda nebulosa é algo densa e tem-se deslocado para leste. Por este caminhar, temos novamente o SW a começar com a 'festa', isto é, uma faixa desde o oeste algarvio até Lisboa, passando pelo cabo Espichel.
Estejamos atentos, portanto. (Para mim até nem dava muito jeito, já amanhã. Mas a chuva é sempre bem vinda. Vou-me fazer à estrada e é sempre complicado conduzir com chuva e vento. Talvez apanhe um tornado, quem sabe)


----------



## vitamos (5 Abr 2008 às 11:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Obrigado pela quantidade e qualidade dos dados que foste apresentando Vince 

Saiu praticamente toda a run das 6z, olhando globalmente esta run e as dos últimos dias em jeito de evolução, penso que a tendência de precipitação mantém-se mas com alguma alterações... aliás de certa forma os sites de previsão começam a adaptar-se... ontem via o freemeteo por exemplo com muita precipitação a norte e menos precipitação a centro e sul, agora há uma ligeira redução a norte mas um aumento significativo a centro e sul.

Nos quadros de precipitação do gfs dá a noção de a maior franja "entrar" pelo centro do país... Na prevenção de eventuais inundações a zona de Lisboa é especialmente sensível e eu acho que será preciso atenção nesta situação...

Quanto ao frio está a entrar menos no Continente em relação ao que se previa, e penso que as cotas de neve não serão baixas... a atenção deve-se centrar na chuva e vento... se bem que principalmente a quantidade de precipitação se pode tornar preocupante!


----------



## diogo (5 Abr 2008 às 11:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

O Freemeteo insiste na saraiva/neve para Portalegre e Estremoz na quarta feira à noite!
E o GFS já está armado em moderador de ânimos... mas desta vez parece que ela vem aí a sério!


----------



## Redfish (5 Abr 2008 às 12:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Olá, aqui fica um video animado do que poderá acontecer nos proximos dias 


http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/terra3d/video/skycover.mpg


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2008 às 13:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A ondulação bastante forte entre 7 a 8 metros prevista para 5ª feira no Algarve, tal como, o Vince mencionou no seu post a situações extremas serão no Minho e Douro Litoral e no Sotavento Algarvio e a Andalucia onde no Sotavento está mesmo no fio da navalha, entre uma situação preocupante ou não, os modelos têm insistido muito nesta situação extrema na Andalucia e Sotavento Algarvio, mas pode na realidade ficar tudo na Andalucia ou como o Sotavento começar a ser atingido por chuvas intensas e ir correndo até Andalucia, vamos aguardar pelas próximas run's.

Já agora um conceito que não entendi ainda, o que é uma ciclogénese explosiva, o que leva a formar, quais as consequências, se alguém souber que me explique, e desde já o meu obrigado


----------



## vitamos (5 Abr 2008 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Já agora um conceito que não entendi ainda, o que é uma ciclogénese explosiva, o que leva a formar, quais as consequências, se alguém souber que me explique, e desde já o meu obrigado



Aqui está algo que retirei do seguimento da situação especial de 24 a 26 de Novembro de 2006 deste fórum e que se revelou uma situação bem complicada (eu ainda a tenho bem presente na memória):


_Nuestras latitudes NO están afectadas por huracanes o ciclones tropicales, pero si por ciertas perturbaciones atlánticas cuyos efectos en superficie pueden ser muy devastadores y similares a las perturbaciones de origen tropical. Son las llamadas ciclogénesis explosivas o "bombas".

Una ciclogenesis explosiva es el desarrollo desmesurado de una depresión en superficie de latitudes medias que se profundiza de forma llamativa en un periodo muy corto, dando logar a vientos intensisimos y fuertes lluvias.

Para que una baja en superficie se profundise y presión baje desmesuradamente, debe de ACOPLARSE ADECUADAMENTE dos perturbaciones atmosféricas:

- Una de niveles altos (vaguada muy profunda o baja cerrada), digamos en 300 hPa.

- Mas otra en niveles bajos. Esta va a servir de germen para su posterior crecimiento desmesurado.

Cuando ambas se acoplan y se situan convenientemente puede ocurrir las llamadas bombas meteorológicas o ciclogénesis explosiva. Observar que:

-Estos fenomenos se dan de foma conveniente dos elementos básicos: uno de niveles altos y otros de niveles bajos.

- Bajas tropicales o restos de huracanes, ya en fase de dispiación, pueden entrar en la zona del flujo de los oestes y SER CANDIDADOS a re-intensificarse cuando son CAZADOS por una vaguada movil de altura de los oestes.

Las ciclogénesis explosivas pueden llevar en su seno los restos de un huracan PERO su profundización se debe a la interacción y profundización positiva que tiene lugar con otra perturbación de niveles altos.

Una ciclogenesis explosiva puede darse sin la presencia de los restos deun huracan en fase de disipación. Lo que se requiere son dos elementos: la peturbación de niveles altos, que induce el crecimiento explosivo de la otra perturbación de niveles bajos, que puede ser o no los restos de un huracan.
fonte: http://www.meteored.com/RAM/numero6/...clogenesis.asp_


----------



## StormFairy (5 Abr 2008 às 14:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Já agora um conceito que não entendi ainda, o que é uma ciclogénese explosiva, o que leva a formar, quais as consequências, se alguém souber que me explique, e desde já o meu obrigado



Longe de mim querer ensinar seja o que for a alguém deste forum  mas partilho contigo algumas informações que tenho. Estou certa que alguém com *MUITO MAIS* conhecimentos que eu te explicará 


O processo de intensificação rápida de ciclones extratropicais tem sido denominado na literatura de ciclogênese intensa, ciclogênese explosiva ou ciclogênese de costa leste, que não necessariamente precisa ser explosiva   

A ciclogênese explosiva resulta da interação da instabilidade baroclínica com processos diabáticos tais como, a Liberação de Calor Latente (LCL) e os Fluxos de Calor Sensível e Latente (FCS e FCL, respectivamente)Vários trabalhos destacaram a importância da LCL nos processos de ciclogênese explosiva, tal que sua ausência afeta a velocidade vertical, a estrutura horizontal do sistema (ciclone e frentes), o início da fase de rápido desenvolvimento e a magnitude da taxa de aprofundamento do sistema. 

O papel dos Fluxos de Calor Total (FCT, isto é, a soma dos fluxos FCS e FCL) em ciclogêneses explosivas ainda não é bem conhecido. Enquanto alguns autores, como Bosart e Lin (1984), Uccellini et al. (1987) e Atlas (1987), demonstraram que os fluxos de calor superficiais foram essenciais para o desenvolvimento da ciclogênese explosiva , outros autores como Kuo e Reed (1988), Kuo eLow-Nam (1990) e Reed e Simons (1991) mostraram que estes fluxos não foram essenciais para outros casos de ciclogêneses explosivas. 

Muitos estudos sobre ciclogênese de costa leste, tanto observacionais como numéricos, já foram feitos em várias regiões do globo, principalmente na costa leste da América do Norte .

EDIT :  
Uma situação ocorrida em Portugal em Dezembro de 2000 :
http://cienciasdonossotempo.no.sapo.pt/caso_de_estudo_de_7dez2000.htm


----------



## storm (5 Abr 2008 às 14:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

*StormFairy* e *vitamos* muito obrigado pela a explicação eu ainda não tinha percebido o que era ciclogénese explosiva

Neste momento a minha estação já aponta para thunderstorms (está a chegar )


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2008 às 14:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Boas alguém me pode dizer quais os horários das saídas das Runs agora com a alteração do horário 

pelo que vejo nos modelos já começam a retirar o frio não me admirava que resultasse apenas na queda de neve a cotas altas


----------



## Gongas (5 Abr 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

o  freemeteo tirou a neve ou saraiva para kuase todas as localidades. 
só mesmo nas terras altas dseve never.
mas ainda pode mudar.


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2008 às 15:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

De uma forma mais simples, a ciclogénese explosiva é a formação ou intensificação rápida de uma depressão (ciclone). Como a pressão desce rapidamente os gradientes isobáricos aumentam gerando assim ventos muito fortes que por via do windshear podem também favorecer células mais intensas.

Os valores para se considerar uma ciclogénese explosiva nas nossas latitudes são da queda de pressão superior a 17 hPa em 24 horas (28 hPa nos pólos e 12 hPa aos 25ºN).

Na nossa situação de agora, nos últimos run's não se pode considerar uma ciclogénese explosiva, mas rápida, não deixando de ser relevante porque é mesmo assim raro e invulgar a estas latitudes. Ontem com o cavamento até aos 973 no norte da galiza talvez já se pudesse considerar explosiva, mas depende do tempo que demorou a cavar até aquele valor e não fixei. O tempo é fundamental porque se for uma descida mais gradual à partida não há gradientes de pressão tão extremos, logo a depressão não é tão perigosa mesmo tendo pressões baixas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2008 às 15:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Agradeço a todos que responderam já entendi o que é uma ciclogenese explosiva, muito obrigado.

Segundo o Accuweather 4ª feira é o fim do Algarve nem nada ficará como dantes 

Winds: WSW at 56km/h 
Wind Gusts:* 223 km/h* 

Estes americanos são mesmo malucos


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2008 às 15:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Boas alguém me pode dizer quais os horários das saídas das Runs agora com a alteração do horário



Não fixei bem, mas penso que o GFS começa a partir das nossas 17:00 e o ECM a partir das 20:00, isto falando de saídas das 12:00z


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2008 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> Não fixei bem, mas penso que o GFS começa a partir das nossas 17:00 e o ECM a partir das 20:00, isto falando de saídas das 12:00z



obrigado amigo Vince  é que agora com alteração da hora ainda ando um pouco a toa com as actualizações


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 15:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

O GFS penso que é a partir das 16:30!!


----------



## ouresmeteo (5 Abr 2008 às 15:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Olhe para este maapa alerta vermelho






http://www.worldwidemeteo.com


----------



## undertaker (5 Abr 2008 às 15:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

ola a todos uma vez mais.bom pelo k tenho andado a verificar parece k vamos ter uma semana bastante atribulada.agora pergunto sera k vamos algumas surpresas?


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2008 às 16:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



miguel disse:


> O GFS penso que é a partir das 16:30!!



Tens razão, começou a sair agora mesmo.


----------



## StormFairy (5 Abr 2008 às 16:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

GFS a 72 Horas mete agora mais água para a zona da Grande Lisboa, pelo menos pareceu-me assim...


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Calma, já encomendei o camião de Calmex's 
Foi-se ao ar a depressão muito cavada. Mas mantem-se chuva e regressa algum frio a norte. Esperemos para ver o ensemble para tentar perceber o que se passou.

Mais comentários a esta run ?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Abr 2008 às 17:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> Calma, já encomendei o camião de Calmex's
> Foi-se ao ar a depressão muito cavada. Mas mantem-se chuva e regressa o frio.
> 
> Mais comentários a esta run ?



Não me acredito muito nela sinceramente... dpois das caracteristicas dela não se será bem assim caro Vince!! dois a 3 dias antes pelo que tenho reparado os modelos retiram tudo para reporem nas proximas horas.. vamos ver se este foje ao exemplo...

Ja agora... estou a gostar das tuas analises...


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 17:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> Calma, já encomendei o camião de Calmex's
> Foi-se ao ar a depressão muito cavada. Mas mantem-se chuva e regressa algum frio a norte. Esperemos para ver o ensemble para tentar perceber o que se passou.
> 
> Mais comentários a esta run ?



Nâo acredito neste run...ou entao o GFS é um modelo de brincadeira!!! impossivel...vou esperar pelo europeu mas não acredito que siga esta saida louca do GFS


----------



## Brigantia (5 Abr 2008 às 17:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> Calma, já encomendei o camião de Calmex's
> Foi-se ao ar a depressão muito cavada. Mas mantem-se chuva e regressa algum frio a norte. Esperemos para ver o ensemble para tentar perceber o que se passou.
> 
> Mais comentários a esta run ?



Que venha a chuva que é bem precisa
Esta run relança a esperança de neve para as nossas serras na Quinta


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2008 às 17:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

O meu comentário a esta run é o facto como já foi dito pelo Vince a depressão cavada pufff foi-se mas sinceramente não acredito muito nesta saida pois simplesmente não pode ter desaparecido pois o Jet continua lá  vou esperar pelas FAX Bracknell para ver onde para essa depressão.
Agora o ponto positivo é que coloca mais frio e dá esperanças de neve a cotas medias pois a 114h passou de uma ISO 4 a ISO 0 a 850hpa  mudança radical esta!
desconfio nesta saída muita coisa não bate certo mas como se sabem na meteorologia nada bate certo


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Abr 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> Calma, já encomendei o camião de Calmex's
> Foi-se ao ar a depressão muito cavada. Mas mantem-se chuva e regressa algum frio a norte. Esperemos para ver o ensemble para tentar perceber o que se passou.
> 
> Mais comentários a esta run ?



Sosseguem os que temiam fortes temporais .
Pelo menos para já, vem uma Andrea que vai regar e trazer algum frio depois deste Verão antecipado.Nada mais,o que já não é mau.
Para já!  Mas ainda acredito em mais voltas  e reviravoltas até segunda.
Há que seguir expectante.


----------



## StormFairy (5 Abr 2008 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> Calma, já encomendei o camião de Calmex's
> Foi-se ao ar a depressão muito cavada. Mas mantem-se chuva e regressa algum frio a norte. Esperemos para ver o ensemble para tentar perceber o que se passou.
> 
> Mais comentários a esta run ?


 Oh pra mim calminha...
"Foi-se ao ar a depressão muito cavada" Se for esse o caso... Se...
Temos de encarar que por muito emocionante que seja este acontecimento, ia certamente causar danos, nalgumas regiões.... muitos danos.
Os níveis elevados de precipitação ... (como já foi referido aqui no forum) vão coincidir com marés vivas... 
Precisamos de chuva e venha ela, tudo com peso conta e medida, seria o desejável. Não sendo assim seja o que Deus quiser.


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



miguel disse:


> impossivel...




Custa a acreditar depois de tanta insistência. Ainda ontem havia mapas destes:







Mas foi apenas um run, é esperar para ver. Penso que que ainda nada está decidido, merece cautelas para ambos os lados.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 17:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Esta run é muito estranha, o jet continua na mesma como ja foi referido, o ar frio a ser bombado para o interior da depressão mais ainda que na run das 06 quando cavava para os 985hpa... ela nesta run teria mais motivos para cavar e não se esfumar por magia...mas é verdade, ela não se esfuma continua lá mas não cava em frente a costa portuguesa como em todas as saidas anteriores vai cavar já no Norte de Espanha e França...mas acredito que volte a meter ela a cavar em frente a costa de portugal ja na run das 18 será a prova que esta foi uma saida transloucada do GFS caso mantenha então seria uma nova tendencia já não tão interessante para quem gosta do extremo como eu por ex! a chuva é que já ninguem a pode tirar...


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Abr 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Olá

Aqui, por Lisboa, o véu de altostratus vai-se adensando. A pressão continua a cair. Pelo meu velhinho aneroide temos cerca de 1008 hPa. A chuva poderá vir mais cedo do que o previsto pelo IM.


----------



## Gongas (5 Abr 2008 às 19:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Aqui, por Lisboa, o véu de altostratus vai-se adensando. A pressão continua a cair. Pelo meu velhinho aneroide temos cerca de 1008 hPa. A chuva poderá vir mais cedo do que o previsto pelo IM.



SIM, pelo radar do IM já deve tar a chover em algumas zonas do algarve e parece aproximar-se da grande Lisboa.


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Abr 2008 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão Andrea - Abril 2008*



Rog disse:


> As regiões autonomas dos Açores e da Madeira estão em alerta amarelo com a aproximação da depressão Andrea
> 
> Açores: Precipitação forte e trovoadas
> Madeira: Vento forte com rajadas



Esta afirmação tem algo de solene. É semelhante às do centro de acompanhamento de ciclones tropicais dos EUA. 
Boa ideia, esta de nomear as depressões, pois vem dar mais ênfase ao seu seguimento e estudo. 

Por cima de minha casa já há algumas mamatus. Que irritação não ter a câmara capaz


----------



## Minho (5 Abr 2008 às 19:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Um aparte, já reparam naquela sequência alinhada de alto-estratos? Parecem wave clouds mas a elevação mais perto de onde vêm as nunvens (Madeira) penso que está demasiado longe para chegarem aqui


----------



## rbsmr (5 Abr 2008 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> Calma, já encomendei o camião de Calmex's
> Foi-se ao ar a depressão muito cavada. Mas mantem-se chuva e regressa algum frio a norte. Esperemos para ver o ensemble para tentar perceber o que se passou.
> 
> Mais comentários a esta run ?



Ainda deve vir bastante chuva, trovoada, vento qb???


----------



## Agreste (5 Abr 2008 às 19:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Efectivamente confirma-se que já chove nos Algarves...


----------



## storm (5 Abr 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

*spiritmind*, qual é o site dessa animação(se for possível responder)?


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2008 às 20:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



storm disse:


> *spiritmind*, qual é o site dessa animação(se for possível responder)?



Aqui tens http://dyn.gismeteo.ru 

abraço


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Abr 2008 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

boas 

está tudo a espera do mesmo,  devem se estar a vestir 

abraços


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Eu sabia que isto ia acontecer é graveee


----------



## LUPER (5 Abr 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



miguel disse:


> Eu sabia que isto ia acontecer é graveee



Muito grave Miguel. Alguem tem memória destas pressões no nosso país?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Abr 2008 às 23:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

OS MODELOS DAS 18Z ESTAO ARREPIANTES!!!

Nunca vi nada assim...entao a partir das 90h sao um susto!!


----------



## Gongas (5 Abr 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Bem de facto um cenário de possiveis inundaçoes em algumas zonas com fracos escoamentos. mas talvez so na 2f se terá a certeza do que vier a passar. é para ir acompanhando a situação.

(Um aparte ao meteo, mas os meus parabéns ao Porto Tri-Campeão)


----------



## LUPER (5 Abr 2008 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;66830 disse:
			
		

> OS MODELOS DAS 18Z ESTAO ARREPIANTES!!!
> 
> Nunca vi nada assim...entao a partir das 90h sao um susto!!





Estou parvo com o que vejo


----------



## rogers (5 Abr 2008 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Estou a espera da análise do Vince....


----------



## Fil (5 Abr 2008 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



LUPER disse:


> Muito grave Miguel. Alguem tem memória destas pressões no nosso país?



Há o histórico dia de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941, com pressões a rondar os 970/975 hPa. De qualquer das formas, a Andrea não se fica muito atrás e vai acontecer daqui a poucos dias


----------



## LUPER (5 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Fil disse:


> Há o histórico dia de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941, com pressões a rondar os 970/975 hPa. De qualquer das formas, a Andrea não se fica muito atrás e vai acontecer daqui a poucos dias



Mas isso foi no tempo da maria cachucha, já ouvi relatos dos efeitos dessa depressão, simplesmente arrasou com pinhais inteiros.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Abr 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Fil disse:


> Há o histórico dia de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941, com pressões a rondar os 970/975 hPa. De qualquer das formas, a Andrea não se fica muito atrás e vai acontecer daqui a poucos dias



Nesse caso chegou a ser cat 1 ou 2?


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Abr 2008 às 23:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



LUPER disse:


> Muito grave Miguel. Alguem tem memória destas pressões no nosso país?



Sim. Em 1997 ou 98, aquando das grandes inundações no Baixo Alentejo. Foi uma depressão com estes valores de pressão que deslocou segundo um eixo SW-NE, a partir do cabo de S. Vicente, varrendo o Alentejo e deslocando-se para Espanha, onde provocou também graves inundações. Infelizmente, neste caso, houve vítimas mortais. Esperemos que a desgraça não se repita.


----------



## rogers (5 Abr 2008 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Há um thread sobre isso aqui no Fórum.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> Sim. Em 1997 ou 98, aquando das grandes inundações no Baixo Alentejo. Foi uma depressão com estes valores de pressão que deslocou segundo um eixo SW-NE, a partir do cabo de S. Vicente, varrendo o Alentejo e deslocando-se para Espanha, onde provocou também graves inundações. Infelizmente, neste caso, houve vítimas mortais. Esperemos que a desgraça não se repita.




O pior é que com uma tempestade desta força as vitimas mortais são muito provaveis de acontecer!! e ainda mais se não se tomarem medidas atempadamente e não em cima da hora...falta cada vez menos dias e isto teima em aparecer nos modelos  e o pior é que não vejo muitas saidas para não acontecer


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2008 às 23:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Vai ser lindo vai este país não está preparado, todos vimos o que aconteceu em Fevereiro em Lisboa e arredores, amanhã se continuar a mostrar isto devem de fazer um comunicado à população para o pior, para previnirem do que depois de ocorrer  lamentar como é o costume.


----------



## StormFairy (5 Abr 2008 às 23:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



LUPER disse:


> Muito grave Miguel. Alguem tem memória destas pressões no nosso país?



Talvez este seja o mais próximo e o mais parecido ... ou não... vejo isto a complicar-se 

http://cienciasdonossotempo.no.sapo.pt/caso_de_estudo_de_7dez2000.htm


----------



## StormFairy (5 Abr 2008 às 23:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

 Estou ansiosa pela análise do Vince

Concerteza traz com ele um camião de CALMEX !!!! Eu bem precisava agora


----------



## storm (5 Abr 2008 às 23:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Aqui tens http://dyn.gismeteo.ru
> 
> abraço



Obrigado *spiritmind*


----------



## psm (5 Abr 2008 às 23:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Abaixo de 980 hp é que são pouco frequentes , mas esta em abril é que é raro (se vier a acontecer)


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Abr 2008 às 23:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Nestes casos de previsão de catástrofes, é DEVER das autoridades comunicarem ao País a situação, actuarem (claro!), aconselhando a população a não sair de casa, cortando estradas, suspendendendo os transportes normais que possam ser mais afectados, etc.. No caso de se verificar o que está nos modelos, espero que o IM comunique com VEEMÊNCIA às autoridades a gravidade da situação, de modo a estas actuarem atempadamente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> Sim. Em 1997 ou 98, aquando das grandes inundações no Baixo Alentejo. Foi uma depressão com estes valores de pressão que deslocou segundo um eixo SW-NE, a partir do cabo de S. Vicente, varrendo o Alentejo e deslocando-se para Espanha, onde provocou também graves inundações. Infelizmente, neste caso, houve vítimas mortais. Esperemos que a desgraça não se repita.



Nesse dia, tinha ido para Ourique, quando arranquei na carrinha com o meu pai rumo a Olhão, já chovia copiosamente, ali na zona de Santana da Serra até à entrada da Via do Infante foi uma viagem de cerca de 2 horas vinhamos a 10 km/h a chuva era tão intensa que vinhamos em máximos, e lembro de ele dizer isto vai haver mortos era um autêntico dilúvio sem palavras para descrever, entrámos na via do infante até ao nó de Olhão a chuva vinha sempre diminuindo em Olhão nem pingou só o vento muito forte, depois vou ver a tv e eles a dizerem já temos mortes confirmadas na zona de Ourique, e lembro que esta mesma depressão foi a mesma que causou mortes em Ribeira Grande, porque ninguém avisou só avisaram eram umas 17 horas.

Desculpem o off-topic mas aquela enxurrada ninguém me tira da memória.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Abr 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> Nestes casos de previsão de catástrofes, é DEVER das autoridades comunicarem ao País a situação, actuarem (claro!), aconselhando a população a não sair de casa, cortando estradas, suspendendendo os transportes normais que possam ser mais afectados, etc.. No caso de se verificar o que está nos modelos, espero que o IM comunique com VEEMÊNCIA às autoridades a gravidade da situação, de modo a estas actuarem atempadamente.



Não tenho dúvidas que amanhã irão lançar todos os avisos...é inevitável.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Eu vou é dormir na cave  que valentaça esta Andrea...dá-lheeeeee 

Alguém tem noção do calor que esteve ainda por cima sem nortada isto é um efeito totalmente compensatório.


----------



## vitamos (5 Abr 2008 às 23:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Vamos a ver se não teremos que fazer uma ligeira mudança de designação... mas talvez e até nos media passemos e a manterem-se os cenários a falar de tempestade. E assim temos a tempestade "andrea"

Mais uma chamada de atenção e após correr várias localidades no freemeteo:

Certamente que na busca de neve quinta feira em algumas serras de Portugal uma vez que as cotas serão em principio "médias-altas", alguns membros poderão ir em busca de reportagem... tenham cuidado e se for mesmo perigoso não vão!

Digo isto porque está a parecer que quando o frio entrar ainda vai haver bastante precipitação... Se isto acontecer poderá haver forte queda de neve nas montanhas e a situação passar de bonita a perigosa...

Vamos ter calma nas análises, sem alarmismos. Acho que no entanto os avisos e precauções tem de ser postos em prática!


----------



## rogers (5 Abr 2008 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Acho que para o IM mais vale ser alarmista com antecedência e não acontecer nada, que ser cauteloso e tardio nos avisos.


----------



## GFVB (5 Abr 2008 às 23:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Apesar de gostar de visualizar fenómenos meteorológicos, confesso estar um pouco receoso com esta situação que, parece ser um pouco extrema no mínimo!

Como já disseram no forum, estou a aguardar a análise do Vince!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



GFVB disse:


> Apesar de gostar de visualizar fenómenos meteorológicos, confesso estar um pouco receoso com esta situação que, parece ser um pouco extrema no mínimo!
> 
> Como já disseram no forum, estou a aguardar a análise do Vince!



Para o IM ter andado a berrar com a comunicação social na sexta feira é porque algo de grande se anda a cozinhar :assobio:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Abr 2008 às 23:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Essa depressão para aí, parece que vai ser pior do que por cá.


----------



## iceworld (6 Abr 2008 às 00:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Esta menina (Andrea) vinha disfarçada com um capuz e afinal é um lobo. 
Vamos aguardar com calma e limpar as máquinas para documentarmos bem esta menina! 
Até lá continuar a seguir a situação de perto


----------



## storm (6 Abr 2008 às 00:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Já repararam que a pressão de 985 hPa está quase ou mesmo por cima aqui da minha zona .
Uma pergunta: No local onde a depressão estiver com a pressão mais baixa, mais perigoso se torna? 

Sinceramente nem sei como não ganho o euro milhões, no mês de Março disse que a chuva vinha na altura da floração, é não é que acertei em cheio


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 00:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



storm disse:


> Já repararam que a pressão de 985 hPa está quase ou mesmo por cima aqui da minha zona .
> Uma pergunta: No local onde a depressão estiver com a pressão mais baixa, mais perigoso se torna?
> 
> Sinceramente nem sei como não ganho o euro milhões, no mês de Março disse que a chuva vinha na altura da floração, é não é que acertei em cheio



É como se estiveres no olho dum furacão bem mais calmo em termos de vento e chuvas...com este tipo de depressão os ventos mais violentos são sempre a sul ou Oeste do centro...neste caso seria o litoral sul a zona mais afectada pelos ventos mais violentos acima dos 100 a 120km/h em rajada!!


----------



## psm (6 Abr 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



storm disse:


> Já repararam que a pressão de 985 hPa está quase ou mesmo por cima aqui da minha zona .
> Uma pergunta: No local onde a depressão estiver com a pressão mais baixa, mais perigoso se torna?
> 
> Sinceramente nem sei como não ganho o euro milhões, no mês de Março disse que a chuva vinha na altura da floração, é não é que acertei em cheio




Não
Imaginar um balde atado a um cordel e rodopiar,para ver quem é que rodupia com maior velocidade o balde ou a pessoa?


----------



## storm (6 Abr 2008 às 00:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

*Minho* e *psm* obrigado por responderem assim já estou um bocado mais esclarecido , no meteorogram do site noaa dá-me 79.1 mm (nada mau).

ps: Minho esse output está com um aspecto muito interessante


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Abr 2008 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

De facto os modelos andam á nora... mas se concluirmos as vezes que eles detectaram a situaçao..começa a ser muito preocupante!!

Eu continuo sem palavras para o que vejo e se isto se concretizar...como tudo ou quase leva a crer... ai sim temos de estar preparados para o pior...!!


----------



## TiagoFCR (6 Abr 2008 às 01:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Sou novo aqui pelo fórum… mas tenho já acompanhado o que se vem passando há algum tempo. Parece que vamos ter uma semaninha bem animada a nível meteorológico. Apesar das variabilidades dos modelos acho que vai dar para matar saudade do inverno que nos passou um pouco ao lado


----------



## TiagoFCR (6 Abr 2008 às 02:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> Bem vindo, contamos com a tua participação.
> 
> Sim, vai ser uma semana animada ou atribulada conforme os pontos de vista. Independentemente da depressão ser ou não muito cavada, localização e respectiva intensidade do vento, isso dependerá de vários factores que se tem que conjugar, a instabilidade e precipitações que poderão ser significativas nalguns locais podem dar-se quase como certas.




Tentarei participar o mais possível, haja tempo hehe
Pois parece que será bem atribulada também, principalmente a noite de segunda para terça e até quarta-feira! Já estou a ver que tipos de notícias vão abrir os Telejornais! Esperemos que nada de mais aconteça


----------



## psm (6 Abr 2008 às 08:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Bom dia. Espectaculares imagens de satelite, da confortação de massas de ar (ver imagens de vapor de água no eumesat wv 6.2).São imagens que penso eu, e posso estar enganado aos 4500m de altitude. Em que á hora que escrevo essa guerra está acontecer no norte da peninsula ibérica.




Um aparte. Espectaculares trovoadas e belas nuvens de convecção que aconteceram na libia (norte)e que entraram pela grécia á 24 horas atrás,


Se estiver enganado com a altitude das imagens me corrigem.


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2008 às 10:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Como diz o André acima, já na tarde de hoje são esperados vento com rajadas, chuva forte e trovoadas.
Até ao momento, e desde as 0h já registo 4,6mm de alguma chuva fraca.
 Imagens de satelite:


----------



## Luis França (6 Abr 2008 às 10:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Um calorzinho antes da borrasca ... 24,6ºC no Oeste com uma pressão de 1008 hPa.

Estive a encher o zebro e as sardinhas estão a assar ao sol ...


----------



## diogo (6 Abr 2008 às 10:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Os mapas GFS da run 0z mostram a entrada de precipitação às 8h de amanhã no litoral sul. 
Agora é que vão começar as constipações


----------



## mauro miranda (6 Abr 2008 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

esta semana temos festa preparem-se, alguem me sabe dizer se vem nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, do genero cumulonimbus? obrigado


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 11:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



mauro miranda disse:


> esta semana temos festa preparem-se, alguem me sabe dizer se vem nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, do genero cumulonimbus? obrigado




É praticamente certo

reparem neste video!até se consegue ver um olho quando a depressão cava em frente a costa de portugal  

http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/terra3d/video/skycover.mpg


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2008 às 11:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



miguel disse:


> É praticamente certo
> 
> reparem neste video!até se consegue ver um olho quando a depressão cava em frente a costa de portugal
> 
> http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/terra3d/video/skycover.mpg



É verdade! Interessante também como o modelo europeu no médio prazo que ainda apanha o evento apresenta uma configuração próxima do GFS embora comece a divergir depois... é que o GFS lá vai prolongando o evento... o grosso dos sites de previsão vão atrás desta tendência! 

Vamos entrar a partir de agora na fase de observação... os modelos vãos ervir de consulta até pela extensão temporal do evento... mas as imagens de satélite começam a desempenhar agora um papel mais activo! Pela Madeira então será já a altura de acompanhar assim a situação que já chegou lá!


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 11:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Essa imagem que postei é num cenário extremo dela cavar até aos 980 ou até mesmo 975hpa...e acredito que ainda vamos ver isso no modelo hoje ou amanha :assobio:


----------



## LUPER (6 Abr 2008 às 11:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



miguel disse:


>



Ai um olho , penso que hoje deviam em todos os telejornais por a malta do IM e a Protecção Civil a falar um pouco e a explicar o que poderá acontecer. Não vos parece?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2008 às 11:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



LUPER disse:


> Ai um olho , penso que hoje deviam em todos os telejornais por a malta do IM e a Protecção Civil a falar um pouco e a explicar o que poderá acontecer. Não vos parece?



Naaaa Luper não exageres olha para isso a alarmar o povo  não vai acontecer nada já estamos no Verão não percebes nada  

(Ironia)


----------



## LUPER (6 Abr 2008 às 11:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Naaaa Luper não exageres olha para isso a alarmar o povo  não vai acontecer nada já estamos no Verão não percebes nada
> 
> (Ironia)



Pois é verdades, estamos na Primavera/Verão 08, que cabeça a minha 

No passa nada, sigo para a praia


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2008 às 12:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Na verdade e na saída das 00 do GFS mantém-se no geral a saída das 18 h e confirma, não um mas três centros depressionários que atravessar-nos-ão.
> O 1º não muito cavado (996 hPa) no centro mas já com precipitações abundantes já para amanhã tarde/noite.
> Depois, como o ar frio em todos os níveis não vai parar de alimentar todo o sistema depressionário,formar-se-á um  outro centro de baixas pressões (986 )com continuação de chuvas já mais dificéis de prever quer na quantidade ,quer na localização e que será acompanhada já com vento que  em princípio será mais intenso no litoral norte e terras altas (tarde/noite de terça).
> Mas ,e segundo o GFS, guardado estará o bocado que é como quem diz ,virá um 3º centro de baixas pressões (madrugada quarta/quinta) ainda mais poderoso e sobretudo invulgar nesta latitude,nesta altura do ano que até poderá não produzir grandes precipitações mas as cautelas para esta altura terão a ver com o vento que eventualmente poderá ser muito forte.
> ...



Olá

Era o que eu já tinha questionado num post anterior.  Penso que temos que atribuir mais nomes, pois há várias depressões, pelo menos três, de facto, que nos vão atravessar. Isto segundo vários modelos (pelo menos os GFS e Metoffice). E, provavelmente, a Andrea não será a mais cavada.

Para já, em Lisboa:  

Bom tempo, apresentando o céu uma camada fina de cirrus

A pressão tem tendência para descer, gradualmente. Agora situa-se nos 1007 hPa. Curioso, normalmente, com estes valores de pressão, estaria já a chover com vento. Na aproximação das depressões tropicais é que se passa isto. Se a temperatura da água do mar estivesse na ordem do 20º C para mais, então poderia ser ainda mais dramática a passagem destas depressões, com o aumento da sua actividade.


----------



## fog (6 Abr 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

bom dia!

sou novo por aqui e desde já confesso a minha total ignorância em matéria meteorológica. vi, contudo, há pouco, q para amanhã os nossos vizinhos já estão em "alerta laranja" na andaluzia. aqui fica a nota.
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=mna&datos=img


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Era o que eu já tinha questionado num post anterior.  Penso que temos que atribuir mais nomes, pois há várias depressões, pelo menos três, de facto, que nos vão atravessar. Isto segundo vários modelos (pelo menos os GFS e Metoffice). E, provavelmente, a Andrea não será a mais cavada.



É uma questão que eu e o Rog iriamos colocar hoje aqui para podemos todos discutir aqui, pois desde o início que já sabiamos que provavelmente iriamos lidar com uma situação confusa em que temos é uma vasta zona de baixas pressões. A Andrea ontem enfraqueceu muito mas começou a receber novo revigoramento do Jet. 

Se o que é revigorado é a Andrea ou uma nova ainda não está bem explícito, vai alternando muito de run para run. Ontem de manhã a Andrea vinha até nós, à noite eram 3 depressões distintas, a Andrea ficar-se-ia pelos Açores.

Mas hoje o diagrama de fases mostra novamente a Andrea a vir até cá.
Como as coisas não são nada claras, vamos acompanhando de run para run, e decidimos se se considera apenas um sistema depressionário apesar de haver outros centros (se aparecerem mesmo), etc, etc,  mas convem que a fazermos mudanças seja já só com dados reais e não previsões. As imagens de satélite depois dão uma boa ajuda.


Diagrama de fases


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2008 às 13:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

O Accuweather insiste como ontem em ventos ciclónicos para 4ª feira no Algarve, vento com rajadas de 223 km/h grandes malucos estes americanos

Os espanhóis lá vão ficar com a grande parte da precipitação, principalmente a zona de Cádiz, área do Estreito de Gibraltar, aqui não se vê grande quantidade de chuva, fazer aqui uma macumba para chover mais aqui, já tenho saudades de ver o túnel cheio e a 125 tipo ribeiro, penso que vento teremos e a ondulação forte


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2008 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> O Accuweather insiste como ontem em ventos ciclónicos para 4ª feira no Algarve, vento com rajadas de 223 km/h grandes malucos estes americanos



Outra vez ? Mas isso só pode ser erro do software. Não era melhor enviares um email para eles a explicar isso ?


----------



## iceworld (6 Abr 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

ANDREA
ANDREA


A estação(Lidl) já indica mudanças para  céu muito nublado. Curioso uma vez que está ao contrário do que costuma ser ou seja: quando já chove é que ela se lembra de mudar  
hoje com céu limpo ela já esta a prever a mudança!!
Fico cada vez mais curioso para ver no que isto da ANDREA vai dar.


----------



## TiagoFCR (6 Abr 2008 às 13:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Boa tarde. a mim parece-me que teremos dois periodos, um já amanha e outro la pa quinta-feira e pelo meio uns bons aguaceiros


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2008 às 13:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> É uma questão que eu e o Rog iriamos colocar hoje aqui para podemos todos discutir aqui, pois desde o início que já sabiamos que provavelmente iriamos lidar com uma situação confusa em que temos é uma vasta zona de baixas pressões. A Andrea ontem enfraqueceu muito mas começou a receber novo revigoramento do Jet.
> 
> Se o que é revigorado é a Andrea ou uma nova ainda não está bem explícito, vai alternando muito de run para run. Ontem de manhã a Andrea vinha até nós, à noite eram 3 depressões distintas, a Andrea ficar-se-ia pelos Açores.
> 
> ...



Bom se por um lado a "multinomeação" fosse permitir que mais rapidamente fossemos atingidos pala minha afilhada "Cristina" a questão é que reconheço que esse tipo de procedimento tornaria um evento muito localizado no tempo confuso (mais ainda do que ele já é). Eu entraria em algo como um sistema depressionário "Andrea" que mais tarde desse para documentar e recordar como evento único... De outra forma penso que seria demasiado confuso, uma vez que vamos se calhar andar aqui ás cabeçadas até à última da hora... mas obviamente que qualquer outra opinião contrária é válida e tem mais que argumentos que a suportem!


----------



## storm (6 Abr 2008 às 13:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



iceworld disse:


> ANDREA
> ANDREA
> 
> 
> ...



Achas isso curioso, a minha estação(Chacon) desde ontem que já mostra thunderstorms. O que vem deve vir bem potente para começar a mostrar tanto tempo antes (ou não)


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2008 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



iceworld disse:


> ANDREA
> ANDREA
> 
> 
> ...



Certo, certo é que a tua afilhada ANDREA seja ela depressão, depressões ou a confusão total, vai trazer finalmente alguma animação à nossa zona, que já há muito tempo que não tinha nada de significativo!


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2008 às 13:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



storm disse:


> Achas isso curioso, a minha estação(Chacon) desde ontem que já mostra thunderstorms. O que vem deve vir bem potente para começar a mostrar tanto tempo antes (ou não)



Calibração da sensibilidade à evolução da pressão nas estações! (sim porque as estações não têm olhos como nós para consultar modelos  ). Eu utilizo a que  vem de origem na estação LIDL e que pela descrição deve ser a mesma sensibilidade que o iceworld tem na estação dele. Normalmente a previsão vem mesmo em cima da hora


----------



## storm (6 Abr 2008 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Calibração da sensibilidade à evolução da pressão nas estações! (sim porque as estações não têm olhos como nós para consultar modelos  ). Eu utilizo a que  vem de origem na estação LIDL e que pela descrição deve ser a mesma sensibilidade que o iceworld tem na estação dele. Normalmente a previsão vem mesmo em cima da hora



Mas dá para calibrar a sensibilidade da estação? Pensava que só dava nas grandes estações , tenho de ir ver o manual.


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2008 às 14:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



storm disse:


> Mas dá para calibrar a sensibilidade da estação? Pensava que só dava nas grandes estações , tenho de ir ver o manual.



Na do LIDL que tenho dá, por exemplo... mas eu preferi não mexer até porque não ligo à previsão em si


----------



## LUPER (6 Abr 2008 às 14:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A minha pressão já está em 1005hpa e a estação do LIDL já mete chuvinhaaaaa


----------



## Bgc (6 Abr 2008 às 14:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Reparem na "festa" que o freemeteo mete para o Porto:

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2735943


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2008 às 14:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Bgc disse:


> Reparem na "festa" que o freemeteo mete para o Porto:
> 
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2735943



A rega vai ser boa, a ser como está no ultimo GFS será uma rega bem vinda porque bem distribuída ao longo de vários dias e pelo país todo e não tudo de uma só vez e só numa região. Quase uma semana de chuva, talvez de uns 40 aos 100mm distribuidos ao longo de 4 dias conforme as regiões. Mas acredito que em determindos locais possa ser ser mais significativo conforme se desenvolvam ou não algumas células mais virulentas.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2008 às 14:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Se a previsão do freemeteo se concretizar vai haver uma grande acumulação de neve na Serra da Estrela:
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2739809


----------



## TiagoFCR (6 Abr 2008 às 14:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Se a previsão do freemeteo se concretizar vai haver uma grande acumulação de neve na Serra da Estrela:
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2739809



Humm.. bom fim de semana em prespectiva


----------



## Brigantia (6 Abr 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

24,1ºC, 24%HR e 1006hPA.
O vento também já se faz sentir bem. Registei uma rajada de 16,2km/h e o meu anemometro não está  bem localizado. A estação do Fil já registou uma rajada de 31,7Km/h.

Isto já começou a mudar...


----------



## LUPER (6 Abr 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

As temperaturas no grupo oriental dos Açores está realamente muito baixa, cerca de 10º a meio do dia é obra para um dia do mês de Abril.


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2008 às 15:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Por Lisboa, a pressão mantem-se estável já há várias horas (1007 hPa), mas a velocidade do vento aumentou sensivelmente, havendo, mesmo, algumas pequenas rajadas.
O manto de cirrus continua a adensar-se progressivamente. A temperatura está primaveril, 21 º C. Muito pessoal deve estar na praia. Enfim, a bonança antes da tempestade.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2008 às 15:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

O vento já sopra moderado por aqui!
E já se veem algumas nuvens baixas no horizonte oeste e sul.
A temperatura está nos 21,9ºC.

Está na hora de ir prender bem o material!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2008 às 15:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Está na hora de ir prender bem o material!



Eu já o prendi de manhã  a sério pessoal verifiquem tudo.

Vem ai muito ventinho e chuva.


----------



## Iceberg (6 Abr 2008 às 15:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Meus Amigos, reparem bem neste vídeo/previsão de evolução de nuvens para a próxima semana, segundo o GFS.

E reparem em especial naquele enorme remoinho que nos atinge em cheio no dia 10 ... 

Não faço mais comentários ... as imagens falam por si ... o que realmente nos vai atingir ?  

http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/terra3d/video/skycover.mpg


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2008 às 15:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Já baixou para 2006 hpa. Lentamente... preparemo-nos para receber a Andrea ou qualquer outra.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Abr 2008 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Evolução da depressão Andrea











O vento esse continua moderado...


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Abr 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Bem, está mesmo aí a chegar amigos. 

O Sol ora esconde, ora aparece mas cada vez há mais nebolusidade, especialmente no Sul.


----------



## diogo (6 Abr 2008 às 15:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

22.2ºC , 31%HR , 1005 hPa , céu com nuvens altas muito nublado.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2008 às 15:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Iceberg disse:


> Não faço mais comentários ... as imagens falam por si ... o que realmente nos vai atingir ?



Inicialmente teremos uma área de baixas pressões muito alongada entre sul do s Açores e o continente e que julgo que nas imagens de satélite será bastante confusa e pouco estruturada se as previsões estiverem correctas. 
O que vez nas imagens é a simulação das nuvens baseado num dos run's, talvez o da meia noite ou o anterior das 18z. Nessa simulação a depressão ao se intensificar enrola-se e já terá a aparência clássica de uma depressão e não uma grande área instável e estruturalmente pouco definida.


----------



## ACalado (6 Abr 2008 às 15:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Boa tarde entranho será o facto de o IM não fazer referencia a queda de neve nem na serra da estrela  pois a probabilidade de nevar nos pontos mais altos é elevada...


----------



## apassosviana (6 Abr 2008 às 15:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Precipitação para terça: (Na serra da estrela deve nevar quase de certeza)





Pressão para Quarta:


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2008 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

*Tempo vai piorar*

Chuva, trovoadas e vento forte até quarta-feira 
O estado do tempo vai agravar-se a partir de segunda-feira. O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê chuva e vento forte em todo o país, pelo menos até quarta-feira feira. 

Parecia que o Verão tinha chegado mais cedo. Durante a semana que passou o que se viu foi uma verdadeira corrida às praias e aos primeiros banhos. 

Em Lisboa os termómetros chegaram a marcar 28 graus. Mas no fim-de-semana as nuvens voltaram e o céu começa a pintar-se de cinzento. 

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas, de norte a sul do país, a partir de segunda-feira. As temperaturas máximas vão descer até 9 graus e o vento vai soprar forte, com rajadas no litoral. 

A culpa do mau tempo é de uma depressão que vem dos Açores para Portugal Continental e que deve manter-se até meio da semana. Para o final da semana o tempo pode melhorar. 

In:Sic 

"Parecia que o Verão tinha chegado mais cedo. Durante a semana que passou o que se viu foi uma verdadeira corrida às praias e aos primeiros banhos."

Mas esta gente será que está contaminada com CO2


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2008 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> *Tempo vai piorar*
> 
> Chuva, trovoadas e vento forte até quarta-feira
> O estado do tempo vai agravar-se a partir de segunda-feira. O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê chuva e vento forte em todo o país, pelo menos até quarta-feira feira.
> ...



Isto é tratar a meteorologia como se tratam as batatas a murro 

E agora passo a acompanhar a ANDREA a partir de Coimbra! O mais tardar até amanhã


----------



## LUPER (6 Abr 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> *Tempo vai piorar*
> 
> Chuva, trovoadas e vento forte até quarta-feira
> O estado do tempo vai agravar-se a partir de segunda-feira. O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê chuva e vento forte em todo o país, pelo menos até quarta-feira feira.
> ...




O CO2 queima os neurónios a essa malta


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2008 às 16:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Ponto de situação na Madeira:

Chuva moderada (15,5mm no meu posto até às 16h), sem vento nem trovoadas.

Em imagens de satélite e analises das últimas horas:


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2008 às 16:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Minho disse:


> Já sairam os mapas de superfície da AEMET das 12h. Não são uma nem duas mas três depressões atingir a Peninsula Ibérica
> *
> 18h dia 7 de Abril
> *
> ...



Estaremos então a falar de uma *Andrea Balbuína Cristina*, ou de uma "Andrea não há duas sem três"?


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2008 às 16:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Estaremos então a falar de uma *Andrea Balbuína Cristina*, ou de uma "Andrea não há duas sem três"?



A opinião que o vitamos deu de manhã é também a minha. Considero fazendo parte do sistema depressionário, amanhã logo se vê se algum dos centros secundários tem personalidade própria ou não. Mas todos dêm a sua opinião se discordarem. A ideia disto tudo era também discutirmos estes pormenores entre todos e limarmos arestas com o tempo.

*Terça 00z (run 12z)*


----------



## Minho (6 Abr 2008 às 17:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Mais uma imagem satélite. Já não se consegue ver o Rog


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Mais uma run e de novo agravou em relação a das 06 lá está os 985hpa quase quase 980hpa...continua a tendencia para os ventos quase ciclonicos em rajada para o fim do dia de quarta e madrugada de quinta...


----------



## LUPER (6 Abr 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

GFS a confirmar o cenário de 985 hpa por cima de mim


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

É muito raro vermos uma depressão tão cavada aqui mesmo em cima de portugal!!Normalmente temos elas mais cavadas ainda mas que esta a NW em alto mar e recebemos os ventos que não estão junto ao centro e desta vez recebemos esses ventos que são os mais fortes as zonas mais afectadas com o centro da depressão a Norte de Lisboa são todas as zonas a sul de Lisboa incluindo Lisboa...


----------



## Agreste (6 Abr 2008 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> A opinião que o vitamos deu de manhã é também a minha. Considero fazendo parte do sistema depressionário, amanhã logo se vê se algum dos centros secundários tem personalidade própria ou não. Mas todos dêm a sua opinião se discordarem. A ideia disto tudo era também discutirmos estes pormenores entre todos e limarmos arestas com o tempo.
> 
> *Terça 00z (run 12z)*



Eu chamaria mais vale depressionário... Não sei se valerá perdermos tempo em distinguir onde está o núcleo principial. O interesse quanto a mim estará naturalmente na velocidade do vento e na forma como as sucessivas frentes associadas a este vale depressionário atravessarão o nosso território.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2008 às 17:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Minho disse:


> Mais uma imagem satélite. Já não se consegue ver o Rog








Precipitação acumulada na última hora na Madeira.
Está a dar-lhe bem!


----------



## LUPER (6 Abr 2008 às 17:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Precipitação acumulada na última hora na Madeira.
> Está a dar-lhe bem!



A depressão está muito activa para aqueles lados.
*ULTIMA HORA:*

Alertas amarelos em relação ao vento. Apertem os cintos, que isto vai tremer.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Abr 2008 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



LUPER disse:


> A depressão está muito activa para aqueles lados.
> *ULTIMA HORA:*
> 
> Alertas amarelos em relação ao vento. Apertem os cintos, que isto vai tremer.



Alerta laranja para a Madeira...


O vento forte já se faz sentir nos pontos mais altos da Madeira 




Fonte: © IM






Por Bragança 21,1ºC, 24%HR e 1003hPA (a pressão não para de descer...)


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2008 às 18:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Na minha opinião o nome deste topico devia ser alterado de:
"Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008" 
para:
Seg. *Especial sistema Drepressionário *«Andrea» - Abril 2008

Acho esta designação mais correcta, porque não estamos a lidar apenas com uma depressão, mas com varias Não concordo com a atribuição de varios nomes pois na minha opinião ía gerar confusão...


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2008 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Uma hora mais tarde, e a intensidade da precipitação mantem-se!









EDIT:
Complemento a informação com uma imagem da zona do Funchal:



É bem visível a água barrenta no mar, resultante da escorrência da chuva.


----------



## ACalado (6 Abr 2008 às 18:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Ja se começa a notar  





pode ser preocupante a quantidade de precipitação


----------



## Agreste (6 Abr 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Além da campanha "Portugal sem fogos" que está dentro de um outro contexto, não se percebe a organização da página destes tipos perante a situação excepcional da próxima semana... Aqui ainda não chegou o simplex. Nem devem haver portáteis a 150 €. Informação avulsa, desconexa e altamente governamentalizada (ainda se fala algures de uma reunião de outubro da presidencia portuguesa da UE). Atenção ao público, quase nenhuma que seja aproveitável. Até mete pena. O nosso atraso também é isto. 


http://www.proteccaocivil.pt


Entretanto o nosso "olho de falcão" ainda não apanhou nada. Estamos a leste do espectáculo...


----------



## rbsmr (6 Abr 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Até fazem fila



Temos gémeas cá???


----------



## rbsmr (6 Abr 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Começo a avistar algumas nuvens vindas de Oeste (@ Sacavém)


----------



## StormFairy (6 Abr 2008 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> Por Bragança 21,1ºC, 24%HR e 1003hPA (a pressão não para de descer...)



Se os dados do IM estiverem correctos por aí regista-se a pressão mais baixa do continente 1000.6 hpa


----------



## Thomar (6 Abr 2008 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Na minha opinião o nome deste topico devia ser alterado de:
> "Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008"
> para:
> Seg. *Especial sistema Depressionário *«Andrea» - Abril 2008
> ...



Concordo em absoluto! 

Depois de ter demorado 1h30m a ler as já  15 páginas do seguimento especial, estou impressionado também  com  o futuro *GFS meteopt*. Parabéns MeteoPT! 

Nota: aqui por lisboa o vento já vai soprando com alguma intensidade e também já passam algumas nuvens baixas. A pressão mantem-se estável nos 1005mb.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2008 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> Outra vez ? Mas isso só pode ser erro do software. Não era melhor enviares um email para eles a explicar isso ?



Segui o teu conselho Vince, mandei o e-mail a referir a situação algo estranha quando estava à espera de receber um e-mail em Inglês mandaram-me um e-mail em português e diz o seguinte: Nós actualizamos (4 vezes por dia) através do nosso modelo próprio do Accuweather e de facto, o alerta de vento é estranho mas o modelo desde ontem que dá essa intensidade de vento que para nós seria um furacão categoria 4, por isso, pode ser um erro no nosso modelo, por isso, aconselhamos a ver se amanhã voltarmos a pôr o vento a essa velocidade, já é uma situação para prepararem-se para o pior. Thanks you.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Abr 2008 às 20:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Segui o teu conselho Vince, mandei o e-mail a referir a situação algo estranha quando estava à espera de receber um e-mail em Inglês mandaram-me um e-mail em português e diz o seguinte: Nós actualizamos (4 vezes por dia) através do nosso modelo próprio do Accuweather e de facto, o alerta de vento é estranho mas o modelo desde ontem que dá essa intensidade de vento que para nós seria um furacão categoria 4, por isso, pode ser um erro no nosso modelo, por isso, aconselhamos a ver se amanhã voltarmos a pôr o vento a essa velocidade, já é uma situação para prepararem-se para o pior. Thanks you.



Eles não referiram a que horas é que fazem as actualizações?
Para já ainda continuam a prever os 223km/h.
http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-details.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&fday=4&locCode=EUR|PT|PO009|FARO&metric=1

O modelo deles está mesmo a precisar de ser revisto...para esse mesmo dia prevêm acumulações de neve em Bragança de 3 a 8 cm. 
http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-details.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO005|BRAGANCA&metric=1&fday=4
Enfim...


----------



## Agreste (6 Abr 2008 às 20:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

É um "modelo" um bocado loja de chineses...  Acredita quem quiser!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2008 às 20:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> Eles não referiram a que horas é que fazem as actualizações?
> Para já ainda continuam a prever os 223km/h.
> http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-details.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&fday=4&locCode=EUR|PT|PO009|FARO&metric=1
> 
> O modelo deles está mesmo a precisar de ser revisto...para esse mesmo dia prevêm acumulações de neve em Bragança de 3 a 8 cm. Enfim...



É actualizado a cada 6 horas, mas as horas não indicam 
Que belo nevão em Bragança e ciclone no Algarve, já para Sevilha a informação daqueles já bate mais certo ou não com 93.3 mm de precipitação
http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|ES|SP001|SEVILLA&metric=1


----------



## dgstorm (6 Abr 2008 às 20:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A zona Norte até nem vai ser muito fustigada pelos ventos pois nao !?


----------



## thunder-storm (6 Abr 2008 às 20:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Boas...vejo que o velho ditado volta a fazer sentido: " Abril águas mil"

pelo que percebi...amanha à tarde e terça de manha devem ser as alturas criticas....sendo que a madrugada de quinta..ainoda é muito confuso de avaliar


----------



## thunder-storm (6 Abr 2008 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> A zona Norte até nem vai ser muito fustigada pelos ventos pois nao !?



penso q a nivel de ventos...não é nada q já não tivessemos sentido...mais talvez em janeiro...

penso q como é normal..as terras altas é que vão sofrer mais com o vento...


----------



## dgstorm (6 Abr 2008 às 20:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A que horas chega a nossa menina ?


----------



## thunder-storm (6 Abr 2008 às 20:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



dgstorm disse:


> A que horas chega a nossa menina ?



penso...q às 1ªs horas do dia de amanha


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2008 às 21:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Olá malta!

Estive fora 2 dias e o que vejo... centenas de mensagens novas!

A situação está-se a tornar mesmo algo preocupante... e os modelos não tem "atenuado a coisa" como de costume... parece que muita coisa vai voar...e inundar... (amanha já se começara a fazer sentir a chuva e, talvez alguma trovoada)

Aqui a neblusidade baixa tem vindo a aumentar durante o dia, visto que de manha o ceu só estava coberto por uma fina camada de nuvens altas e no momento está totalmente encoberto por nuvens baixas e já está algum nevoeiro...

A temperatura está nos 15,1ºC e a pressão nos 1004 hPa, se bem que já esteve em *1003 hPa* há uns minutos


----------



## Nuno (6 Abr 2008 às 21:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



thunder-storm disse:


> penso q a nivel de ventos...não é nada q já não tivessemos sentido...mais talvez em janeiro...
> 
> penso q como é normal..as terras altas é que vão sofrer mais com o vento...



Boas,

Pois ai é que te enganas um pouco a nivel de ventos é que vai ser o pior não é mais nada, é mesmo o vento é que vai ser o pior, isobaras muitas juntas vento muito forte, e basta mais uma isobora para as coisas se complicarem ainda mais, os ventos constantes andarão a volta dos 60 com rajadas na ordem dos 120 km/h no litoral sul, mas isto com este cenário, mas ainda pode piorar.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2008 às 21:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Pois ai é que te enganas um pouco a nivel de ventos é que vai ser o pior não é mais nada, é mesmo o vento é que vai ser o pior, isobaras muitas juntas vento muito forte, e basta mais uma isobora para as coisas se complicarem ainda mais, os ventos constantes andarão a volta dos 60 com rajadas na ordem dos 120 km/h no litoral sul, mas isto com este cenário, mas ainda pode piorar.



Ele estava a referir-se ao norte do país.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2008 às 21:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Agreste disse:


> É um "modelo" um bocado loja de chineses...  Acredita quem quiser!





Por acaso o Accuweather é conhecido por ser a Meteorologia Tabloide, um bocado alarmista, etc. Como são uma empresa privada tem que vender o peixe de forma mais apelativa.
Mas neste caso penso tratar-se de um mero erro, pois basta comparar a velocidade do vento que eles dão e as rajadas. Vento de 56km/h e rajadas de 223 km/h, o que não faz muito sentido.


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2008 às 21:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Por aqui depois de um dia de chuva, mais intensa na vertente sul, parou à cerca de duas horas atrás. Agora o ceu está nublado mas sem vento.
A chegada da frente fria é bem notória na temperatura 12ºC, atrás de si trás a instabilidade, com trovoadas e mais alguns aguaceiros e vento. Veremos se a Madeira lhe chegará alguma coisa, por satélite não é muito claro ainda como poderá ocorrer. 







Previsão para as 0h do dia 7:





analise de satélite:





imagens de satelite:










Trovoadas perto da ilha:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Abr 2008 às 21:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> Por acaso o Accuweather é conhecido por ser a Meteorologia Tabloide, um bocado alarmista, etc. Como são uma emrpesa privada tem que vender o peixe de forma mais apelativa.
> Mas neste caso penso tratar-se de um mero erro, pois basta comparar a velocidade do vento que eles dão e as rajadas. Vento de 56km/h e rajadas de 	223 km/h, o que não faz muito sentido.



Tambem vi isso... que estupidez!!

Acredido contudo que rajada max da costa algarvia ate á costa SW de andaluzia podera levar com 150max dos max...e os 90km/h constantes.

Penso que o perigo sobretudo para as zona ribeirinhas algarvias é extremo nao so devido ao vento como devido á ondulaçao que podera chegar aos 7/8m de altura e as mares a subirem como estao a subir...(como hoje) nao sei nao...


----------



## dgstorm (6 Abr 2008 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Só um pequeno off-topic... so reparei agora que estamos na Lua Nova... como dizem os velhotes... 'Lua Nova trovojada, 30 dias é molhada'... que assim seja !


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2008 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;67019 disse:
			
		

> Tambem vi isso... que estupidez!!
> 
> Acredido contudo que rajada max da costa algarvia ate á costa SW de andaluzia podera levar com 150max dos max...e os 90km/h constantes.
> 
> Penso que o perigo sobretudo para as zona ribeirinhas algarvias é extremo nao so devido ao vento como devido á ondulaçao que podera chegar aos 7/8m de altura e as mares a subirem como estao a subir...(como hoje) nao sei nao...



Segundo o windguru a ondulação pode mesmo chegar aos 9 metros e anda a tocar os 10 metros na zona de Sagres falta uns 20 centimetros na 5ª feira de madrugada. Pena vai ser que a bóia de Faro está inoperacional até dia 15 de Abril  irra pá, logo agora que vem a tempestade Andrea


----------



## Luis França (6 Abr 2008 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A maré hoje foi grande porque foi lua nova.


----------



## Bgc (6 Abr 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

o GFS continua a pôr neve para o norte em boa parte do dia 11 e também no dia 12.


----------



## psm (6 Abr 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Luis França disse:


> A maré hoje foi grande porque foi lua nova.



Boa noite 

Estamos em marés vivas.


----------



## Luis França (6 Abr 2008 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



psm disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Estamos em marés vivas.



Uma vez por mês há uma lua nova, logo temos "marés vivas" mensais. São ainda "maiores" se coincidirem com solstícios e equinócios.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2008 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Com catano já se nota nitidamente uma depressão e uma outra em formação 









Estou com 1005hpa o vento está a 0 km/h e 15.0ºC.


----------



## StormFairy (6 Abr 2008 às 22:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

 Está  tudo á espera do mesmo não é ???

Começou agora a sair... Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas não resisti


----------



## psm (6 Abr 2008 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Luis França disse:


> Uma vez por mês há uma lua nova, logo temos "marés vivas" mensais. São ainda "maiores" se coincidirem com solstícios e equinócios.



Eu já tinha postado atrás em relação á altura das marés para lisboa.

Em relação aos solisticios está errado é só em relação aos equinócios.


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Abr 2008 às 22:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

boas

a andrea está mesmo ai a porta  gostava de ver mais informação disponibilizada, ninguém fala do que vem ai, mas depois da amanha vão ver nos noticiários não se vai falar de outra coisa.

aqui já se nota, algo se está a preparar 

abraços


----------



## Luis França (6 Abr 2008 às 22:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Então a influência do equinócio de Março ainda se mantém após 15 dias passados?


----------



## rbsmr (6 Abr 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Com catano já se nota nitidamente uma depressão e uma outra em formação
> 
> Estou com 1005hpa o vento está a 0 km/h e 15.0ºC.



São gémeas!!!


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



StormFairy disse:


> Está  tudo á espera do mesmo não é ???
> 
> Começou agora a sair... Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas não resisti



É verdade, parece a fila pro pão quente. Há quanto tempo não havia assim tanta gente neste suspense  a cada run ?


----------



## psm (6 Abr 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Luis França disse:


> Então a influência do equinócio de Março ainda se mantém após 15 dias passados?







Correcto. este ano o mês de abril é que tem as maiores marés em relação a março para este equinócio, e aqui vão os valores para lisboa.



mês de março:    3 dias com marés superiores a 4.0m só uma é que tem 4.1m
mês de abril  :4 dias com marés superiores a 4.0 sendo 3 com 4.1m tendo em 3 dias com marés sempre a 4.0m ,tanto de noite como de dia.



Só não pus os dias, mas se quiserem eu ponho e com as horas.




Tal vai acontecer no outro equinócio. Será outubro que vai ter as maiores marés e não setembro


----------



## rbsmr (6 Abr 2008 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A imagem mais recente:





Corrijam-me se estou errado mas parece que está a formar-se um novo núcleo a sudoeste do cabo de S. Vicente?






(Vide post do psm)


----------



## psm (6 Abr 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

O que é espectacular é a injeção de ar frio em altitude que está acontecer a sul da gronelandia(ver full disc no eumesat  e escolher a opção wv e fazer play).  É uma bela confrontação de massas de ar


----------



## dgstorm (6 Abr 2008 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



rbsmr disse:


> A imagem mais recente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece...


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Bem....cá estarei à espera para ver este "belo" evento


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

O radar do IM está parado no tempo


----------



## psm (6 Abr 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> O radar do IM está parado no tempo






É verdade, mas é simples o telefone é :218447000


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2008 às 23:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> O radar do IM está parado no tempo



Ya, reparei nisso agora....

....é o radar e o satélite parados nas 17h


----------



## Pina (7 Abr 2008 às 00:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

As trovoadas vao ser fortes?


----------



## João Soares (7 Abr 2008 às 00:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A nossa "Andrea" vem potente, chuva, vento, trovoadas e granizo... e disto que eu gosto... 
espero que ninguem fique prejudicado, ou sem os seu bens devido a depressao...


----------



## Turista (7 Abr 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

De acordo com o modelo de previsão do CLIM@UA a festa  por estes lados começa pelas *9 da matina*:






*Por volta das 15h festa em todo o país:*





*Manhã de terça *:





Que venha a menina!!  e que traga muita trovoada!


----------



## Luis França (7 Abr 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Domingo 6 de Abril na costa de Sintra virado a Oeste ao fim da tarde:





















Amanhã é que são elas ...


----------



## Rog (7 Abr 2008 às 00:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Neste momento por aqui, vento forte com rajadas
chuva e alguns trovões ao longe


----------



## Pina (7 Abr 2008 às 00:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Vai haver mtas trovoadas em coimbra?


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 00:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Pina disse:


> Vai haver mtas trovoadas em coimbra?




Pode haver como pode não haver...passarem ao lado, localmente vai haver trovoadas mas nem todos os sitios vão ver trovoadas! segunda e terça vão ser dias de muita chuva e vento moderado a forte, mas eu ponho os olhos em quarta e quinta para a chegada da depressão mãe essa sim vai ser um temporal a antiga mas mais em vento!


----------



## Turista (7 Abr 2008 às 00:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Rog disse:


> Neste momento por aqui, vento forte com rajadas
> chuva e alguns trovões ao longe



e umas fotos da trovoada??  vais tentar tirar umas?


----------



## Rog (7 Abr 2008 às 00:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Turista disse:


> e umas fotos da trovoada??  vais tentar tirar umas?


foi só mesmo trovões (som) ao longe, nada de raios...


----------



## LUPER (7 Abr 2008 às 01:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Já que as depressões têm um nome, porque não associarmos uma banda sonora.

Penso que esta é a a indicada


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Abr 2008 às 01:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> a andrea está mesmo ai a porta  gostava de ver mais informação disponibilizada, ninguém fala do que vem ai,...



Não é verdade o que dizes...O que acontece é que surgem tantos posts de luas e marés,de instrumentos avariados ,de 225 km/h no Algarve,de alarmismos  à medida da situação, outros de vontades e desejos e de vez em quando, afogados em tanta quase histeria lá aparece um que fala na(s) Andrea(s)...
Acho que neste nosso cada vez mais imenso  Forum tem tópicos para todos esses temas.
É vasto e abrangente.Por isso vê-se Ele crescer dia-a-dia.
Aqui fala-se sim senhor da Andrea...´
às vezes , não...

Por falar na Senhora,
vem formosa e segura (por todos os modelos)
que insistem para chuvas abundantes para vastas regiões desde o NW até ao S  e SE peninsular e  para mais que um simples dia.- de Melgaço ao golfo de Cádiz nenhum lugar estará a salvo de períodos com intensa precipitação e
difícil vai ser prever esses lugares mesmo a menos de 24 horas.E haverá sítios que pode não precipitar quase nada.
Mas a Andreia ,
também vem formosa e segura  (neste caso só pelo GFS)
que insiste em temporal de ventos para a madrugada de quarta/quinta.
Em breve saberemos quem teria razão.
Mas convenhamos que, a tão pouco tempo e ainda com tantas dúvidas,
emerge este fascínio ,esta atracção por esta interacção da Natureza.
A Madeira já presenciou hoje e em força ,essa interacção termodinâmica.
Os Açores já há alguns dias .
A Corrente de  Nordeste no Atlântico Norte é intensa.
O Cristiano Ronaldo hoje jogou com neve a cair com o nordeste que já vem da Escandinávia e 
que já chegou aos Açores que teve hoje  um dos dias mais frios de muitos Invernos.
Este Alimento contante à Andrea em larga escala está mais ou menos quantificado.
Vai chover , o que é bom,
mas , não serão de descartar  surpresas, com tanta injecção de Ar Frio...


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 01:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Esta é para recordar 






IM tem o radar e o satelite afanado desde as 17h  sempre a mesma historia


----------



## Turista (7 Abr 2008 às 01:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Rog disse:


> foi só mesmo trovões (som) ao longe, nada de raios...



OK! 
Se aparecerem umas "faíscas" tenta fotografar!! eheh


----------



## Pina (7 Abr 2008 às 01:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Esta é para recordar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que esse mapa do IM esteja enganado.

Nao curto trovoadas


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Abr 2008 às 02:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Pina disse:


> Espero que esse mapa do IM esteja enganado.
> 
> Nao curto trovoadas



Então ? Que tás aqui a fazer?
Aqui ,não é de curtir ou deixar de curtir.
Há tópicos para tudo isso.
E se não houver , crias...
Aqui comenta-se a chegada da Andreia...
e aqui, atrevo-me a dizer,
quase todos esperámos pelo menos umas trovoadas nesta semana de expectativa extraordinária que ora se inicia...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2008 às 06:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Tá a chegar pessoal já chove por aqui e o vento está a começar a acordar tambem 

Estou com 15.0ºC pressão nos 1000hpa vento fraco (por agora)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2008 às 06:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Olá a todos !
Já começou a chover por aqui, mas o vento ainda está *calmo*, predominando de *SE*.


----------



## storm (7 Abr 2008 às 07:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Boas,
Por aqui já começou a chover, o vento neste momento está calmo(que comece a festa ).


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2008 às 08:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Bom dia!

Acordei com os primeiros 0,2mm acumulados. 
Por agora vai chovendo de mansinho, e o vento mantem-se fraco.

E o IM continua com o radar e o satélite em baixo.

Boa semana para todos!


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 08:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Bom dia a todos!

Aqui finalmente superei a minima mais alta ate agora, que detinha desde Janeiro
Tive 14,1ºC de minima

Durante a noite e agora de manha choveu e tenho 0,5mm

Neste momento tenho 15,1ºC
Humidade a 92%

Destaque especial para a pressão: *998 hPa* (recorde minimo da estação)


----------



## fog (7 Abr 2008 às 08:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

bom dia!

gostaria de saber a opinião do fórum sobre a carta de previsão de superfície do metoffice:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html

se bem a leio, e de acordo com o q já foi dito, seremos atingidos em cheio por 3 depressões aparentemente distintas (mas talvez não independentes, a possibilitar a hipótese avançada do "vale depressionário"...).


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Abr 2008 às 09:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Olá

Por aqui, Lisboa:

Céu encoberto. Já choveu.

1000 hPa

15º C

Tudo preparado para recebermos a , que se prevê forte lá mais para a tarde.
Que chova bem, mas não cause desastres pessoais.


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Abr 2008 às 09:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



fog disse:


> bom dia!
> 
> gostaria de saber a opinião do fórum sobre a carta de previsão de superfície do metoffice:
> 
> ...



Estamos debaixo de uma região depressionária complexa, ampla (até à Europa do norte), constituída por vários núcleos que obedecem, na sua deslocação até nós, a um determinado movimento de 'translacção' do conjunto. Há pelo menos três núcleos principais para estas bandas, segundo vários modelos de previsão, um dos quais o do Metoffice.


----------



## mocha (7 Abr 2008 às 09:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

bom dia pessoal, ja vejo a euforia dos meteoloucos, por aqui começou o dia com uma chuvada as 6.30m, agora começou a chover novamente, o vento começou a aumentar de intensidade, sigo com 18ºC


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 09:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Bom dia!

Aqui por Coimbra, cidade de Miguel Torga, o dia amanheceu totalmente encoberto... mas a Andrea por estas bandas ainda não se começou a mostrar... vento fraco e ainda nada de chuva. A mínima desta noite foi de 14,8ºC, mas quando saí de casa há uma hora já tinha ultrapassado os 17ºC. A pressão estava em 1002hPa e a descer!

Estou com os olhos trocados de ler tanto post e so tive ausente por 17 horas! 

Vamos então continuar a acompanhar a afilhada do iceworld que promete e OH SE PROMETE!


----------



## iceworld (7 Abr 2008 às 09:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Já pinga !!!  
Estava a ver que nunca mais chegava


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 09:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Já pinga !!!
> Estava a ver que nunca mais chegava



No Polo II já chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## jpalhais (7 Abr 2008 às 09:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

 cheira-me que vai ser uma decepção geral .... mas tambem já estamos habituados


----------



## iceworld (7 Abr 2008 às 10:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



jpalhais disse:


> cheira-me que vai ser uma decepção geral .... mas tambem já estamos habituados



   Isso é que é ser péssimista  
Bom hà pessoas para tudo .... eu até já ouvi dizer que haja quem se levante de madrugada só para ver o que cai do céu! ~

 Ps  : Acho que o IM não anuncia queda de neve nas serras (1200/1400??) para as romarias serem menos uma  preocupação!! O que acham?


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Abr 2008 às 10:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



jpalhais disse:


> cheira-me que vai ser uma decepção geral .... mas tambem já estamos habituados



Decepção em quê?
Em quantidades de precipitações?
Não creio.Daqui até quinta muita água irá correr debaixo das pontes.
Decepção em frio?
Também acho que para Abril seguir-se-ão dias bem agrestes.
Em ventos?
Bom aí ,tudo vai depender do cavamento ou não da Andrea.
Mas também aí os modelos e sobretudo o GFS continuam a apontar para dias movimentados (especialmente quarta para quinta)
Curiosamente o I.M. na sua previsão coloca ventos mais fortes para final do dia de hoje até quarta-feira e enfraquece-os para quinta.
Vamos ver no que isto dará.


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 10:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



iceworld disse:


> Ps  : Acho que o IM não anuncia queda de neve nas serras (1200/1400??) para as romarias serem menos uma  preocupação!! O que acham?



Hum, penso que não... sinceramente eu também não arriscava falar ainda da queda de neve a 1200 ou 1400 metros... agora em relação à Estrela! Sim aí quase de certeza, agora quanto é difícil de saber!


----------



## jpalhais (7 Abr 2008 às 10:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Decepção em quê?
> Em quantidades de precipitações?
> Não creio.Daqui até quinta muita água irá correr debaixo das pontes.
> Decepção em frio?
> ...



decepção em tudo ... , mas espero que esteja enganado


----------



## jpmartins (7 Abr 2008 às 10:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Por aqui  tb tudo calmo a pressão está nos 999.2 hPa.
Já não vivia este entusiasmo à mto tempo, espero que seja uma semana a recordar por bons motivos. Pessoal boa sorte, tenham mta chuva, vento trovoada, tirem mtas fotos.


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 10:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



jpalhais disse:


> decepção em tudo ... , mas espero que esteja enganado



Eu acho que percebo todos os pessimismos tendo em conta muitas situações que já ocorrerame  depois deste inverno que passou... mas nesta altura temos que ser realistas e ver o que está a evoluir (já nem são os modelos em si a falar, já são os dados a começarema a chegar em tempo real).

Até o IM já está a dar sinais claros que vem uma situação excepcional... Pode ser uma desilusão para quem queira estabelcer patamares catastróficos (e espero bem que estes não se verifiquem), mas cada vez mais acho que vai ser uma situação "delicada".


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2008 às 10:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Para já precipitação de 1,8mm

O vento começa agora a tornar-se mais forte. Rajada máxima agora de *53 km/h*


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2008 às 10:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Anda tudo muito animado, mas vamos lá ter calma, tomar um calmex.

A protecção civil accionou o Alerta Azul até 5ª feira.

A Andrea não chegou e já o radar do IM voou e o satélite caiu na Terra

Por aqui, céu nublado com abertas e nada de chuva, quero é chuva, trovoada e vento


----------



## RMira (7 Abr 2008 às 10:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Olá meteocolegas,

Epa, tanto tempo fora destas lides que agora até já as nossas depressões têm nomes?!  LINDO!

Bem, é uma depressão forte e feia...

Aliás em Vila Fanca de Xira chove cupiosamente agora!


----------



## LUPER (7 Abr 2008 às 10:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



jpalhais disse:


> decepção em tudo ... , mas espero que esteja enganado





Isso é que é ser pessimista


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2008 às 10:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Bons dias ... tanto entusiasmo  ... mas vamos ter calma para não termos desilusões !!!

Por aqui encontra-se o ceu muito nublado .. sem sinal de chuva, nem vento, nem frio !!


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 10:59)

Por aqui alguns pingos neste momento e ZERO de vento... mas logo certamente tudo será diferente... 

Estou com os ouvidos a doer e a fazer um barulho esquesito, será da variação da pressão


----------



## jpmartins (7 Abr 2008 às 11:08)

Por aqui já chove, vento é ainda fraco.


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 11:12)

jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui já chove, vento é ainda fraco.



Idem em Coimbra, chuva moderada, com queda totalemente vertical... os pingos são bem grossos!


----------



## RMira (7 Abr 2008 às 11:15)

Em Vila Franca parou de chover mas levantou um vento bem forte.


----------



## jpalhais (7 Abr 2008 às 11:38)

Almada , 11h37, céu pouco nublado, sem vento, inclusivé com uns raios de sol


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 11:42)

Por aqui um grande vendaval mal se consegue andar na rua somos bombardiados por aquelas sementes das arvores que já cobrem o chão qual nevão castanho  rajada máxima até agora de *66,8 km/h* batida a máxima do ano  17,8ºC, 82%HR, 999hpa...


----------



## StormFairy (7 Abr 2008 às 11:43)

Bom dia a todos.

Por aqui pinga ocasionalmente, nada de relevo.
O vento faz-se sentir um pouco mais forte agora do que há 2 horas atrás, rajadas jeitosas (+ ou - 55 Km ) já.
Nuvens Baixas  passam aqui numa correria doida.

Nota : Vi no Freemeteo possibilidade de *Forte Tempestade para 6ª feira 11*


----------



## jpalhais (7 Abr 2008 às 11:44)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui um grande vendaval mal se consegue andar na rua somos bombardiados por aquelas sementes das arvores que já cobrem o chão qual nevão castanho  rajada máxima até agora de *66,8 km/h* batida a máxima do ano  17,8ºC, 82%HR, 999hpa...



há gajos com sorte...


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2008 às 11:50)

Miguel, aqui ainda não foi tão forte. *58 km/h*

1,8 mm e 999,2 hpa

A Andrea começa a fazer das suas...


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 11:51)

jpalhais disse:


> há gajos com sorte...




Ai também vais ver muita coisa nas proximas horas e dias...Só não vai ver quem não quer ver...


----------



## RMira (7 Abr 2008 às 11:53)

É impressão minha ou aqui em Vila Franca aproxima-se alguma coisa vinda de Lisboa?

Miguel, o que eu dava para estar em Setúbal, só aí vou chegar por volta das 19h. Pode ser que ainda veja algo aí.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 12:00)

Céu muito escuro e já caem os primeiros pingos bastante grossos!!


----------



## João Soares (7 Abr 2008 às 12:02)

Ja chove!!! e sigo com *18,6ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2008 às 12:05)

Estremoz: Melhoria geral do tempo após passagem da frente (Oclusa ?). Alguma chuva (fraca); por agora céu parcialmente nublado e algum vento, 18,2 ºC e 1001 hPa.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Abr 2008 às 12:10)

O JPS já o tinha dito. Eu reafirmo:
-já chove sim senhor aqui pela zona.O vento mantém-se fraco de sueste (10 kn/h) e a pressão continua a baixar (998.4 hPa).Temp. nos 17.3.


----------



## storm (7 Abr 2008 às 12:18)

*Re: Mau tempo: Seguimento Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Por aqui chove de rajada, deixa de chover, vem outra vez de rajada 
O vento já começa a aumentar, mas nada ainda de significativo.
As nuvens quando passam parece que fica bastante escuro tal é o negro delas.

A temperatura está a começar a descer.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 12:22)

Aqui está assim...


----------



## dgstorm (7 Abr 2008 às 12:26)

Aqui nao se passa nada... nem uma pinga cai do céu nublado... !
Corre uma brisa nada de especial, a temperatura está nos 16,7ºC !


----------



## Gongas (7 Abr 2008 às 12:30)

*Re: Mau tempo: Previsões e Alertas (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)*



Gerofil disse:


> Portugal continental passou a estar, a partir de hoje, sob a influência de uma complexa área de baixas pressões localizada no Oceano Atlântico, a Oeste da Península Ibérica. Durante a última madrugada, um sistema frontal, em fase de oclusão e associada a um centro de baixas pressões localizado frente à costa de Portugal Continental, cruzou de sul para norte o território do Continente, tendo dado origem a precipitação fraca em alguns locais; este mesmo sistema frontal tenderá a ficar estacionário no terço norte da Península Ibérica, *fazendo de barreira à entrada de uma massa de ar árctica procedente de norte e que é responsável pela vaga de frio e queda de neve que está a afectar a Europa Ocidental e Central desde ontem*.
> O centro de baixas pressão irá deslocando-se progressivamente para nordeste, para se localizar no Golfo de Biscaia; essa trajectória favorece a entrada de massas de ar quentes e muito húmidas, bastante instáveis, procedentes de Sudoeste (Oceano Atlântico), contribuindo para a ocorrência de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados por trovoadas, especialmente no litoral e terras altas. O vento predominará de sudoeste, sendo moderado a forte com rajadas, especialmente em áreas de montanha.
> Um novo centro de baixas pressões deverá aproximar-se de Portugal Continental no dia de amanhã, procedendo de Sudoeste, pelo que esta situação de instabilidade irá prolongar-se durante os próximos dias.




Fogo é preciso ter azar. quer dizer, naõ temos frio e neve porque este sistema frontal fez barreira


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 12:32)

Começou aqui, céu ficou muito escuro e já se deu uma grande descarga eléctrica, para já única,  a que se seguiu chuva forte e umas rajadas de vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2008 às 12:33)

*Re: Mau tempo: Previsões e Alertas (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)*

Por aqui está a começar a fazer trovoada estão a entrar umas nuvens negras de Oeste para Este hehe vamos lá ver no que isto dá.


----------



## storm (7 Abr 2008 às 12:34)

O vento está-se a intensificar, até as janelas abanam, e um trovão (ao que parece isolado).


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2008 às 12:35)

Aqui tambem está a comçar a trovejar  a levantar-se vento e a ficar muito negro.

Já começa a pingar com força.


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2008 às 12:37)

Ainda deve faltar um pouco para que a chuva chegue aqui.

Por agora 7,5ºC e céu nublado.

Mínima de 3,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2008 às 12:37)

Chuva Muito Forteeeeee E Alguma Pedra


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2008 às 12:41)

Já passou acumulei 1 mm  neste momento algum vento moderado.


----------



## rbsmr (7 Abr 2008 às 12:42)

Lisboa (Telheiras) (12:40)

Pressão: 1000 hpa
Não chove mas à cerca de 10 minutas ouvi um trovão (não foi nenhum avião)
Vento a soprar com rajadas.
Alguns raios de sol pelo meio. Nem um pingo de chuva!


----------



## iceworld (7 Abr 2008 às 12:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já passou acumulei 1 mm  neste momento algum vento moderado.



e a temperatura como ficou?? 

Queria citar o post de pedra


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2008 às 12:48)

iceworld disse:


> e a temperatura como ficou??
> 
> Queria citar o post de pedra



Por agora 14.4ºC a pedra foi coisa pequena.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 12:49)

*998hpa*, 17,4ºC, 89%HR, 13,0 km/h...max:66,8 km/h


----------



## Luis França (7 Abr 2008 às 12:52)

Esta acabou de passar em Benfica mas só com uns chuviscos e muito vento. Estão a vir mais de sudoeste.


----------



## storm (7 Abr 2008 às 12:53)

Em quase um hora a temperatura já desceu 2.5ºC, e cada vez está mais escuro


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2008 às 12:57)

Mais uma celula que atravessa neste momento a margem sul e parece largar muita água. De qualquer forma é mais pequena que a norte de Lisboa.


----------



## GFVB (7 Abr 2008 às 12:57)

Aqui na Costa o mais significativo é o vento que já apresenta algumas rajadas, no entanto o sol ainda vai aparecendo e o céu não está muito carregado!


----------



## iceworld (7 Abr 2008 às 12:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Chuva Muito Forteeeeee E Alguma Pedra



 não sei porque pareceu coisa GRANDE


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 12:58)

Por aqui depois de uma manhã onde o céu encoberto trazia chuva de vez em quando passamos para um padrão diferente:

Céu nublado com abertas, mas em que cada nuvem que passa vem sempre com vontade de descarregar 

Acabou de passar um aguaceiro breve (pouco mais de um minuto) mas que caiu de tal forma que deixou o chão bem ensopado!


----------



## CidadeNeve (7 Abr 2008 às 12:59)

Pela Covilhã, 10 graus, chove com alguma intensidade, por vezes, parece começar a estar a ficar vento. 

Cumps


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2008 às 13:05)

Aqui no Algarve ... mistura de sol com nuvens.... hoje não choveu e nem deve chover!!!

Estou cheio de fome ... vou ver o que se come !!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2008 às 13:08)

iceworld disse:


> não sei porque pareceu coisa GRANDE



Foi mesmo muita chuva num curto espaço de tempo nem 5 minutos durou e rendeu 1 mm 

As nuvens por aqui estão esquesito   :assobio:


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 13:10)

Boas por aqui ainda chove pouco, temperatura de 10.6ºc
o radar do Im continua sem actualizar.....
Uma vergonha!


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 13:12)

Luis França disse:


> Esta acabou de passar em Benfica mas só com uns chuviscos e muito vento. Estão a vir mais de sudoeste.






Mário Barros disse:


> As nuvens por aqui estão esquesito   :assobio:





Boas fotos !


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 13:14)

spiritmind disse:


> o radar do Im continua sem actualizar.....
> Uma vergonha!



Mau de mais para ser verdade logo agora. Esperemos que regresse rápido.


----------



## João Soares (7 Abr 2008 às 13:14)

Continua a chover de fraco a moderado, com vento fraco e *17.0ºC*


----------



## GFVB (7 Abr 2008 às 13:16)

Vince disse:


> Mau de mais para ser verdade logo agora. Esperemos que regresse rápido.



Já mandei mail! Vamos lá ver se me respondem!


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 13:16)

Vince disse:


> Boas fotos !



Na do Luís a nota da cor carregada, na do Mário nota-se perfeitamente a distribuição tridimensional e verticalidade da nebulosidade. 

Bons indícios para alguns fenómenos locais interessantes!


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 13:20)

Vince disse:


> Mau de mais para ser verdade logo agora. Esperemos que regresse rápido.



Enfim nada que já não tenha acontecido


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2008 às 13:22)

Por aqui tive agora uma rajada de 79 km/h.

Até logo pessoal


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 13:24)

spiritmind disse:


> o radar do Im continua sem actualizar.....
> Uma vergonha!



Por artes mágicas e respondendo ao apelo... PUFFFFF! VOLTOU!


----------



## JAlves (7 Abr 2008 às 13:25)

rbsmr disse:


> Lisboa (Telheiras) (12:40)
> 
> Pressão: 1000 hpa
> Não chove mas à cerca de 10 minutas ouvi um trovão (não foi nenhum avião)
> ...



Incrível, a essa hora em Odivelas chovia torrencialmente com algum granizo á mistura. E em linha recta falamos de quê? 1 ou 2kms?


----------



## GFVB (7 Abr 2008 às 13:28)

Tiradas há minutos...
Em direcção ao mar! (Sou péssimo em pontos cardeais)



Do lado oposto e para os lados de LX


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2008 às 13:30)

ESTREMOZ: Sucessivos aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados por trovoada dispersa e rajadas de vento desde as 13h00.


----------



## dgstorm (7 Abr 2008 às 13:33)

E aqui começou oficialmente a chover à 15minutos... pingas grossas, chuva moderada, o vento nem se sente, temperatura nos 16,3ºC !


----------



## *Marta* (7 Abr 2008 às 13:33)

Aqui na Guarda, de momento, apenas chuva fraca. De manhã, por volta das 11, choveu bastante. Ainda não há sinal de vento.
Que venha a tempestade!


----------



## GFVB (7 Abr 2008 às 13:34)

Na Costa o vento está a intensificar-se! Já ouvi uns trovões ao longe! 2 pelo menos mas muito espaçados no tempo!


----------



## *Marta* (7 Abr 2008 às 13:35)

E... foram retirados os alertas de trovoada no IM  Assim não gosto!!


----------



## LUPER (7 Abr 2008 às 13:35)

Registo as primeiras trovadas por aqui. A chuva é por vezes forte, chove desde as 10.30h


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 13:36)

Boa tarde!

Há pouco o céu praticamente desabou e confirmo a PEDRA Ás 12.42 tive a minima do dia com 12,8ºC (e ainda não é desta que bato os 12,9ºC de janeiro)

Trovejou bastante durante uns 30 minutos...

A pressão já vai em *996 hPa*

A precipitação em 2,5mm

Agora o céu está a abrir e o sol raia... tenho 15,0ºC e a subir rapidamente...
Humidade a 83%
Vento a *44,6 km/h*

Agora:







O vendaval e a chuva... (há muitos por ai espalhados)


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2008 às 13:36)

A temperatura subiu ligeiramente, 8,2ºC por agora, mas ainda não há sinais de chuva.

A chuva deve trazer valores de temperatura mais elevados.


----------



## rbsmr (7 Abr 2008 às 13:37)

JAlves disse:


> Incrível, a essa hora em Odivelas chovia torrencialmente com algum granizo á mistura. E em linha recta falamos de quê? 1 ou 2kms?



É verdade!!!
Acontece que só agora está a chover(alguns pingos) (+-13:15-13:36)!

Estação do LIDL
Pressão: 1000 hpa
Temp: 18.7ºC com indicação de descida
(13:36)

Temp: 18ºC (13:46)
Novas abertas


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2008 às 13:43)

Caem agora os primeiros pingos.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2008 às 13:46)

Nova rajada máxima do mês *61 km/h*

A celula que atravessou a margem sul à pouco deixou 1,6mm. Total hoje 3,6 mm


----------



## jpmartins (7 Abr 2008 às 13:49)

Por aqui até agora 6.1 mm/m2, o vento está começar a dar sinal.
Pressão: 996.2hPa


----------



## RMira (7 Abr 2008 às 13:57)

Por aqui acabou de cair um enorme trovão!

Vem uma célula muito escura a chegar de Lisboa.


----------



## GFVB (7 Abr 2008 às 13:57)

É impressão minha ou esta nuvem é um pouco estranha?


----------



## GFVB (7 Abr 2008 às 13:59)

Lisboa: Trânsito interrompido em via da Av. Liberdade devido a risco de queda de chapas
07 de Abril de 2008, 12:44

Lisboa, 07 Abr (Lusa) - O trânsito está cortado desde cerca das 11:15 no cruzamento de uma lateral da Avenida da Liberdade com a Rua do Conde Redondo, Lisboa, devido ao perigo de queda de chapas de um prédio devoluto.

A informação foi adiantada à agência Lusa por fontes da PSP e dos Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa, que têm elementos no local, junto ao número 242 da Avenida da Liberdade, um edifício de quatro andares que se encontra devoluto há vários anos.

De acordo com fonte dos Sapadores, os bombeiros "estão no local a tentar resolver a situação", retirando as chapas para evitar que estas caiam, devido ao vento. 

Ao local acorreram ainda, constatou a agência Lusa, três viaturas dos Sapadores Bombeiros, duqas viaturas da PSP e um rebocador da Polícia Municipal a retirar os carros que se encontram estacionados na via lateral direita da Avenida da Liberdade, e que se encontra fechada ao trânsito no sentido Restauradores - Marquês de Pombal.

NL/AH/JH.

Lusa/fim

O vento já faz das suas! Está a passar na SIC! Espero que ninguém se magoe e que não existam estragos!
Vou ver o que há para comer! Ate já!!!


----------



## Serrano (7 Abr 2008 às 14:00)

Dia de chuva na Covilhã, com pausas momentâneas e com o termómetro a marcar 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade, começando a sentir-se mais o vento.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2008 às 14:03)

Nova rajada máxima do mês

*64 km/h*

O vento sopra moderado a forte.


----------



## StormFairy (7 Abr 2008 às 14:05)

HotSpot disse:


> Nova rajada máxima do mês
> 
> *64 km/h*
> 
> O vento sopra moderado a forte.




A tendência é para aumentar não é ?


----------



## RMira (7 Abr 2008 às 14:05)

QUE CHUVADAAAAAA!!!

Brutal!!!

Não se vê a rua com a água a cair!


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2008 às 14:10)

StormFairy disse:


> A tendência é para aumentar não é ?



Acho que vai ser para acalmar. Quarta à noite e Quinta é que o vento vai ser mais forte.

p.s. Acalmar mas não muito...


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 14:12)

HotSpot disse:


> Nova rajada máxima do mês
> 
> *64 km/h*
> 
> O vento sopra moderado a forte.



Aqui o vento continua moderado a forte mas a rajada máxima matem os 66,8 km/h da manha!! o céu está praticamente limpo...998hpa


----------



## jpmartins (7 Abr 2008 às 14:16)

Por aqui o vento já sopra forte, bem que gostava de fornecer valores, mas o anemómetro está em casa .
Como estão as coisas por aí Vitamos? Se por aqui o vento já sopra forte, por aí deve estar bom tb


----------



## rbsmr (7 Abr 2008 às 14:19)

Pelos vistos vai uma grande festa na Covilhã e Setúbal!!!
Lisboa (Telheiras): vento, chuva nem vê-la, à excepção de uns pingos à cerca de 1 hora. Temp.: 18.2ºC - Pressão: 1000 hpa. TEnho que comprar uma estação melhor!!! Sol intermitente!!! GRRRR (14:18)


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 14:20)

jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui o vento já sopra forte, bem que gostava de fornecer valores, mas o anemómetro está em casa .
> Como estão as coisas por aí Vitamos? Se por aqui o vento já sopra forte, por aí deve estar bom tb



Umas boas rajadas sim (que também não tenho possibilidade de medir). A dança essa continua! Não chove e há boas abertas, mas cada vez que passa uma nuvem descarrega de forma intensa. Mas para já ainda não é a ANDREA que estávamos à espera... mas é cedo, bem cedo...


----------



## fog (7 Abr 2008 às 14:20)

o radar do IM já está operacional:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 14:23)

O céu começa-se novamente a encher de nuvens baixas...

Temperatura nos 16,3ºC
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 996 hPa
Vento a 14,4 km/h


----------



## Turista (7 Abr 2008 às 14:26)

Por aqui em Peniche choviscou um pouco de madrugada e a única "descarga" digna de registo foi trazida por esta "menina"




ocorreu por volta do meio dia e foram 20 /30 minutos de muita chuva...

Agora... sol  e o vento acalmou bastante

Ahhh.. trovoadas... zero...


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 14:34)

Por aqui tudo ainda normal cai alguma chuva mas o vento nem se sente. espero um agravamento com o passar do dia


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 14:36)

vitamos disse:


> Por artes mágicas e respondendo ao apelo... PUFFFFF! VOLTOU!



pois porque será 
talvez tenham escrito no Browser deles www.meteopt.com


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 14:37)

rbsmr disse:


> Pelos vistos vai uma grande festa na Covilhã e Setúbal!!!
> Lisboa (Telheiras): vento, chuva nem vê-la, à excepção de uns pingos à cerca de 1 hora. Temp.: 18.2ºC - Pressão: 1000 hpa. TEnho que comprar uma estação melhor!!! Sol intermitente!!! GRRRR (14:18)



Festa? aqui ainda está um dia normal de chuva nem vento existe


----------



## jpalhais (7 Abr 2008 às 14:37)

está um bom dia de primavera por estes lados....


----------



## mocha (7 Abr 2008 às 14:45)

bem por aqui o vento intensificou e de que maneira, so pingou a pouco e ainda nem ouvi um unico trovão, a temperatura mantem se nos 18ºC


----------



## karkov (7 Abr 2008 às 14:46)

aqui por braga vai chovendo m nada do outro mundo... as arvores abanam mas nada por aí além... ou seja, para já, um normal dia de chuva...


----------



## dgstorm (7 Abr 2008 às 14:48)

karkov disse:


> aqui por braga vai chovendo m nada do outro mundo... as arvores abanam mas nada por aí além... ou seja, para já, um normal dia de chuva...



Precisamente !


----------



## *Marta* (7 Abr 2008 às 14:49)

karkov disse:


> aqui por braga vai chovendo m nada do outro mundo... as arvores abanam mas nada por aí além... ou seja, para já, um normal dia de chuva...




Subscrevo!


----------



## Hawk (7 Abr 2008 às 14:49)

Na Covilhã acabam-se de ouvir os primeiros 3 trovões do dia. Ainda bastante distantes daqui parece-me...


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 14:55)

Agora sim começou a festa
chuva torrencial podem ver na webcam


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 14:59)

Bem que descarga fikei sem luz
mas ja meto fotos


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2008 às 15:01)

Cá estou eu para actualizar a rajada máxima novamente.

Esta tb já foi rajada maxima do ano. *74 km/h*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Abr 2008 às 15:02)

Boa tarde a todos! Por cá dia frio com céu muito nublado a encoberto e chuva que se tem intensificado ao longo da tarde. O vento ainda não é muito forte, mas tende a intensificar-se com rajadas dos 100 km/h para amanhã. Possibilidade de chuva forte aqui para São Miguel.

Valores de Hoje até ao momento que registei

Tmin - 11,3ºC Tmax - 14,3ºC Hmin - 79% Hmax - 84%

Ás 13h locais - 13,6ºC e 81% Hr com chuva


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 15:02)

rbsmr disse:


> Pelos vistos vai uma grande festa na Covilhã e Setúbal!!!
> Lisboa (Telheiras): vento, chuva nem vê-la, à excepção de uns pingos à cerca de 1 hora. Temp.: 18.2ºC - Pressão: 1000 hpa. TEnho que comprar uma estação melhor!!! Sol intermitente!!! GRRRR (14:18)



Por Setubal não se passa nada!! apenas muito vento desde o meio da manha quando registei a maior rajada até agora com 67 km/h chuva 0,0mm até agora...e assim vai se manter mais umas horas. alguem me fez mau olhado


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 15:03)

Está a chover á volta... mas aqui, nem uma pinga...
Temperatura nos 16,4ºC e vento oscilando entre os 10 e os 25 km/h, tendo rajadas proximas dos 50 km/h

Destaque especial para a pressão: *995 hPa*


----------



## RMira (7 Abr 2008 às 15:06)

miguel disse:


> Por Setubal não se passa nada!! apenas muito vento desde o meio da manha quando registei a maior rajada até agora com 67 km/h chuva 0,0mm até agora...e assim vai se manter mais umas horas. alguem me fez mau olhado



Estão à espera que eu chegue


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 15:09)

Já chove

Temperatura nos 15,8ºC
Pressão a 996 hPa


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2008 às 15:09)

Cheguei agora a casa.
E se em Lisboa estava vento, aqui no lugar "Arrojado/ventoso" nem vos digo nada!
Ele é roupa, guarda chuvas, ramos de árvores, enfim... Uma verdadeira limpeza.

Ah, e de manhã rebentou aqui qualquer coisa, porque já tenho 6,2mm de precipitação acumulada. 

Confirmam-se os 83,8mm acumulados na estação de Oeiras Barcarena?

O Mário Barros ali em Queluz já teve uma rajada de 80,4Km/h.
Mesmo sem anemometro, posso dizer-vos que aqui não fica nada atrás. Pelo contrário.


----------



## Hawk (7 Abr 2008 às 15:10)

Granizada! Fiquei com a varanda cheia de pedrinhas. Pena que tenha durado menos de 2 minutos. Também ponho umas fotos cá depois.


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 15:15)

Que lindo momento para fikar sem net  Penso que está tudo ok agora

Aqui estão algumas fotos da granizada que caiu.
depois já coloco videos


----------



## jpalhais (7 Abr 2008 às 15:18)

QUE ESPECTACULO !


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 15:19)

Potente Spiritmind!


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 15:21)

Excelente Spiritmind! Que força

Aqui 15,3ºC e vento a 27,3 km/h


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2008 às 15:22)

spiritmind disse:


> Aqui estão algumas fotos da granizada que caiu.
> depois já coloco videos





Granizo ou saraiva?

Qual o tamanho das pedras?


----------



## *Marta* (7 Abr 2008 às 15:23)

Aqui, em cerca de 2 minutos, escureceu bastante, chove bastante e ouviu-se o primeiro trovão. Começou a festa!!


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Abr 2008 às 15:23)

Boas fotos.A Festa já começou.
Por cá chuva mais ou menos contínua desde as 12.30,com o valor acumulado de
de 8.7mm.
Agora parou mas já se avista a sul mais cúmulus  negros que se dirigem para cá...
À  espera de mais água,
até já....


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 15:24)

Dan disse:


> Granizo ou saraiva?
> 
> Qual o tamanho das pedras?



Pois amigo Dan nem sei se foi bem granizo ou saraiva


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2008 às 15:25)

Aqui vai chovendo, agora mais fraco, mas a temperatura continua baixa (6,8ºC por agora).


----------



## RMira (7 Abr 2008 às 15:25)

Aqui céu nublado mas seco


----------



## jpmartins (7 Abr 2008 às 15:26)

Belas fotos Spiritmind
Por aqui, depois de alguma chuva por vezes forte e de algumas rajadas de vento como já referi, passo agora por um momento de total tranquilidade.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2008 às 15:26)

Aqui no Algarve mantem-se o ceu nublado, mas esteve temporariamente limpo .... 
Em Espanha é que vai ser uma festa


----------



## *Marta* (7 Abr 2008 às 15:26)

Agora cai granizo!  Vou ver se arranjo umas fotos!


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2008 às 15:26)

spiritmind disse:


> Pois amigo Dan nem sei se foi bem granizo ou saraiva


----------



## João Soares (7 Abr 2008 às 15:28)

Ja choveu torrencialmente e agora chove com pouca intensidade com *16,4ºC*

*nimboestrato* sera que hoje troveja alguma coisa pelas nossas bandas??


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2008 às 15:29)

A minha estação para variar ficou offline. É sempre quando está este tempo agradavel de seguir...Logo ao fim da tarde dou mais novidades...


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 15:32)

spiritmind disse:


> Que lindo momento para fikar sem net  Penso que está tudo ok agora
> 
> Aqui estão algumas fotos da granizada que caiu.
> depois já coloco videos



Aqui fica o video 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU40_JhwRCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Abr 2008 às 15:34)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Ja choveu torrencialmente e agora chove com pouca intensidade com *16,4ºC*
> 
> *nimboestrato* sera que hoje troveja alguma coisa pelas nossas bandas??



Há condições para tal.
Para já e olhando para a animação do satélite os cbs estão mais na zona do alto alentejo e beira interior.Mas a situação é de grande desenvolvimento vertical das nuvens  em qualquer área  de Melgaço a Vr.s.António.
Por isso eu conto com alguma trovoada, sim senhor.
Vamos ver se temos sorte...


----------



## GFVB (7 Abr 2008 às 15:34)

Vem aí temporal para os meus lados pelo que estou a avistar e pelo aumento significativo da intensidade do vento e das rajadas. Já tive de ir à varanda buscar coisas que estariam bem presas, mas pelos vistos não foi suficiente apesar do meu cuidado!


----------



## Fil (7 Abr 2008 às 15:35)

Boas. Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 14h mas neste momento já parou, o acumulado foi de 2,7 mm na minha estação. A temperatura está bastante baixa para um dia de Abril, 6,5ºC agora, com vento fraco de NE e pressão nos 999 hPa. Infelizmente o radar da Galiza não está a funcionar, mas a norte parece estar a precipitar bastante.


----------



## Turista (7 Abr 2008 às 15:38)

Por aqui chove bem de novo, mas "ao fundo" já se avistam nuvens "brancas" 
Isto parece um dia normal de regime de aguaceiros, o vento está ameno e trovoada nada de nada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2008 às 15:41)

*Re: Mau tempo: Previsões e Alertas (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)*

E em 5 minutos passa de céu com algumas nuvens, para uma chuvada e um vendaval autêntico


----------



## apassosviana (7 Abr 2008 às 15:43)

Em Viana do Castelo começou a chover continuamente a tarde, mas e igual a um dia de normal de chuva, agora 15ºC.Não houve trovoada. O vento esta moderado.


----------



## Hawk (7 Abr 2008 às 15:45)

Parece que está a chegar mais festa *spiritmind.*


----------



## Paulo H (7 Abr 2008 às 15:46)

spiritmind disse:


> Que lindo momento para fikar sem net  Penso que está tudo ok agora
> 
> Aqui estão algumas fotos da granizada que caiu.
> depois já coloco videos
> ...


----------



## RMira (7 Abr 2008 às 15:47)

Vem aí uma célula grandinha para a Grande Lisboa!


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 15:47)

Hawk disse:


> Parece que está a chegar mais festa *spiritmind.*



parecê que sim o céu esta a ficar coberto  desde que não fique sem net venha ela


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2008 às 15:47)

alguem sabe qual ira ser a evolucção do estad do tempo pa Leiria?


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 15:49)

ja casca outra vez


----------



## mocha (7 Abr 2008 às 15:49)

avisto nebulosidade a vir de oeste
o vento continua forte, com rajadas, o campo de areia à minha frente ta uma autentica loucura, caso pra dizer tá forte tá


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2008 às 15:51)

kikofra disse:


> alguem sabe qual ira ser a evolucção do estad do tempo pa Leiria?



Podes ver no seguinte linnk

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2267095


----------



## RMira (7 Abr 2008 às 15:52)

Vem molho e dos grandes a entrar de NW. Vai ser bonito, digo eu


----------



## Turista (7 Abr 2008 às 15:54)

Bonita imagem


----------



## fsl (7 Abr 2008 às 15:56)

Em Oeiras :

PRESSAO 997.2 a descer
VENTO raj max 50kms/h
TEMP 15º
HUM 81%
PRECIP ACC 7mm


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2008 às 15:59)

HotSpot disse:


> Podes ver no seguinte linnk
> 
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2267095



obrigado...


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Abr 2008 às 16:00)

Agora há festa em Almada e no Seixal... Nem se vê os prédios da frente. Grande chuvada...

A pressão: ~996 hPa

A temperatura: 16 ºC


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2008 às 16:03)

nuvens com velocidade elevada e bom ou mau sinal?


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2008 às 16:04)

Estremoz: Ainda rendeu 13,8 mm das 13h00 às 14h00; agora está vento moderado de Sudoeste e a pressão deverá rondar os 999 hPa.

*Radar Meteorológico*: MeteoGroup


----------



## mocha (7 Abr 2008 às 16:05)

começou a chover intensamente, e avisto mta nebulosidade a vir de oeste


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Abr 2008 às 16:05)

> nuvens com velocidade elevada e bom ou mau sinal?



Não é das melhores coisas para os adeptos do tempo... Significa que o evento (seja chuva, trovoada, etc.) desloca-se mais depressa do que seria desejável.


Quanto ao tempo, grande chuvada agora, mas já está a dissipar... Está a ir tudo para o Seixal. Bem negro lá...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2008 às 16:05)

Em Olhão, o aguaceiro forte deixou 2 mm.


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2008 às 16:08)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Não é das melhores coisas para os adeptos do tempo... Significa que o evento (seja chuva, trovoada, etc.) desloca-se mais depressa do que seria desejável.
> 
> 
> Quanto ao tempo, grande chuvada agora, mas já está a dissipar...


leiria, nuvens com grande velocidade....


----------



## mocha (7 Abr 2008 às 16:14)

chove torrencialmente aqui


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2008 às 16:17)

comecou a chover aqui (leiria).


----------



## Jota 21 (7 Abr 2008 às 16:28)

Boas! Não gosto de ser pessimista, muito menos aqui neste fórum, mas não me parece que a situação nas próximas horas venha a ser assim tão festiva aqui para o pessoal do Meteo.pt... Especialmente aqui pela região de Lisboa penso que tudo não passará de uns dias normais de chuva e vento como por vezes acontecem em Abril.
 Hoje entre as 13:30 e as 15 desloquei-me de Caxias para Sintra  e deparei com um belo sol e algum vento mas não muito. 
 Neste momento estou em Caxias e agora sim chove relativamente bem
 Espero estar enganado no que disse antes, era bem bom...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 16:28)

Chove moderadamente há varios minutos... 4mm hoje

Vento a 27,3 km/h e wind chill a 6,6ºC

Temperatura nos 13,5ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Abr 2008 às 16:31)

Forte chuvada e vento de O moderado a forte...

Mas ja passou a chuvada de pinga grossa... um boa aberta neste momento mas promete mais... 

a partir desta noite a festa começa a serio para todos... embora o vento ja começa a fazer das suas ao fazer dançar os caixotes de lixo para o meio da estrada...


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Abr 2008 às 16:36)

O céu está preto como bréu atrás de mim, em Lisboa... Aqui em Almada, está uma enorme sombra por causa dessa célula, mas no Seixal há sol.

Começou novamente a chover com intensidade.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 16:56)

E tinha que ir embora quando isto começa a ficar giro

Chuva forte! 
Hoje: *8,0mm*

Vento a 33,4 km/h e wind chill nos 4ºC


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 17:03)

Gilmet disse:


> E tinha que ir embora quando isto começa a ficar giro
> 
> Chuva forte!
> Hoje: *8,0mm*
> ...



Ora IDEM! Daqui a pouco também vou até casa e espera-me uma odisseia! Neste momento parece autenticamente de noite e está uma cortina de chuva que ainda não é torrencial mas para lá caminha!


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Abr 2008 às 17:04)

boas

bem neste momento aqui em Almoinha só tenho a salientar o vento que sopra forte. céu negro a Norte e a Oeste. chuva hoje ainda não dei por ela.

abraços


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2008 às 17:05)

porra agora molhei-me todo, esta a chover fortemente em leiria.....


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2008 às 17:06)

Por acaso na Madeira não chove já ... é que a mancha de nuvens está a formar-se a Oeste da Madeira e já encontra-se por cima da ilha da Madeira !!


----------



## mauro miranda (7 Abr 2008 às 17:08)

trovoada??? oque é isso? uma marca de perfumes??? heheheheh aqui nem um trovão quanto mais, mas sim chuva e vento a brava

alguem me diz se o tempo amanha vai piorar?

e como vai estar esta noite?


----------



## rijo (7 Abr 2008 às 17:08)

*Em Queluz*

Vento actual: 61.9km/h  
Rajada Máxima: 80.4km/h
Precipitação até ao momento: 4.1mm (mas ainda agora começou a chover...)


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2008 às 17:10)

Vou com 10,2mm acumulados e está a dar-lhe bem agora!

Estou com a minima do dia: 13,1ºC.


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 17:10)

NEste momento chove copiosamente em Coimbra! PEna não ter aqui máquina  Espectaculo já mais à altura do esperado! Iceworld aí tens a tua menina de encomenda expresso até à briosa!


----------



## GFVB (7 Abr 2008 às 17:10)

Chove intensamente na Costa. Nas últimas duas horas, os ventos tem estado fortes e caem aguaceiros muito intensos!!!

E conforme escrevo esta mensagem, chove torrencialmente!!!


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2008 às 17:12)

Aqui passou agora de chuva molha todos para chuva molha tolos.....


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 17:13)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bem neste momento aqui em Almoinha só tenho a salientar o vento que sopra forte. céu negro a Norte e a Oeste. chuva hoje ainda não dei por ela.
> 
> abraços



Pois aqui a mesma coisa chuva hoje é para esquecer *0,0mm* de chuva até agora...basta dizer que o chão não teve nem 10 minutos molhado hoje vento com rajadas entre os 40 e os 67 km/h que foi o meu máximo...pressão a subir devagarinho tive um mínimo de 997hpa agora tenho 998hpa


----------



## MSantos (7 Abr 2008 às 17:13)

Chuva moderada em Bragança, o vento está fraco


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Abr 2008 às 17:14)

Chegou agora a Almada eheheh

Confirmo. Desde as 3 e meia que têm vindo cargas fenomenais. Acompanhadas por um vento intenso...


----------



## Hawk (7 Abr 2008 às 17:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Por acaso na Madeira não chove já ... é que a mancha de nuvens está a formar-se a Oeste da Madeira e já encontra-se por cima da ilha da Madeira !!




Afirmativo! Estas webcams mostram chuva ao longo de toda a costa sul madeirense:

http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams.aspx

Se seleccionar "Pontinha", vê a chuva a cair em toda a cidade funchalense.

Nota: Ontem o "Cortejo da Flor" foi adiado para hoje às 16h. No entanto, algum tempo depois disseram que afinal ficava para as 14h de hoje já que as condições climatérias estariam mais propícias. Resmo, não choveu durante todo o cortejo que dura aproximadamente 2 horas e neste momento chove torrencialmente na baixa do Funchal. Se tivesse mesmo começado às 16h estava tudo arruinado. Nem sempre os nossos serviços de meteorologia trabalham mal


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 17:18)

mauro miranda disse:


> trovoada??? oque é isso? uma marca de perfumes??? heheheheh aqui nem um trovão quanto mais, mas sim chuva e vento a brava
> 
> alguem me diz se o tempo amanha vai piorar?
> 
> e como vai estar esta noite?



Esta noite para mim o vento abranda...
Amanha chove sim a valer nada a ver com o dia de hoje...algumas trovoadas e vento forte com rajadas, tipo hoje...


----------



## GFVB (7 Abr 2008 às 17:20)

A qualidade não é a melhor mas dá para perceber, penso eu!


----------



## Stinger (7 Abr 2008 às 17:20)

Aqui nao se passa nada 
Vento fraco a moderado algumas nuvens negras e o chao ja quase seco


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 17:21)

Despeço-me do fórum por hoje com chuva intensa! Espero que tenham uma óptima noite! A minha seria perfeita se embalasse com ribombar dos trovões


----------



## *Marta* (7 Abr 2008 às 17:48)

Aqui na Guarda, as condições variam com uma rapidez impressionante... Em pouco mais de um minuto, passa-se de sol e céu com abertas para nuvens e mais nuvens, vento, chuva, granizo e trovoada.
Por falar em trovoada, só ouvi 3 trovões e um dos raios (que caiu aqui praticamente em cima) acho que fez estragos no computador fixo cá de casa... vamos lá ver o que dizem os técnicos!


----------



## BskyB (7 Abr 2008 às 17:52)

De manha estava assim na minha zona...


----------



## squidward (7 Abr 2008 às 18:04)

por aqui Chove (as vezes com alguma intensidade) e também algum vento.
Trovoadas é que nepia até agora


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 18:06)

boas voltei por aqui chove bem com 10ºc


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 18:09)

Aqui choveu com alguma intensidade durante não muito tempo, a norte daqui talvez tenha sido mais. Mas sem trovoada.





http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## dgstorm (7 Abr 2008 às 18:25)

Aqui nao se passa nada... choveu como um dia normal, o céu ta negro mas ela nao cai, vento... o que é isso ?... trovoada... o que é isso ??


----------



## fog (7 Abr 2008 às 18:25)

notícia TSF às 18h00:

a Lusoponte pede para carrinhas de caixa alta e motos não atravessarem as pontes 25 de Abril e Vasco da Gama devido ao vento intenso.


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2008 às 18:26)

Vince disse:


> Aqui choveu com alguma intensidade durante não muito tempo, a norte daqui talvez tenha sido mais. Mas sem trovoada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vou com 15,2mm e sem trovoada.
A chuva parou há pouco e o vento está agora mais fraco, vindo de OSO.


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Abr 2008 às 18:31)

Olá

Acabei de levar um valente banho. Ao sair do carro, uma valente carga de água encharcou-me todo. Neste momento pouco chove. O vento mantem-se moderado com rajadas.

Parece que a Andrea nos vai deixar hoje à noite. Preparem outros nomes, pois novas depressões se aproximam, segundo vários modelos.

Por agora em Lisboa:

Céu muito nublado com vento moderado a forte. Algumas gotas de chuva.

Pressão atm nos 997 hPa

Temperatura - cerca de 14º C


----------



## Crisogono (7 Abr 2008 às 18:33)

Boas!

Aqui no Paço do Lumiar choveu forte durante mais de 1h, acompanhado de vento forte com rajadas de WSW. Era quase chuva horizontal com um céu negro negro 

Fui à cobertura do edificio com o anemometro cá do trabalho em punho e registei algumas rajadas de 50 km/h  Tinha de fazer alguma força para estar quieto no mesmo sítio e algumas rajadas ainda me lavantaram os bicos dos pés do chão 

Agora parou de chover e acalmou um pouco o vento. Mas pelo aspecto de céu ainda vem ai mais água


----------



## dgstorm (7 Abr 2008 às 18:44)

O céu segue assim mas nada de chuva, as nuvens estao com uma velocidade impressionante apesar de nao estar muito vento !


----------



## psm (7 Abr 2008 às 18:47)

BskyB disse:


> De manha estava assim na minha zona...






Boa tarde. Mais uma vez este ano lisboa é sempre a dar.



Belas nuvens (base incus)que vi hoje em carcavelos nestas fotos devia ser a mesma linha de instabilidade


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 18:49)

Aqui em Mira-Sintra também vi esse tipo de nuvens (da janela da sala de aula) Boas fotos BskyB!!

Aqui choveu bem entre as 16:50 e as 17:30 (+-) e o total acumulado hoje ja vai em... *19,0mm*

O vento esteve forte com rajadas que ultrapassaram os 70 km/h e o wind chill chegou abaixo dos 3ºC

E tive a minima do dia ás 18:08 quando a temperatura desceu aos *11,4ºC*

Agora:

Temperatura nos 12,4ºC
Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 997 hPa
Vento nos 20,8 km/h e wind chill nos 6ºC


----------



## dgstorm (7 Abr 2008 às 18:54)

Finalmente... Tive agora um aguaceiro bem forte e o vento intensificou-se ! Tava a ver que nao era hoje !


----------



## Mago (7 Abr 2008 às 18:55)

Pressao nos 996hpa
chuva aguaceiros moderados
temperatura agora nos 11ºC


----------



## psm (7 Abr 2008 às 19:09)

aproxima-se um belo aguaceiro vindo de SW

chove com força passado 2 minutos ter escrito(aproxima-se.......)


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2008 às 19:10)

A minha estação já está online novamente.

Precipitação até agora 4,4mm


----------



## Brigantia (7 Abr 2008 às 19:13)

Boas, por Bragança a tarde trouxe alguma chuva, mas nada de extraordinário, até agora 7,4mm.
Neste momento 8,2ºC, 93%HR e 997hPA.

Vamos ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas mas parece que algo se dirige para aqui...




© www.meteoam.it


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 19:15)

Mas será que eu sou o unico a não ter registade nem 1 mm!!???


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2008 às 19:21)

Neste momento o centro da depressão que está a afectar Portugal Continental está a atingir o território do continente na região de Aveiro e vai continuar o seu percurso para Nordeste nas próximas horas.
As principais linhas de instabilidade localizam-se neste momento na região centro, estremadura e alentejo.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2008 às 19:29)

miguel disse:


> Mas será que eu sou o unico a não ter registade nem 1 mm!!???



Eu registei 13 mm até agora 

Rajada máxima de 81 km/h 

E estou com 12.8ºC e 9997hpa.

Realmente onde anda a chuva


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2008 às 19:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Neste momento o centro da depressão que está a afectar Portugal Continental está a atingir o território do continente na região de Aveiro e vai continuar o seu percurso para Nordeste nas próximas horas.
> As principais linhas de instabilidade localizam-se neste momento na região centro, estremadura e alentejo.


tou a sentir isso....


----------



## TiagoFCR (7 Abr 2008 às 19:33)

Por aveiro agora é tempo de acalmia... chuveu durante a manha e quase toda a tarde mas sem grande intensidade o vento também não se fez notar muito..


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2008 às 19:38)

qual e que esta agora a atingir portugal, e a vermelha....?

vamos ser atingidos pelas outras?


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 19:39)

Mais dois aguaceiros e mais 0,5mm

Neste momento 12,7ºC
Vento a 17,2 km/h
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 997 hPa

Total de hoje: 19,5mm

Há pouco:


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2008 às 19:40)

TiagoFCR disse:


> Por aveiro agora é tempo de acalmia... chuveu durante a manha e quase toda a tarde mas sem grande intensidade o vento também não se fez notar muito..



Correcto; deves estar no "olho" da depressão, pelo que não há grandes diferenças de pressão e o vento não se faz quase sentir. Mas será por pouco tempo, pois a depressão está em deslocamento para nordeste.


----------



## spor (7 Abr 2008 às 19:49)

*Re: Mau tempo: Previsões e Alertas (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)*

Aqui em Elvas teve um dia típico de Aguaceiros com alguma intensidade, mas nada de especial. Estava à espera de mais 

O Vento é que tem soprado com alguma intensidade.


----------



## psm (7 Abr 2008 às 19:58)

kikofra disse:


> qual e que esta agora a atingir portugal, e a vermelha....?
> 
> vamos ser atingidos pelas outras?






A de cor laranja nunca.pois é da zona de convergencia intertropical


----------



## rijo (7 Abr 2008 às 19:59)

Precipitação em Queluz até agora: 23.9mm


----------



## Brigantia (7 Abr 2008 às 19:59)

Volta  a chover em Bragança
8,2ºC


----------



## Agreste (7 Abr 2008 às 20:02)

Acho que é melhor corrigires Vince. A precipitação mais importante será do sistema montejunto-estrela para baixo...


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 20:07)

por aqui já chove a um bom par de horas... queria era outra granizada


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 20:14)

A temperatura chegou aos 12,6ºC mas começou a subir até aos 13,6ºC actuais

Já chove novamente... mais 0,5mm ate agora

Hoje: 20,0mm

EDIT: 20.16 - Hii... que chuvada... 20,0mm

20:18 - mais... 20,5mm

20:19 - 21mm e 13,3ºC


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 20:21)

Agreste disse:


> Acho que é melhor corrigires Vince. A precipitação mais importante será do sistema montejunto-estrela para baixo...



Eu apaguei mesmo logo a seguir pois qd estava a pôr o meteograma de setubal reparei nas coordenadas que tinha feito e vi que me tinha enganado no local. Mas de qualquer forma será o sul a ver menos chuva neste run, a não ser que aquilo que está previsto para o sudoeste de espanha se chegue mais para cá.


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Abr 2008 às 20:23)

Olá

Atendendo aos vários modelos e a este que eu escolhi, nesta sucessão de núcleos depressionários, o Andrea não vai ser o único e último.
Sugiro aos admnistradores, em especial o Rog que teve esta ideia, que seja atribuído pelo menos mais um nome, ao da última depressão que nos vai atingir, penso, nesta sucessão. O outro núcleo intermediário, poder-se-á considerar como integrado na Andrea? Talvez.
Isto é só uma sugestão, no caso de vir ter muita probabilidade este modelo.

Obrigado.


----------



## Gongas (7 Abr 2008 às 20:25)

Estive por Cantanhede a tarde, dia com muita chuva, algum vento, sem trovoadas, mas pelo que tenho visto nada de muito anormal. um dia normal de inverno, perdao, de primavera em abril.


----------



## Zoelae (7 Abr 2008 às 20:29)

Bem, esta tarde ia a andar na rua, na zona do Campo Grande (Lisboa) e estava a ver que era levado pelo vento, tive de me agarrar aos sinais de trânsito


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2008 às 20:29)

Por aqui vão caindo alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de muito intenso.
A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: 16,2mm.

Algumas imagens do fim da tarde:















Consequências do forte vento (by tlm):


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 20:30)

Aqui estão a chegar de WSW umas nuvens não muito grandes mas que deixam uma boa chuvada. A primeira foi há cerca de uma hora e agora outra.


----------



## storm (7 Abr 2008 às 20:31)

Tarde de chuva por aqui, mas das 17:00 até as 19:00 é que foi uma descarga fenomenal (acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento)

Agora não chove, não faz vento uma calmaria.


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Abr 2008 às 20:32)

São 20h30m na Parede, Cascais. Não chove e o céu está carregado de belas nuvens e o vento sopra fraco a moderado. Vamos ver como vai ser a noite.


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Abr 2008 às 20:41)

A previsão é esta !!! Se bater certo ...


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Abr 2008 às 20:41)

Boas!

*Dia marcado pelo vendaval, não se pode andar na rua*

Vamos lá então: Dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros moderados no inicio da tarde e de volta o sol. A temperatura esteve pelos 20ºC e agora está nos 18ºC. Durante todo o dia o vento não parou e soprou sempre com rajadas muito fortes à volta dos 90 - 100km/h
Agora ainda consigo ver umas nuvens ameaçadoras de desenvolvimento vertical a entrar de Sudoeste, creio que esta noite vamos ter muita Luz e Barulho

Quero + chuva e - vento

Fiquem


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 20:47)

Relâmpago disse:


> Atendendo aos vários modelos e a este que eu escolhi, nesta sucessão de núcleos depressionários, o Andrea não vai ser o único e último.
> Sugiro aos admnistradores, em especial o Rog que teve esta ideia, que seja atribuído pelo menos mais um nome, ao da última depressão que nos vai atingir, penso, nesta sucessão. O outro núcleo intermediário, poder-se-á considerar como integrado na Andrea? Talvez.
> Isto é só uma sugestão, no caso de vir ter muita probabilidade este modelo.
> 
> Obrigado.




Sim, tens razão, já falámos disso ontem e até pedimos opiniões. 
O que se passa é que a situação sinóptica é complexa com este vale depressionário que estende baixas pressões até aos Açores. Por cima temos um Jet poderoso a cavar mais um centro depressionário aqui e ali nos locais onde entende. A depressão original a que chamámos Andreia ainda está nos Açores contra as várias previsões que a davam a rumar até aqui. Mas essas alterações nos modelos tem sido uma constante dada a conjugação de factores bastante invulgar para estes lados. 

Os próprios modelos saltitam os "T"'s dum lado para o outro entre run's. Mesmo para os meteorologistas não deve ser fácil pois cada carta sinóptica que se consulte, cada cenário apresenta conforme o serviço meteorológico que a emite, quer sobre o número de depressões quer sobre localizações. Não foram apenas 2 ou 3 depressões até ao momento, já vamos na 4ª ou 5ª, ainda ontem o Jet estava a cavar mais uma a leste dos Açores (a Andreia estava a Oeste) que entretanto foi absorvida também, de manhã acho que havia outra situação dessas a oeste da madeira.

Olhando apenas para as mais importantes que de alguma forma afectaram açores, madeira ou continente, temos a original, que ainda se mantem nos Açores, temos esta de hoje agora no NW, e teremos então a maior, a de Quarta-feira, se entretanto não mudar novamente, ou seja, a de 4ª poderá ser outra vez a depressão original dos Açores, ainda ontem isso sucedeu no diagrama de fases do GFS, hoje já são 2 diferentes, daqui a bocado pode mudar novamente.

Seguindo uma metodologia rigorosa, sim, provavelmente hoje deveriamos ter dado o 2º nome à depressão que neste momento está no NW do país, e um terceiro nome à de Quarta-feira, isto se não mudar novamente para a depressão original.

Mas com esta confusão toda que não nos é habitual e depois de ouvir as opiniões ontem de quem se quis pronunciar, ficou mais ou menos a ideia de que era preferivel manter apenas um nome para toda esta situação. Mas podemos continuar a discutir o assunto.


----------



## storm (7 Abr 2008 às 20:49)

Bem por aqui ficou bastante negro, é cá uma senhora nuvem (espero que traga algo)


----------



## Brigantia (7 Abr 2008 às 20:51)

3,2mm na últina hora. 
10,6mm no total.


----------



## iceworld (7 Abr 2008 às 20:52)

Seguramente que inundações devem estar a começar pelo menos aqui nesta zona da cidade tal é a quantidade de água!!!  
Tem chovido bastante durante todo o dia e agora desde as 07h45min que tem estado continua mas há cerca de 15min que começou a cair com muita intensidade e assim se mantém.


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2008 às 20:53)

Por aqui continua a chuva agora puxada a vento uma noite invernal...
a ver se não voa a webcam


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2008 às 21:04)

Vince disse:


> Mas com esta confusão toda que não nos é habitual e depois de ouvir as opiniões ontem de quem se quis pronunciar, ficou mais ou menos a ideia de que era preferivel manter apenas um nome para toda esta situação. Mas podemos continuar a discutir o assunto.



Eu concordo que se mantenha o nome "Sistema ou Vale" depressionário Andrea. Isto, porque como já foi dito, está um autêntico caldeirão a marinar no Atlântico, e já ninguém sabe ao certo o que é o quê...

E se há um mês atrás chamariamos a este tópico "Especial(...) de 7 a 10 de Abril", agora e para melhor recordar, chamemos "(...)Andrea".

Três nomes distintos em 4 dias acho que é muito.
Mas pronto, é a minha opinião.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2008 às 21:04)

Vince disse:


> Sim, tens razão, já falámos disso ontem e até pedimos opiniões.
> O que se passa é que a situação sinóptica é complexa com este vale depressionário que estende baixas pressões até aos Açores. Por cima temos um Jet poderoso a cavar mais um centro depressionário aqui e ali nos locais onde entende. A depressão original a que chamámos Andreia ainda está nos Açores contra as várias previsões que a davam a rumar até aqui. Mas essas alterações nos modelos tem sido uma constante dada a conjugação de factores bastante invulgar para estes lados.
> 
> Mas com esta confusão toda que não nos é habitual e depois de ouvir as opiniões ontem de quem se quis pronunciar, ficou mais ou menos a ideia de que era preferivel manter apenas um nome para toda esta situação. Mas podemos continuar a discutir o assunto.



Cortei algumas partes para não ser tão longo como o texto do Vince.

A minha opinião é manter o nome de Andreia apesar de nascer depressões como nascem cogumelos, todas referem a um vasto sistema depressionário em que englobe a Andreia, e dado que hoje não houve problemas de maior e sem ocorrências de relevo, penso que dar nome a cada depressão que se desloque para Portugal pode perder alguma credibilidade porque dá-se nomes a depressões e não a fenómenos mais extremos, mas penso se por exemplo se amanhã ocorrer inundações, quedas de árvores, ou outro fenómeno extremo, penso que para 4ª feira daríamos o 2º nome da lista.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Abr 2008 às 21:08)

por aqui algumas nuvens e vento moderado

vai tar uma bela noite


----------



## StormFairy (7 Abr 2008 às 21:09)

Boas 

Por aqui chove razoavelmente,...
Corrijo, chove bem.... 
Corrijo, chove *bastante*


----------



## Brunomc (7 Abr 2008 às 21:13)

por aqui inda não...


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

*0,0mm* diz tudo..


----------



## StormFairy (7 Abr 2008 às 21:16)

Miguel estamos tão perto ( a algumas nuvens de distância) não caiu aí nadica de nada ??

Bom por aqui acalmou agora foi coisa passageira


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 21:21)

StormFairy disse:


> Miguel estamos tão perto ( a algumas nuvens de distância) não caiu aí nadica de nada ??
> 
> Bom por aqui acalmou agora foi coisa passageira



Cair caiu!!mas uns aguaceiros de 30 segundos e que não da para marcar nada no meu pluviometro...


----------



## Ledo (7 Abr 2008 às 21:22)

Por aqui só agora é qe começou a chover com intensidade e de forma continuada, mas o vento continua de fraca intensidade e de vez em qdo com uma rajada um pouco mais forte.

Neste momento 15,6ºC e 996hPa, a pressao desceu desde a meia noite 11hPa.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Abr 2008 às 21:43)

21h38 . Agora chove bem..

precipitação forte por aqui..


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 21:46)

Já não cai nada há algum tempo...

Tenho (hoje) 21,5mm acumulados...

Agora tenho 13,4ºC
Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 999 hPa (a subir)

Vento a 17 km/h


----------



## mauro miranda (7 Abr 2008 às 21:49)

o vento acalmou bastante a chuva é que teimava em cair, mas agora vejam todos bem, a juntar-se ao vento e a chuva, vem a TROVOADA, que irá fazer das suas amanha, ai isso sim


----------



## Minho (7 Abr 2008 às 21:49)

Em Melgaço recolhi apenas 6.3mm... 
A pressão essa está bem baixa nos 993hPa. A nível de vento nada de especial a assinalar. 
Temp actual 11.6ºC


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2008 às 21:50)

Brunomc disse:


> 21h38 . Agora chove bem..
> 
> precipitação forte por aqui..



Isto ta a deslocar-se pa nordoeste certo?


----------



## Brunomc (7 Abr 2008 às 21:56)

> Isto ta a deslocar-se pa nordoeste certo?



sim penso que seja de sudoeste pa nordoeste


----------



## mocha (7 Abr 2008 às 21:57)

quero trovoada


----------



## Brigantia (7 Abr 2008 às 21:59)

Parou a chuva, rendeu 4,2mm. Total do dia 11,6mm.


Aguardo pela próxima vaga...




© www.meteoam.it







A temperatura caiu para os 7,5ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2008 às 22:02)

mocha disse:


> quero trovoada



Também eu quero trovoada , aqui caiu um aguaceiro de 2 minutos mais 1 mm, cada pinga


----------



## rbsmr (7 Abr 2008 às 22:09)

Fim de tarde complicado em Lisboa com alguns aguaceiros bastante fortes.
Neste momento:

Lisboa (Telheiras)
Pressão 1000 hpa (ao fim da tarde 17:00+- - registava 997 hpa).
Temperatura actual: 14.2 ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Abr 2008 às 22:11)

boas

neste momento céu limpo  vento fraco  982.5hpa  bem baixa por sinal 

abraços


----------



## dgstorm (7 Abr 2008 às 22:14)

Nao veio de dia vem agora a noite  Chove e chove bem !


----------



## rufer (7 Abr 2008 às 22:15)

Boas. Por aqui já não chove há um bom bocado. A pressão está nos 1000 mb. O vento esse é que se faz sentir com mais intensidade,mas nada de extraordinário. O que nos espera para o resto da noite?


----------



## João Soares (7 Abr 2008 às 22:19)

Ja chove ha mais de 2horas, o que e bom sinal, as vezes com pouca intensidade e por vezes com muita intensidade, ja o vento as vezes algumas rajadas

Temp actual: *13,9ºC*


----------



## mauro miranda (7 Abr 2008 às 22:20)

esta noite os lisboetas esperam chuva vento e trovoadas esparsas


----------



## Brunomc (7 Abr 2008 às 22:26)

alguem sabe previsões pa esta noite aqui para a zona de Alto Alentejo ( Vendas Novas e Montemor-o-Novo ) ??


----------



## StormFairy (7 Abr 2008 às 22:40)

Brunomc disse:


> alguem sabe previsões pa esta noite aqui para a zona de Alto Alentejo ( Vendas Novas e Montemor-o-Novo ) ??



Experimenta aqui :
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?la=18&gid=2272212&pid=23


----------



## TiagoFCR (7 Abr 2008 às 22:43)

Brunomc disse:


> alguem sabe previsões pa esta noite aqui para a zona de Alto Alentejo ( Vendas Novas e Montemor-o-Novo ) ??



A noite aí para o sul não deverá trazer grande precipitaçao (pelo menos muito significativa).. parece que talvez com o nascer do dia cheguem umas boas descargas.. pelo menos a julgar pelo CLiM@ua


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2008 às 22:46)

E na Madeira a festa continua:




E penso que já dura desde o fim da tarde.

Por aqui segue o vento forte mas sem chuva.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Abr 2008 às 22:49)

> A noite aí para o sul não deverá trazer grande precipitaçao (pelo menos muito significativa).. parece que talvez com o nascer do dia cheguem umas boas descargas.. pelo menos a julgar pelo CLiM@ua



obrigado pela informação


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Abr 2008 às 22:49)

Há pouco caiu o primeiro aguaceiro desta noite que durou cerca de 10 min De um momento para outro começou a chover forte como quem na derramava!! De novo céu limpo outra vez com algumas nuvens a aproximar-se!


----------



## psm (7 Abr 2008 às 22:50)

Vince disse:


> Sim, tens razão, já falámos disso ontem e até pedimos opiniões.
> O que se passa é que a situação sinóptica é complexa com este vale depressionário que estende baixas pressões até aos Açores. Por cima temos um Jet poderoso a cavar mais um centro depressionário aqui e ali nos locais onde entende. A depressão original a que chamámos Andreia ainda está nos Açores contra as várias previsões que a davam a rumar até aqui. Mas essas alterações nos modelos tem sido uma constante dada a conjugação de factores bastante invulgar para estes lados.
> 
> Os próprios modelos saltitam os "T"'s dum lado para o outro entre run's. Mesmo para os meteorologistas não deve ser fácil pois cada carta sinóptica que se consulte, cada cenário apresenta conforme o serviço meteorológico que a emite, quer sobre o número de depressões quer sobre localizações. Não foram apenas 2 ou 3 depressões até ao momento, já vamos na 4ª ou 5ª, ainda ontem o Jet estava a cavar mais uma a leste dos Açores (a Andreia estava a Oeste) que entretanto foi absorvida também, de manhã acho que havia outra situação dessas a oeste da madeira.
> ...









Sim é verdade. Estive a ver as imagens de vapor de agua de satelite e a depressão original subdividiu-se em duas.  À uma enorme entrada de ar frio polar vindo do "estreito escocia,islandia"com trajecto NE,SE onde se vai confrontar a latitudes mais baixas e onde está o ar tropical humido, situação deveras interessante nesta altura do ano, se fosse em dezembro ou janeiro era prefeitamente normal,e é para recordar.

por agora céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## StormFairy (7 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

TiagoFCR disse:


> A noite aí para o sul não deverá trazer grande precipitaçao (pelo menos muito significativa).. parece que talvez com o nascer do dia cheguem umas boas descargas.. pelo menos a julgar pelo CLiM@ua



Questionei á bocado o Vince relativamente ás previsões do CLIM@UA
Citando :
"...No entanto é muito importante saber com que set de dados do GFS foi alimentado o WRF, porque nestas coisas, quanto mais recente for a informação melhor. Como os modelos da UA não ostentam essa informação que eu considero importante, eu tendo a não confiar nele pois não me informam de quando são os dados, quantas vezes são actualizados por dia, etc, ainda para mais num cenário como o actual. Em contrapartida confio mais na informação de algo que acabou agora mesmo de sair, como foi este run do GFS"

Estamos neste momento á beira da análise da Run das 18 que está neste momento a sair... 
Vamos aguardar


----------



## dgstorm (7 Abr 2008 às 22:58)

Aqui chove mas é chover  E uma ventania dos diabos ! Lindo...


----------



## Brunomc (7 Abr 2008 às 23:01)

por aqui tudo calmo..


----------



## dgstorm (7 Abr 2008 às 23:09)

E no fim de semana vamos ter neve... o freemeteo aponta pra isso... espero bem que sim (ja tenho planos )


----------



## Brigantia (7 Abr 2008 às 23:09)

Volta chover em Bragança.
7,8ºC


----------



## GFVB (7 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

Brunomc disse:


> por aqui tudo calmo..



Subscrevo!


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Abr 2008 às 23:12)

boas

aqui fica algumas fotos de hoje da equipa  PORTUGALWEATHER














abraços


----------



## TiagoFCR (7 Abr 2008 às 23:12)

StormFairy disse:


> Questionei á bocado o Vince relativamente ás previsões do CLIM@UA
> Citando :
> "...No entanto é muito importante saber com que set de dados do GFS foi alimentado o WRF, porque nestas coisas, quanto mais recente for a informação melhor. Como os modelos da UA não ostentam essa informação que eu considero importante, eu tendo a não confiar nele pois não me informam de quando são os dados, quantas vezes são actualizados por dia, etc, ainda para mais num cenário como o actual. Em contrapartida confio mais na informação de algo que acabou agora mesmo de sair, como foi este run do GFS"
> 
> ...



Bem eu, não propriamente por ser aluno da universidade, confio bastante neste modelo (ja não tanto num outro que também aqui é produzido). Ele e actualizado 4 vezes por dia, e porque ja tive nas mãos um manual descritivo do modelo posso-te dizer que ao que parece ele tem maior fiabiliade num periodo entre +6 e +24h. 
Penso que da para ter uma ideia bastante proxima da realidade, principalmente se vires o mapa e nao tanto os graficos das previsoes por cidade.


----------



## Rog (7 Abr 2008 às 23:17)

Situação às 19h de hoje:









Por aqui a chuva é moderada. Estive há poucas horas no Funchal e Machico, onde a chuva estava intensa. Algum vento.
Até ao momento 22,9mm


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 23:19)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> aqui fica algumas fotos de hoje da equipa  PORTUGALWEATHER
> 
> ...



Lindas fotos... Gostei especiamente da primeira

Aqui vou com 14,1ºC
Pressão a 999 hPa

Nada de chuva...


----------



## Bgc (7 Abr 2008 às 23:29)

Aí está a Andrea em força na Invicta!!!! 

Chove copiosamente agora e belas rajadas de vento!

Há pouco cairam vários vasos cheios de terra e plantas de varandas do meu prédio!


----------



## Turista (7 Abr 2008 às 23:29)

mocha disse:


> quero trovoada



eu também!!!  mas nada.... 

Segundo o modelo da CLIM@UA por estas bandas amanhã o inicio de manhã será chuvoso mas depois acalmará bastante...

Alguém costuma ver este modelo? O que acham dele? (nota: não tinha reparado que já falaram acima um pouco sobre este tema... sorry...)

A que não conhece http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/previsao/portugal/d02/temp.php


----------



## kikofra (7 Abr 2008 às 23:31)

comecou agora a chover.... Leiria


----------



## Turista (7 Abr 2008 às 23:34)

StormFairy disse:


> Estamos neste momento á beira da análise da Run das 18 que está neste momento a sair...
> Vamos aguardar



Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas essas faladas Runs podem ser consultadas onde?


----------



## dgstorm (7 Abr 2008 às 23:36)

Turista disse:


> Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas essas faladas Runs podem ser consultadas onde?



Aqui 
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=180&mode=0


----------



## Bgc (7 Abr 2008 às 23:40)

dgstorm, de facto o GFS põe neve para 6ª e partes do fim de semana para a zona norte. Temos que seguir isso


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 23:44)

TiagoFCR disse:


> Bem eu, não propriamente por ser aluno da universidade, confio bastante neste modelo (ja não tanto num outro que também aqui é produzido). Ele e actualizado 4 vezes por dia, e porque ja tive nas mãos um manual descritivo do modelo posso-te dizer que ao que parece ele tem maior fiabiliade num periodo entre +6 e +24h.
> Penso que da para ter uma ideia bastante proxima da realidade, principalmente se vires o mapa e nao tanto os graficos das previsoes por cidade.



Olá,
Eu gosto muito do projecto CliM@UA nas suas várias vertentes, tudo muito profissional e bem organizado, isto falando do que vemos de fora. Infelizmente muito melhor do que tem por exemplo o IM com o seu output do ALADIN que gostaria um dia ver melhorado na parte que é disponibilizada ao público, foi isso que eu próprio uma vez pedi ao IM, sem sucesso até hoje. Como já não acredito nessa melhoria do IM/ALADIN, só desejo que projectos como o WRF do CliM@UA se tornem cada vez melhores pois fornecem informação importante para todos. E sobre o modelo, também já tenho lido muita coisa positiva do WRF, que parece ser o modelo de mesoescala mais interessante actualmente e que se está a tornar cada vez mais popular por esse mundo fora.

Aquilo que eu disse, e penso que compreendeste, é que eu nos mapas não vem a indicação a que horas foram gerados e nas notas não percebi se por exemplo for gerado às 18 já tem os dados do GFS das 18. Penso que não será assim dado que tem que processar tudo, pelo que eu tendo a confiar por norma sempre nos dados mais recentes que tenho disponíveis quando se trata duma situação como a actual em que as coisas vão variando bastante de run para run. Esse "lag" é uma coisa que não é possível ultrapassar, todos os mesoescala tem essa limitação, mas talvez possas fazer chegar aos responsáveis a sugestão de pelo menos incluirem a data/hora das saídas nos mapas, pois se por exemplo alguém aqui no forum põe uma delas, sem essa informação da saída ninguém sabe quando foi gerada, e saber isso é muito importante.


----------



## Relâmpago (7 Abr 2008 às 23:46)

Rog disse:


> Situação às 19h de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olá Rog

Esta delimitação que fizeste do sistema depressionário Andrea é só referente a uma determinada fase, à inicial? Segundo estive a ver este sistema é bastante vasto, indo até à Europa central/norte.
Todavia, acho que cada núcleo neste vasto campo tem a sua própria história e particularidade e seria preferível individualizar, nem que fosse Andrea1, Andrea2, Andrea3, etc. No fundo, o que dá 'vida' a esta ampla zona, são, precisamente, a movimentação dos diferentes núcleos. É como eu já disse num post anterior, a minha opinião, que pode, inclusivamente, caracer de rigor científico. Vocês me dirão.


----------



## Turista (7 Abr 2008 às 23:49)

dgstorm disse:


> Aqui
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=180&mode=0



obrigado!


----------



## iceworld (7 Abr 2008 às 23:53)

Aqui tem chovido bastante sempre alternando com períodos sem precipitação.
O vento continua fraco e vi agora um relâmpago


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 23:55)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá Rog
> 
> Esta delimitação que fizeste do sistema depressionário Andrea é só referente a uma determinada fase, à inicial? Segundo estive a ver este sistema é bastante vasto, indo até à Europa central/norte.
> Todavia, acho que cada núcleo neste vasto campo tem a sua própria história e particularidade e seria preferível individualizar, nem que fosse Andrea1, Andrea2, Andrea3, etc. No fundo, o que dá 'vida' a esta ampla zona, são, precisamente, a movimentação dos diferentes núcleos. É como eu já disse num post anterior, a minha opinião, que pode, inclusivamente, caracer de rigor científico. Vocês me dirão.




Chegaste a ler a minha resposta e outros comentários ? Estão da página 31 à 33 acho eu. Lê e depois dá a tua opinião. Nestes dias torna-se dificil manter o fio da conversa tal o ritmo com que as páginas vão sendo criadas


----------



## João Soares (7 Abr 2008 às 23:56)

chuva e vento forte com *14,1ºC*


----------



## TiagoFCR (8 Abr 2008 às 00:00)

Vince disse:


> Olá,
> Eu gosto muito do projecto CliM@UA nas suas várias vertentes, tudo muito profissional e bem organizado, isto falando do que vemos de fora. Infelizmente muito melhor do que tem por exemplo o IM com o seu output do ALADIN que gostaria um dia ver melhorado na parte que é disponibilizada ao público, foi isso que eu próprio uma vez pedi ao IM, sem sucesso até hoje. Como já não acredito nessa melhoria do IM/ALADIN, só desejo que projectos como o WRF do CliM@UA se tornem cada vez melhores pois fornecem informação importante para todos. E sobre o modelo, também já tenho lido muita coisa positiva do WRF, que parece ser o modelo de mesoescala mais interessante actualmente e que se está a tornar cada vez mais popular por esse mundo fora.
> 
> Aquilo que eu disse, e penso que compreendeste, é que eu nos mapas não vem a indicação a que horas foram gerados e nas notas não percebi se por exemplo for gerado às 18 já tem os dados do GFS das 18. Penso que não será assim dado que tem que processar tudo, pelo que eu tendo a confiar por norma sempre nos dados mais recentes que tenho disponíveis quando se trata duma situação como a actual em que as coisas vão variando bastante de run para run. Esse "lag" é uma coisa que não é possível ultrapassar, todos os mesoescala tem essa limitação, mas talvez possas fazer chegar aos responsáveis a sugestão de pelo menos incluirem a data/hora das saídas nos mapas, pois se por exemplo alguém aqui no forum põe uma delas, sem essa informação da saída ninguém sabe quando foi gerada, e saber isso é muito importante.



Sim compreendo o que queres dizer e para ser franco também não o sei ao certo. Vou tentar quando for possível saber disso. Eu acredito que a actualização que temos no site as 00:00 por exemplo deverá vir com os dados dos GFS das 18 (penso que o modelo corre neste período) mas também não é algo que possa afirmar com certeza. Quanto a esse incremento de informação não se pode prometer nada lol mas quem sabe.


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 00:01)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá Rog
> 
> Esta delimitação que fizeste do sistema depressionário Andrea é só referente a uma determinada fase, à inicial? Segundo estive a ver este sistema é bastante vasto, indo até à Europa central/norte.
> Todavia, acho que cada núcleo neste vasto campo tem a sua própria história e particularidade e seria preferível individualizar, nem que fosse Andrea1, Andrea2, Andrea3, etc. No fundo, o que dá 'vida' a esta ampla zona, são, precisamente, a movimentação dos diferentes núcleos. É como eu já disse num post anterior, a minha opinião, que pode, inclusivamente, caracer de rigor científico. Vocês me dirão.



A ideia é essa. Cada depressão terá dentro deste sistema, um numero referente ao momento em que surgiu. 
Caso alguma destas dissipe, e outra surja entretanto, terá uma outra denominação (B4 neste caso). 
A ideia é manter estas denominações e seguindo cada depressão para que não se perca o desenvolvimento de cada. Inicialmente estávamos a tratar apenas de uma depressão, mas surgiram entretanto várias, daí ontem termos avançado com esta forma, para solucionar, a que nos pareceu razoável.


----------



## iceworld (8 Abr 2008 às 00:10)

Rog disse:


> A ideia é essa. Cada depressão terá dentro deste sistema, um numero referente ao momento em que surgiu.
> Caso alguma destas dissipe, e outra surja entretanto, terá uma outra denominação (B4 neste caso).
> A ideia é manter estas denominações e seguindo cada depressão para que não se perca o desenvolvimento de cada. Inicialmente estávamos a tratar apenas de uma depressão, mas surgiram entretanto várias, daí ontem termos avançado com esta forma, para solucionar, a que nos pareceu razoável.



Que tal a original ter a denominação A de Andrea   e as que se forem formando A1, A2...etc. Mas sempre começando pela 1ª letra do nome da depressão e depois ir numerando.
isto claro para futuras situações porque alterar esta só ia criar confusão. Convém definir pois já se fala na depressão que vem a seguir


----------



## boneli (8 Abr 2008 às 00:11)

Boa noite

Aqui em Braga, chove torrencialmente ha mais de uma hora sem parar...o rio ja esta no limite e começou agora a dar algumas rajadas de vento.


----------



## Turista (8 Abr 2008 às 00:11)

O IM baixou os alertas todos para *AMARELO*! (menos ilhas)


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 00:14)

Mais do mesmo.





A Madeira está em grande.

Não é trovoadas Rog?


----------



## Turista (8 Abr 2008 às 00:16)

AnDré disse:


> A Madeira está em grande.
> 
> Não é trovoadas Rog?



Fotos????


----------



## dgstorm (8 Abr 2008 às 00:21)

boneli disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Aqui em Braga, chove torrencialmente ha mais de uma hora sem parar...o rio ja esta no limite e começou agora a dar algumas rajadas de vento.



Por aqui igual ! Nao para mesmo de chover !


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 00:22)

AnDré disse:


> Mais do mesmo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Turista disse:


> Fotos????



Era bom... mas são apenas nimbustratus... os cumulonimbus vem mais para a noite... por agora... por agora nem uma trovoada nos arredores!


----------



## StormFairy (8 Abr 2008 às 00:27)

Fica oficialmente anunciado o meu divórcio  do freemeteo  fico irritada cada vez que lá vou.
Em cima do acontecimento quando tudo indica chuva para a manhã de amanhã o sr. freemeteo tira a chuva da manhã e põe á tarde... o IM põe trovoada para amanhã "ele" tira... 
Se eu voltar a mencionar o "dito" expulsem-me do forum


----------



## Turista (8 Abr 2008 às 00:29)

De acordo com o DEA do IM as trovoadas aqui no continente "centraram-se" no Alentejo...
Por aqui.... nada de nada...


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 00:31)

iceworld disse:


> Que tal a original ter a denominação A de Andrea   e as que se forem formando A1, A2...etc. Mas sempre começando pela 1ª letra do nome da depressão e depois ir numerando.
> isto claro para futuras situações porque alterar esta só ia criar confusão. Convém definir pois já se fala na depressão que vem a seguir



Sim, é uma boa ideia, algo a pensar para o próximo.. 
Escolhemos o "B" de "Baixa-pressão", e ainda pensamos no "D" de Depressão.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 00:40)

Bem, mais um acumular de precipitação na Madeira:
Funchal: 8,7mm
Areeiro: 15,9mm, que só nas ultimas 3h já deve ter acumulado perto de 60mm.

Voltam a ser os locais onde mais precipitação caíu na última hora.

O lugar mais ventoso é Fajão em Pampilhosa da Serra: 60,8km/h
A pressão mais baixa regista-se em Viana do Castelo: 992,8hPa.

Todos os dados referentes às estações do IM no periodo compreendido entre as 21h às 22h UTC.


----------



## TiagoFCR (8 Abr 2008 às 00:52)

Em Aveiro caiu agora um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de um trovão e o vento está a soprar forte!


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 00:58)

Por aqui, ja passou a frente quente, com chuva moderada. Tive neste dia um total de 25mm.
Para as proximas horas a passagem da frente fria trará possivelmente maior instabilidade com possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes, trovoadas e vento forte.
A localização das depressões às 21UTC.


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 02:01)

Turista disse:


> De acordo com o DEA do IM as trovoadas aqui no continente "centraram-se" no Alentejo...
> Por aqui.... nada de nada...




Ainda houve algumas pelo país fora. Eu cá tive direito a uma solitária descarga negativa só para não me poder queixar.






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 02:04)

Analise de satélite das 00h UTC


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Abr 2008 às 02:26)

Com a Madeira mais que regada,quase inundada e agora varrida pelos ventos,
com os Açores já há muito afectados eis que o sistema depressionário (Andrea)chegou ao Continente e para 1º dia, sobretudo a Norte ,em termos de precipitação, à guisa de balanço,não esteve mal:






(precipitação em mm do dia 07.04 em algumas estações do IM)


Quanto ao vento,sopra forte por aqui agora (o metar das 01 UTC de P.Rubras indica vento médio de 38 KM/h com rajadas de 65 kM/H ).
O da Corunha indica 00000KT ou seja ZERO NÓS, calmaria total...
Tão perto e tão longe ....
Que grandes movimentações se agitam por estas bandas!...
Tudo é volátil e efémero.
A surpresa ao virar da nuvem .
E até quinta-feira, com a forte alimentação de ar frio que continua a chegar de nordeste mais episódios relatar-se-ão neste Forum que agora pulula de efervescência...


----------



## Turista (8 Abr 2008 às 03:12)

Vince disse:


> Ainda houve algumas pelo país fora. Eu cá tive direito a uma solitária descarga negativa só para não me poder queixar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim... de facto no centro também houve alguma festa... 

Por hoje é tudo, as coisas por estes lados estão calmas, não chove e o vento está bem mais calmo... amanhã há mais...
Abraços a todos!


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Abr 2008 às 04:37)

O vento está fraco neste momento. Se as previsões se confirmarem, vamos ter águinha.


----------



## kikofra (8 Abr 2008 às 06:31)

Por aqui o sol esta a nascer com nuvens negras no horizonte...


----------



## grandeurso (8 Abr 2008 às 07:09)

Aqui na costa sul da madeira eu estou com medo, muito medo. Vivo cá há onze anos e nunca tinha passado por uma destas. Não tenho estação e se tivesse já estaria no Porto Santo a estas horas tal é a intensidade do vento. Não chove há umas boas horas mas o vento é fortíssimo, com rajadas ensurdecedoras . Acho que já tenho problemas aqui em casa, mas só com o raiar da primeiras horas é que vai dar para ver, espero eu....


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2008 às 08:07)

Bom dia...

Da noite pouco choveu... 1,5mm desde as 00:00´

Agora estãio 13,7ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 999 hPa

O vento praticamente não sopra... mantendo-se entre os 0 e os 1 km/h


Aproxima-se algo muito escuro de OSO


----------



## GFVB (8 Abr 2008 às 08:39)

Bom dia a todos,

noite com alguma chuva e algum vento (esporádicos na sua intensidade), mas nada de muito significativo. Vamos ver o que o resto do dia nos reserva.
Está na hora de ir passar a 25 de Abril!!!

Até logo!!!


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 08:39)

Bom dia,
Situação muito complicada na Madeira, como dizia acima o grandeurso.
A velocidade média no vento há poucas horas no Areeiro era de 85,7km/h.... imaginem as rajadas...
Chuva muito forte em toda a ilha, que chegou a Madeira a estar em Alerta VERMELHO das 3 às 5h da manhã... Agora expliquem-me como pode a maioria da população ter acesso a avisos lançados a estas horas Ontem à noite, verifiquei os avisos à meia noite, e a precipitação estava em alerta amarelo! 
Segundo vi nas notícias , registaram-se inundações no Funchal.
No Areeiro e possivelmente em outras localidades da Madeira, registaram-se valores superiores a 30mm por hora...
Por registei desde as 0h 55mm e continua a chover, nas ultimas 24h, 80mm.
No Funchal o total das ultimas 24h, chega aos 94mm.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 08:56)

Bom Dia pessoal!
É verdadeiramente impressionante a força do vento na Madeira.
De salientar ainda que no Pico do Arreiro se registaram mais 27mm entre as 5h e as 6h UTC.

Ficam algumas imagens das webcams:




Ribeira Brava




Santo da Serra - Impressão minha ou há árvores ali no chão?




Lido




Machico




Calheta




Funchal

*Açores:*
De referir que à mesma hora, a Horta nos Açores, estava com um vento médio de 84,2Km/h, e a Estação do Nordeste em São Miguel havia registado 23,2mm de precipitação.
Ponta Delgada estava com 990,6hPa.

*EDIT*
Das 6h às 7h UTC mais *38,2mm* para o Pico do Areeiro!


----------



## jpmartins (8 Abr 2008 às 09:22)

Por aqui a noite teve alguns aguaceiros fortes e com algumas rajadas de vento bem fortes. Quanto à trovoada passou toda ao lado.
Rajada max. (2h04min) 82.4 km/h 
Precipitação desde as 00h - 7.2 mm
Precipitação nas últimas 24h - 24.2 mm
A pressão subiu um pouco 998.4 hPa


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2008 às 09:26)

bom dia a todos, espero que hoje caia aqui qualquer coisa, ja começou a chover a cerca de 20 minutos, e  sigo com 16ºC


----------



## fog (8 Abr 2008 às 09:29)

Lisboa, 09h20:

começou a chover...


----------



## RMira (8 Abr 2008 às 09:31)

Bons dias,

Aqui em Vila Franca de Xira ainda não chove mas está escuro.

Noite calma em Setúbal.


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 09:44)

Localização das depressões do sistema depressionário «Andrea» às 7h da manhã de hoje. 






Por aqui continua a chover, até agora 63,1mm desde as 0h
998 hpa
15,4ºC


----------



## RMira (8 Abr 2008 às 09:49)

9h45 - Começou a chover em VFX.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 09:58)

Mais algumas imagens da Madeira










Não faço ideia onde é o "Lido", talvez o Rog nos saiba dizer se estas imagens são comuns ou não, mas parece-me que a água já chegou às casas ali junto ao mar.




Machico - A estrada é agora um lugar de escorrência.

Pelas imagens das webcams, nota-se que a chuva forte e o nevoeiro continuam presentes em praticamente toda a ilha.


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2008 às 10:02)

Bom dia!

Balanço da noite de ontem em Coimbra:

Durante o dia atingi uma pressão mínima de 996hPA, que foi subindo lentamente a partir do fim da tarde. E foi também com o fim da tarde que o caos começou entre as 20h15 e as 21 horas (sensivelmente) uma forta chuvada que foi a espaços muito intensa varreu a cidade. Estava de carro na altura e felizmente apenas verifiquei a existência de alguns lençois de água não significativos. Após a passagem desse aguaceiro prolongado passou a haver um regime de aguaceiros curtos, por vezes intensos mas sem a   imponência do grande aguaceiro verificado à hora do jantar ( e que o iceworld referiu em directo), o vento passou de moderado a forte e em algumas rajadas e embora não visse, conseguia ouvir algumas chapas e outros barulhos (contentores de lixo talvez) a cair. Por volta das 23 horas/23h30 ouviram-se duas discargas eléctricas separadas (somente). Durante a noite não notei nada de significativo (dormi que nem uma pedra), mas pela manhã não havia índicios de precipitação abundante (apenas o piso molhado em alguns locais).  A pressão subiu aos 1002 hPa e baixou esta manhã a 1001hPa... A tendência nas próximas horas será à partida de descida acentuada...

Céu pouco nublado a ficar cada vez mais carregado, vamos ver no que dá o dia!


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2008 às 10:16)

Aqui está a chover sim mas nada de espacil por agora...registei finalmente o meu primeiro mm (1mm) na ultima hora, miseria...vento fraco a rondar os 10km/h e temperatura a baixar neste momento a mínima com 14,8ºC...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Abr 2008 às 10:16)

Bom dia! Por aqui a depressão já actua com força. 

Ontem caíram 10 mm, valor que hoje será ultrapassado. Neste momento céu encoberto, chuva moderada, por vezes cai com força e o vento tem vindo a intensificar-se, suprando neste momento forte.

Neste momento estou com 12,2ºC e 87% Hr


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2008 às 10:16)

*2,1mm* até agora


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2008 às 10:20)

Caiu uma chuvita à 1 hora atrás 0,4 mm

O vento está calmo a soprar a uma média de 11 km/h

Oopps. Recomeçou a chover agora 0,6 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2008 às 10:33)

Está a chover bem no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo e a boa noitica é que aquela rica camada de nuvens caminha de sul para norte


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2008 às 10:39)

*Mau Tempo: Inudações e derrocadas marcaram noite de chuva e vento na Madeira

Funchal, 08 Abr (Lusa) - Algumas derrocadas, queda de árvores e inundações fizeram sair segunda-feira à noite e madrugada de hoje os bombeiros dos quartéis devido às más condições atmosféricas no arquipélago da Madeira, marcadas por fortes chuvas e vento.

Devido a estas condições atmosféricas, um avião da Air Berlin, proveniente de Dresden, divergiu para a ilha do Porto Santo, onde aguarda por melhores condições de tempo para chegar à ilha da Madeira.

Os primeiros voos da manhã (descolagens), segundo uma fonte aeroportuária, foram, no entanto, efectuados.

A cidade do Funchal foi a mais atingida pelo mau tempo, tendo os Bombeiros Voluntários Madeirenses acorrido a 18 inundações em estabelecimentos comerciais e residências, em particular na Zona do Almirante Reis, efectuando ainda a remoção de pedras e de terras, bem como o corte de árvores no Caminho dos Pretos e na Fundoa.

Santa Cruz e Santana foram outros concelhos onde os bombeiros foram igualmente chamados a intervir.

Na ronda a todas as corporações de bombeiros da Região efectuada pela Agência Lusa não há, porém, a registar casos de danos pessoais.

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros emitiu um aviso de mau tempo desaconselhando a circulação a pé ou em automóvel nas zonas altas da ilha da Madeira devido à chuva e fortes ventos com rajadas que poderão atingir os 120 quilómetros horários.

A Capitania do Porto do Funchal aconselha também o regresso das embarcações aos portos de abrigo devido à forte ondulação.

EC *


_In: rtp_


----------



## grandeurso (8 Abr 2008 às 10:56)

Por aqui o vento continua fortíssimo, com rajadas loucas, é o adjectivo que encontro para tal força.E não consigo ir ao sotão enquanto estiver este vento, mas temo o pior para o telhado e sotão
Pelo que vejo nas webcams da netmadeira, a costa norte está mais calma não Rog? 
Em relação ao André, o Lido é uma zona turística de piscinas e aquelas casa que referes, se não me engano não são casas de habitação mas pertencem ao complexo balnear.


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 11:09)

grandeurso disse:


> Por aqui o vento continua fortíssimo, com rajadas loucas, é o adjectivo que encontro para tal força.E não consigo ir ao sotão enquanto estiver este vento, mas temo o pior para o telhado e sotão
> Pelo que vejo nas webcams da netmadeira, a costa norte está mais calma não Rog?
> Em relação ao André, o Lido é uma zona turística de piscinas e aquelas casa que referes, se não me engano não são casas de habitação mas pertencem ao complexo balnear.



Por aqui na costa norte, o vento está também muito forte. A chuva é fraca e a ondulação pelo que vejo não é tão significativa como na região sul.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 11:16)

grandeurso disse:


> Por aqui o vento continua fortíssimo, com rajadas loucas, é o adjectivo que encontro para tal força.E não consigo ir ao sotão enquanto estiver este vento, mas temo o pior para o telhado e sotão
> Pelo que vejo nas webcams da netmadeira, a costa norte está mais calma não Rog?
> Em relação ao André, o Lido é uma zona turística de piscinas e aquelas casa que referes, se não me engano não são casas de habitação mas pertencem ao complexo balnear.



Obrigado

Bem, e palavras para quê:




Entre as 5h e as 9h UTC o Areeiro já acumulou *126,8mm*.

O Algarve também já acumula


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 11:21)

AnDré disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Bem, e palavras para quê:
> 
> ...



É impressionante este valor de precipitação em apenas 1h no Funchal .
Pelos critérios do IM seria situação para alerta vermelho..


----------



## iceworld (8 Abr 2008 às 11:24)

Por aqui tudo calmo. 
O sol tem conseguido romper várias vezes por entre um céu com muitas. 
Vento fraco.

Vitamos presumo que já conheças mas de qualquer modo é sempre um bom sítio para ser visitado por todos.

http://www1.interacesso.pt/~luisalmeida/home.htm


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 11:26)

Rog disse:


> É impressionante este valor de precipitação em apenas 1h no Funchal .
> Pelos critérios do IM seria situação para alerta vermelho..



Estou completamente de acordo.

A ultima actualização da webcam dá-nos conta de um mar completamente barrento ao largo do Funchal.




Poderá falar-se de risco de derrocadas na costa sul? O cenário parece-me bastante preocupante.


----------



## diogo (8 Abr 2008 às 11:27)

Oi! 
Aqui o meu copinho de precipitação tem cerca de 11 mm/m2 de precipitação, ontem à noite tinha 9 mm/m2.
Ontem passou uma célula que trouxe chuva, granizo e alguns trovões por volta das 12:15-12:30h.
Esta noite não passou de alguns aguaceiros fracos, com uma mínima de 10.9ºC.
O vento esse é fraco mas ontem esteve por vezes forte, talvez com rajadas nos 45 km/h.
Agora estão 14.7ºC , 89% HR , 998 hPa , céu encoberto mas não chove.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2008 às 11:29)

E aí vai ela por aí abaixo

Pressão:  997.9 hpa    
Tendência hora:  -1.8 hpa


----------



## grandeurso (8 Abr 2008 às 11:31)

Sempre as alterações climatéricas.....

Diário de Notícias da madeira:

A Madeira está a ser atingida por uma forte depressão que a Meteorologia vinha anunciando na passada semana para a Madeira e Canárias. Apesar dos avisos, os madeirenses, habituados ao bom tempo, têm dificuldade em lidar com as *chuvadas que se fazem sentir, fruto das alterações climatéricas que vêm atingindo o planeta. *

Enfim, de facto este tipo de acontecimento nunca aconteceu antes não é senhor "jornalista"?


----------



## Luis França (8 Abr 2008 às 11:32)

A praia artificial da Calheta, na encosta sul, arrisca-se a ficar sem areia (nota-se no lado direito só calhau...) pois o mar deve galgar os "espigões" quebra-mar. 







Toca a importar mais areia para colocar naquela "espécie de praia"...


O Porto Santo também está agitado.


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 11:34)

AnDré disse:


> Poderá falar-se de risco de derrocadas na costa sul? O cenário parece-me bastante preocupante.



O cenário é muito preocupante, o risco de derrocada é uma realidade a toda a Madeira, embora os locais mais críticos estejam na vertente norte. Mas como a região sul tem mais população, alguma derrocada insignificante para o norte, pode ser catastrófico para a zona do Funchal. Mas o risco de cheia, especialmente de algumas ribeiras que possam estar com entulho ou estraguladas nas margens, são um dos maiores perigos para o Funchal porque galgam as margens e inundam as ruas da cidade.


----------



## jpmartins (8 Abr 2008 às 11:35)

Por aqui a manha tem sido calma sem chuva, o vento tem soprado fraco a moderado.
A tarde promete mais, vamos ver se assim é.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Abr 2008 às 11:35)

O INM deu o alerta para precipitação forte no Sul e em especial no Algarve em que decretou o estado de Alerta Laranja,  contudo penso que esta mancha nublosa está a terminar ... 
Mas curiosamente o Alerta Laranja começa hoje ás 12h e vai até cerca das 03h de Quarta-Feira ....
Pelo que tinha visto ontem a chuva aqui no Algarve seria de manhã, e o meteorologista que apresentou o tempo hoje de manhã tb indicava mau tempo aqui no Sul de manhã e mais á tarde na região Centro ???


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2008 às 11:35)

iceworld disse:


> Por aqui tudo calmo.
> O sol tem conseguido romper várias vezes por entre um céu com muitas.
> Vento fraco.
> 
> ...



Por acaso não conhecia o site, mas a estação meteorológica essa já conhecia à muito do wunderground! 

Obrigadão!  

Agora caro iceworld resta-nos aguardar pela tarde, pelas imagens de Satélite Coimbra está enfiado numa faixa por onde a nebulosidade não quer entrar  , mas mais logo acredito que tenhamos mais acção!


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2008 às 11:39)

grandeurso disse:


> Sempre as alterações climatéricas.....
> 
> Diário de Notícias da madeira:
> 
> ...



Irrita um bocadinho não é! Antes de referir o aquecimento global como uma fatalidade e desculpa para tudo, investissem em prevenção e construção de infrastruturas de apoio à população, que nas ilhas, que eu saiba, sempre sofreu as agruras das intempéries ao longo dos tempos


----------



## iceworld (8 Abr 2008 às 11:40)

vitamos disse:


> Por acaso não conhecia o site, mas a estação meteorológica essa já conhecia à muito do wunderground!
> 
> Obrigadão!
> 
> Agora caro iceworld resta-nos aguardar pela tarde, pelas imagens de Satélite Coimbra está enfiado numa faixa por onde a nebulosidade não quer entrar  , mas mais logo acredito que tenhamos mais acção!



Sim esta manhã não vai dar em nada, mas estou confiante para uma tarde acção.  
Afinal duvido que a menina afilhada queira dar um desgosto ao padrinho!!


----------



## Luis França (8 Abr 2008 às 11:45)

Ui, no Algarve a praia de Porto de Mós, embora esteja maré-baixa, tem um aspecto medonho de SW. Logo à tarde, na maré alta, deverá estar muito pior.


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2008 às 11:45)

iceworld disse:


> Sim esta manhã não vai dar em nada, mas estou confiante para uma tarde acção.
> Afinal duvido que a menina afilhada queira dar um desgosto ao padrinho!!



Acredito que a tua afilhada vá ser mais afoita no auge da sua vida (ou seja lá para quinta)...

Mas quiçá hoje me surpreenda...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Abr 2008 às 11:47)

Alguém sabe porque é que o Algarve encontra-se em Alerta Laranja, devido á precipitação..
Se alguém quiser responder eu agradecia !!


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 11:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém sabe porque é que o Algarve encontra-se em Alerta Laranja, devido á precipitação..
> Se alguém quiser responder eu agradecia !!



Bem, das 8h às 9h UTC, segundo o IM caíram 16,6mm em Portimão.
Os periodos de chuva ou Aguaceiros fortes andam por aí.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2008 às 11:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém sabe porque é que o Algarve encontra-se em Alerta Laranja, devido á precipitação..
> Se alguém quiser responder eu agradecia !!




Ora..está em alerta laranja para precipitação porque...vai chover muito 

Se estivesses em Portimão talvez percebesses o porque dos alertas ou então espera pela tarde, noite...


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 11:54)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém sabe porque é que o Algarve encontra-se em Alerta Laranja, devido á precipitação..
> Se alguém quiser responder eu agradecia !!



Ja em alguns posts atrás, ou mesmo nos Previsões e alertas, tem alguns dados sobre a situação.
em concreto, a depressão B2, já falado por aqui do sistema depressionário Andrea, irá afectar o país. Previsão do GFS para as 12 de hoje:


----------



## LUPER (8 Abr 2008 às 11:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém sabe porque é que o Algarve encontra-se em Alerta Laranja, devido á precipitação..
> Se alguém quiser responder eu agradecia !!



Na zona de Portimão chove a potes, segundo relatos de familiares.

Aquilo na Madeira está muito perigoso, mas no Algarve tb vai meter muito respeito, a analisar o satelite.

Mas o que mais preocupa é que a chuva não nos vai dar treguas este mês, e já se sabe que a capacidade de retenção dos solos é limitada.


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 12:00)

Imagem e analise de satélite.


----------



## Redfish (8 Abr 2008 às 12:06)

Boas 
Aqui por Loulé chove deste da 06 da manhã sem parar...
O vento está bastante forte.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Abr 2008 às 12:08)

O GFS  na saída das 06 coloca o sotavento algarvio na rota das intensas precipitações que já estavam previstas para a Andaluzia Ocidental para a próxima madrugada:






E quanto à madrugada de quarta/quinta também não há sinais do enchimento do sistema depressionário (985 bem pertinho de Lisboa).






Impressionante a precipitação que tem caído na Madeira.
Quanto ao jornalismo de trazer por casa nem me merece sequer qualquer comentário


----------



## Aurélio (8 Abr 2008 às 12:13)

Redfish disse:


> Boas
> Aqui por Loulé chove deste da 06 da manhã sem parar...
> O vento está bastante forte.



Olá RedFish ... aqui por Faro chove desde as 07h, tendo sido o período mais critico desde as 9h ás 10h!!
O que reparei nas ultimas duas runs é que a fronteira entre o Algarve e a linha recta de chuvas torrenciais é cada vez mais ténue ... eu diria pra aí uns 50 km ... 
Vamos a ver o que isto vai dar ... 

Mas a chuva tem sido de forma geral moderada, tendo sido forte entre as 9h e as 10h, tinha logo que vir a conduzir ... é um perigo conduzir assim !!


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2008 às 12:17)

*4,2mm*,*998hpa* vai chuviscando...


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2008 às 12:18)

Boa tarde

Hoje contabilizo 3,5mm de precipitção
Durante a manha cairam alguns (poucos) aguaceiros fracos e rápidos que não foram contabilizados...

Agora estão 14,6ºC
Humidade a 89%
Vento a 1,0 km/h

Pressão a descer novamente... 997 hPa


----------



## Brunomc (8 Abr 2008 às 12:46)

Por Aqui :

9h - 12h30  ( Alguma chuva fraca )

nem sinal de trovoadas..


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Abr 2008 às 12:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Olá RedFish ... aqui por Faro chove desde as 07h, tendo sido o período mais critico desde as 9h ás 10h!!
> O que reparei nas ultimas duas runs é que a fronteira entre o Algarve e a linha recta de chuvas torrenciais é cada vez mais ténue ... eu diria pra aí uns 50 km ...
> Vamos a ver o que isto vai dar ...
> 
> Mas a chuva tem sido de forma geral moderada, tendo sido forte entre as 9h e as 10h, tinha logo que vir a conduzir ... é um perigo conduzir assim !!



Pois a essa hora foi um autêntico dilúvio, o trânsito caótico à entrada de Faro quase uma hora para entrar em Faro vindo de Olhão e vim pelo atalho, não pela 125 , chuva moderada por vezes forte, o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, levo já 24 mm hoje mais a chuva que vem a caminho, amanhã de manhã pode ser um grande calvário para entrar em Faro, porque o meu atalho não dá quando chove, passa pelo rio seco


----------



## squidward (8 Abr 2008 às 12:50)

por aqui Chuva fraca

Alguém sabe se vêm alguma trovoada hoje ou nos próximos dias??


----------



## Aurélio (8 Abr 2008 às 12:51)

Alguém sabe se existe possibilidade de trovoadas através de outra fontes que não o IM (esse já sei eu que dá), mesmo aqui no Algarve nem sinal delas !!


----------



## storm (8 Abr 2008 às 12:51)

Boas,
Por aqui a noite foi calma, nem um pingo, esta manha também foi calma, caiu uns pingos durante 1/2 minutos mas tudo em regime fraco 

Pode ser que com a tarde nos traga algumas chuvas fortes e trovoada

Neste momento está a chover quase moderado, o vento está fraco acompanhado de algumas rajadas.


> O que reparei nas ultimas duas runs é que a fronteira entre o Algarve e a linha recta de chuvas torrenciais é cada vez mais ténue ... eu diria pra aí uns 50 km ...
> Vamos a ver o que isto vai dar ...



Será que não vai passar mesmo por cima do Algarve? É que já reduziram para 50 km, mais um bocado passa mesmo


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 12:54)

Por aqui madrugada e manhã também muito calma. O GFS hoje falhou, era suposto passarem por aqui entre as 10/12 horas algumas nuvens convectivas embebidas na massa nebulosa que deixariam o grosso da precipitação para estes lados durante a manhã, mas tal não sucedeu.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Abr 2008 às 12:55)

storm disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Será que não vai passar mesmo por cima do Algarve? É que já reduziram para 50 km, mais um bocado passa mesmo



Não faço ideia se é 50 km, só sei que a linha é muito ténue .... daí o Alerta do INM !!


----------



## profgeo (8 Abr 2008 às 12:56)

ola Bom dia pessoal! sou novo por aqui! quero em primeiro ugar , felicitar por este forum! 5stars vejo-o todos os dias e digo que as vezes confio mais aqui, do que, em sites mais experientes..

vou ser sincero sou estagiario (e tou a leccionar) aulas em Geografia, e às vezes enconto cada mapa aqui que nao entendo muito bem mas claro , até é, muito complicado para explicar aos putos

mas com o tempo espero aprender... poderei colocar poucas mensagens aqui, pois sou mais de visualizar os vossos comentarios que escrever.

mas passando a assuntos sérios, sou Maderense..... e fiquei um pouco preocupado com o que se passou por lá. falei com uma amiga minha à pouco e ela disse que aquilo esta mau, apesar de nao estar a chover agora no Funchal! houve muitos estagos, escolas estao fechadas, centros comercias, arvores derrubadas..... FAZ LEMBRAR O TEMPORAL DE OUTUBRO DE 1993 que acnteceu p lá. as ribeiras (porque na Madeira, não ha rios) estao completamente cheias, a via rapida esta quase intrasitavel.

" Região registou hoje quase o triplo da média diária de precipitação dos últimos 30 anos  
Dados do Instituto de meteorologia referem-se à média diária no mês de Abril  
Data: 08-04-2008  

A média diária registada nos meses de Abril ronda os 40 litros por metro quadrado. A forte chuva que assolou a Região segunda para terça-feira atingiu os 111 litros por metro quadrado. Só entre as 9 e as 10 horas de hoje os dados do Instituto de Meteorologia apontam 41 litros. A meteorologista Luisa Melo disse à TSFque este valor é idêntico à média registada nos meses de Abril das últimas três décadas. " até à vacas encurraldas na Ribeira. VAmos a ver se a situaçao melhora, mas pelo que ja li no DN da Madeira, em que podem consultar, ou o Jornal da Madeira (online), as condiçoes vão se manter durante as proximas 24 horas.
SERA que pudera haver alguma melhoria?

desculpem la o grande texto!!! sempre que puder escrevo aqui....

Boas Noticias e continuem com o BOM TRBALHO que VERIFICO aqui.


P.S. EM RIO DE MOURO --------»»»»»» CHUVA FRACA e vento moderado. 

espero que esta chuva, se distribua uniformemente pelo territorio!!!


----------



## *Marta* (8 Abr 2008 às 12:58)

Aqui na Guarda tem estado tudo muito calmo...
Durante a noite penso não ter chovido (pelo menos até às 4.10 da manhã não choveu) e hoje de manhã o chão estava seco. Praticamente não há vento (os arbustos mal mexem) e até temos sol...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Abr 2008 às 13:02)

Bom ... acho que vou apanhar uma molha .... tenho fome


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2008 às 13:09)

*Marta* disse:


> Aqui na Guarda tem estado tudo muito calmo...
> Durante a noite penso não ter chovido (pelo menos até às 4.10 da manhã não choveu) e hoje de manhã o chão estava seco. Praticamente não há vento (os arbustos mal mexem) e até temos sol...



O que quer dizer que se está assim aí no primeiro andar, os vizinhos mais de cima não devem estar com este cenário :

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2739809


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 13:17)

Trovoadas olhando para o satélite parecem pouco prováveis nestas horas.Quem sabe mais logo.

Já agora, as células de ontem:

*Aqua 07/04/08 14:35 UTC*





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl2_143.A2008098133500-2008098134000.500m.jpg


----------



## Silvia (8 Abr 2008 às 13:22)

Olá
Em Portimão ainda não parou de chover. Perto das 10h estiveram algumas estradas cortadas.


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 13:29)

Rog disse:


> AnDré disse:
> 
> 
> > Obrigado
> ...



O Ogimet indicava sobre ontem 65mm e 45mm em 24h em duas estações do Funchal, juntando o que caiu no dia anteror e agora hoje, realmente é preocupante.


1 	Funchal / S. Catarina (Portugal) 	65.0 mm
2 	Funchal (Portugal) 	46.0 mm

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsyne...&ano=2008&mes=04&day=08&hora=00&Send=send#R24






profgeo disse:


> SERA que pudera haver alguma melhoria?



O pior parece já ter passado, mas como já deve estar tudo mais do que saturado, toda a que cair mesmo sendo pouco já vem em excesso. Agora a partir daqui também vai piorar o vento e a ondulação.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Abr 2008 às 13:36)

Por aqui, pela Lagoa e restantes terras da ilha de São Miguel, muito vento e chuva. Apenas de salientar o aparecimento do sol. Coisa que por aqui nunca falta nem que seja de fugida

Neste momento 13,5ºC e 89% Hr


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 13:39)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Por aqui, pela Lagoa e restantes terras da ilha de São Miguel, muito vento e chuva. Apenas de salientar o aparecimento do sol. Coisa que por aqui nunca falta nem que seja de fugida
> 
> Neste momento 13,5ºC e 89% Hr



Para o final da tarde estão previstos pelo GFS para aí ventos bastante intensos. Esperamos todos aqui que não seja nada de especial e que corra tudo sem problemas. Se há terra em Portugal que lida bem com o vento são os Açores.


----------



## Hawk (8 Abr 2008 às 13:39)

De facto a situação na Madeira é preocupante mas felizmente até ao momento não há danos pessoais a registar. 

O vento constante a 66 Km/h com rajadas de 85 km/h registadas no Aeroporto da Madeira esta manhã, juntamente com a falta de visbilidade fizeram com que dos 18 voos previstos chegarem até esta hora ao Funchal, apenas 3 aterraram...e foi na última hora e meia.

A bóia do Funchal registou também a pouco habitual, na nossa zona, onda máxima de 7,6 metros


----------



## Redfish (8 Abr 2008 às 13:41)

Aqui pelo Algarve e principalmente a zona da Serra de Caldeirão a chuva não para  e em quantidade consideravel


----------



## profgeo (8 Abr 2008 às 13:49)

Obrigado Vince! tenho andando a acompanhar a situaçao pela ilha, e parece que na Costa norte , até o sol ja brilha. pelo contrario, o céu na costa sul, está negro e o mar bastante alteroso. Hà informaçao de danos ao nivel das infra-estruturas nos complexos balneares do Funchal e a Protecçao Civil está atenta as marinas situadas no Sudoeste da ilha. falei à pouco com familiares e o vento está bem forte


http://www.dnoticias.pt/Default.aspx?file_id=dn01010137080408&id_user=

aqui esta um link, da situaçao que se regista na Costa Oeste na madeira


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 13:50)

*Mau tempo na Madeira*

Circulação interrompida em São Roque do Faial: Queda de pedras dificulta o trânsito - Um autocarro foi esta manhã impedido de passar em São Roque do Faial quando fazia a ligação entre Santana e o Funchal. Na zona da Fajã do Cedro Gordo, entre as Cruzinhas e o Cabouco, a queda de pedras, que acontece ali com bastante frequência, obrigou a interromper a viagem. O autocarro terá recuado algumas dezenas de metros para fazer o circuito alternativo o que terá implicado regressar ao Faial. A Ribeira da Metade, que separa aquelas duas freguesias apresenta-se com um caudal como há muitos anos não acontece, de acordo com testemunhos de residentes.

Mau tempo encerra estradas: Inundações e risco de derrocada - O director do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil informa que foi decidido encerrar várias estradas da Madeira devido ao mau tempo. Inundadas e com risco de derrocadas, Carlos Neri avisa que há estradas intransitáveis um pouco por toda a Ilha, com particular incidência no concelho do Funchal. Não há conhecimento de vítimas humanas. As solicitações aos bombeiros e Protecção Civil são imensas com o mau tempo a prolongar-se até amanhã. 

Região registou hoje quase o triplo da média diária de precipitação dos últimos 30 anos: Dados do Instituto de meteorologia referem-se à média diária no mês de Abril - A média diária registada nos meses de Abril ronda os 40 litros por metro quadrado. A forte chuva que assolou a Região segunda para terça-feira atingiu os 111 litros por metro quadrado. Só entre as 9 e as 10 horas de hoje os dados do Instituto de Meteorologia apontam 41 litros. A meteorologista Luísa Melo disse à TSF que este valor é idêntico à média registada nos meses de Abril das últimas três décadas. 

Previsões apontam para iguais condições durante as próximas 24 horas - O mau tempo vai continuar na Madeira, pelo menos nas próximas 24 horas. Segundo o Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal, a chuva, ondulação forte e principalmente o vento vai continuar a se fazer sentir até à tarde de amanhã e principalmente na costa Sul da ilha. Só nessa altura possivelmente se fará sentir uma melhoria em termos da precipitação.

DNotícias


----------



## profgeo (8 Abr 2008 às 13:54)

ANDRE e resto do pessoal, aqui está um video do temporal, na área do LIDO (complexo balnear)... foram situaçoes destas , que se verificaram e verificam naquela área!|!!! pois é alguem referiu a Praia da Calheta!!! pelo andar da carruagem , a areia ainda vai desaparecer toda SERÁ o FIM?!?!


----------



## dgstorm (8 Abr 2008 às 13:54)

POr aqui choveu muito durante a noite e manha mas agora o Sol ja espreita !
Está muito mais vento que ontem e a temperatura esta mais alta, sigo com 21,1ºC !


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2008 às 13:58)

Chove neste momento com alguma intensidade em Coimbra, o que acabou por me surpreender um pouco, porque embora veja nebulosidade no satélite, esta é uma das zonas em que ela até estava pouco intensa 

Bem... que caia então


----------



## LUPER (8 Abr 2008 às 13:58)

Gerofil disse:


> *Mau tempo na Madeira*
> 
> Circulação interrompida em São Roque do Faial: Queda de pedras dificulta o trânsito - Um autocarro foi esta manhã impedido de passar em São Roque do Faial quando fazia a ligação entre Santana e o Funchal. Na zona da Fajã do Cedro Gordo, entre as Cruzinhas e o Cabouco, a queda de pedras, que acontece ali com bastante frequência, obrigou a interromper a viagem. O autocarro terá recuado algumas dezenas de metros para fazer o circuito alternativo o que terá implicado regressar ao Faial. A Ribeira da Metade, que separa aquelas duas freguesias apresenta-se com um caudal como há muitos anos não acontece, de acordo com testemunhos de residentes.
> 
> ...



Mas qual triplo da média diária? Estes jornalista cada vez estão pior. Choveu o triplo da média mensal, ou não será isso?


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 14:03)

*Mau tempo - Rua da Carreira, no Funchal* 

[VIDEO]http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/080408/dn0301010701.wmv[/VIDEO]
CopyRight@DNotícias


----------



## Hawk (8 Abr 2008 às 14:07)

*Profgeo*, praticamente todos os invernos acontece isso na zona do Lido. Quanto à Praia da Calheta também já aconteceu diversas vezes ficar sem areia nesta altura do ano. Normalmente vão buscar areia num barco até Marrocos e voltam a depositar.


----------



## Luis França (8 Abr 2008 às 14:11)

Tomara que essa areia não contenha habitantes indesejados como aconteceu há uns tempos ...


----------



## *Marta* (8 Abr 2008 às 14:12)

O IM retirou os alertas de trovoada para amanhã e 5.ª feira...
Por aqui já chuvisca e há mais vento, mas nada de significativo!


----------



## profgeo (8 Abr 2008 às 14:14)

é verdade!!!! mas em virtude da pergunta do ANdre decidi colocar esse video
como esta o tempo por ai? Melhorou!!! daqui a pouco o tópico será alterado para Depressao afecta mais a ilha da Madeira

bem parece que por aqui !penso que o alerta amarelo, relativamente à chuva, nao está a concretizar-se


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 14:18)

profgeo disse:


> Obrigado Vince! tenho andando a acompanhar a situaçao pela ilha, e parece que na Costa norte , até o sol ja brilha. pelo contrario, o céu na costa sul, está negro e o mar bastante alteroso. Hà informaçao de danos ao nivel das infra-estruturas nos complexos balneares do Funchal e a Protecçao Civil está atenta as marinas situadas no Sudoeste da ilha. falei à pouco com familiares e o vento está bem forte
> 
> 
> http://www.dnoticias.pt/Default.aspx?file_id=dn01010137080408&id_user=
> ...



Bem vindo ao forum

O sol foi de pouca dura.. neste momento alguma chuva, mas essencialmente vento muito forte no norte da Madeira.


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 14:22)

vitamos disse:


> Chove neste momento com alguma intensidade em Coimbra, o que acabou por me surpreender um pouco, porque embora veja nebulosidade no satélite, esta é uma das zonas em que ela até estava pouco intensa



Se reparares melhor já vão aparecendo um tipo de nuvens mais interessantes do que esta nebulosidade desinteressante que anda para aqui:
http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2008 às 14:26)

por aqui nao chove, mas o vento voltou, sigo com 18ºC 
queria tanto uma trovoada


----------



## StormFairy (8 Abr 2008 às 14:30)

Boa Tarde 
Tenho estado a acompanhar a situação na Madeira pareceu-me que a RTP foi quem fez uma abordagem mais "séria" e cuidada da situação.

Por aqui  pois... chovisca, depois vem uma ou outra rajadita de vento, choveu continuamente duma forma muito "soft"... nada de especial a assinalar.
 nem uma  ...


----------



## jpmartins (8 Abr 2008 às 14:35)

Por aqui recomeçou a chuva embora ainda fraca,. Já não chovia desde as 8h.
A pressão está novamente em queda.


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Abr 2008 às 14:36)

Tirando a Madeira onde parece que é a sério, por aqui nada de especial: umas chuvadas de vez em quando, pouco vento, trovoada nem vê-la. Pode-se dizer que a "Montanha pariu um rato", ou seja a Andreia não estava grávida ou ainda podemos ter surpresas?
 Aqui por Caxias nem frio nem vento nem chuva...


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 14:36)

Aqui fica as notícias das 14h da Rtp-Madeira. 

[VIDEO]mms://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/RTPMadeiraWin/nrtpm2/nrtpm2_20080408.wmv[/VIDEO]

http://ww1.rtp.pt/multimedia/index.php?vid=1


----------



## Hawk (8 Abr 2008 às 14:40)

Luis França disse:


> Tomara que essa areia não contenha habitantes indesejados como aconteceu há uns tempos ...



Na realidade, esse foi um rumor que nunca se verificou. A praia até foi um sucesso!



profgeo disse:


> é verdade!!!! mas em virtude da pergunta do ANdre decidi colocar esse video
> como esta o tempo por ai? Melhorou!!! daqui a pouco o tópico será alterado para Depressao afecta mais a ilha da Madeira
> 
> bem parece que por aqui !penso que o alerta amarelo, relativamente à chuva, nao está a concretizar-se



Infelizmente também não me encontro na Madeira  Tudo o que sei é através das notícias, webcams e relatos da família.


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2008 às 14:43)

e ja começa a chover novamente


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2008 às 14:44)

Vince disse:


> Se reparares melhor já vão aparecendo um tipo de nuvens mais interessantes do que esta nebulosidade desinteressante que anda para aqui:
> http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp



Sim reparei agora, obrigado! Nebulosidade mais baixa associada a actividade convectiva suponho  ...

Talvez a tarde tenha um padrão diferente!


----------



## profgeo (8 Abr 2008 às 14:58)

bem la vou em p aula!!! bons seguimentos 


Rio de Mouro---------»»»»» vento moderado, ceu nublado...... CHUVA nem vê-la


----------



## hurricane (8 Abr 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Mau tempo: Previsões e Alertas (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)*

Ya! aqui tambem previam muita chuva e trovoada mas ate agora nada!!! 
E ontem tb nada de especial!! mas sera que aqui nunca vem chuva em condições, vem sempre tudo para os outros lados!!!


----------



## iceworld (8 Abr 2008 às 15:18)

Já chove desde as 13h00 continuamente embora fraco pois levamos cerca de 3mm no penico a pressão está nos 993hpa com tendência de descida!! 
vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 15:32)

Por aqui o vento acalmou, mas mantem-se a chuva fraca...
vou já nos 78,5mm
17ºC
87%HR
1000hpa


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2008 às 15:33)

Já chove novamente por cá.

Mais uns mm que veem de Sul.

E se derem um saltinho ao meu site e clicarem na publicidade, a gerência agradece


----------



## grandeurso (8 Abr 2008 às 15:34)

Neste momento encontro-me no Funchal. Após um período de relativa acalmia, voltou o vento e a chuva com  grande
 força.


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2008 às 15:37)

HotSpot disse:


> Já chove novamente por cá.
> 
> Mais uns mm que veem de Sul.
> 
> E se derem um saltinho ao meu site e clicarem na publicidade, a gerência agradece



qto e k a gerência paga?


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2008 às 15:40)

mocha disse:


> qto e k a gerência paga?



A gerência paga em dados em tempo real


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2008 às 15:42)

Aqui chove moderado desde a hora de almoço sem parar! já vou com 11,6mm o vento sopra forte com rajadas na casa dos 50km/h max: 54,1 km/h
15,8ºC pressão a cair e agora é de *996hpa*


----------



## Aurélio (8 Abr 2008 às 15:47)

Será impressão minha ou o tempo está a limpar em termos pluviométricos .... pelo menos é o que mostra a imagem de satélite das 14h !!!
E aqui no Sul do Algarve em especial cada vez parece estar a limpar mais ... 
a menos que se formem células potentes mesmo aqui a sul do Algarve ... não vejo acontecer nada pelo menos durante a tarde, nem aqui nem na Andaluzia


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 15:50)

profgeo disse:


> ANDRE e resto do pessoal, aqui está um video do temporal, na área do LIDO (complexo balnear)... foram situaçoes destas , que se verificaram e verificam naquela área!|!!! pois é alguem referiu a Praia da Calheta!!! pelo andar da carruagem , a areia ainda vai desaparecer toda SERÁ o FIM?!?!



olá *profgeo*!
Desde já bem-vindo ao fórum e obrigado pelo video com imagens do Lido. Já deu para ver que é uma zona de forte ondulação.

Bem, por tudo o que li e vi, parece mesmo que a Madeira foi até agora, o alvo preferido da nossa Andrea.

Deixo mais algumas imagens de há minutos:




Lido




Ponta do Sol - Imagem de há 2horas atrás. 




Praia da Calheta




Faial




Funchal, outra vez debaixo de água.


E por cá, adivinhem quem chegou?
O vento. Já assobia!
E vou com uns miseros 6.6mm de precipitação acumulada desde as 0h.

*EDIT:*

O mar entre a Horta e o Pico também está bonito, está.


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 15:50)

Localização das duas depressões do sistema depressionário «Andrea» às 14h


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Abr 2008 às 15:54)

´Boas tardes:
-Os metares do Funchal e de P.Delgada das 15,30 voltam a indicar chuva forte.
No funchal rajadas de 80 km/h de SW com a pressão nos 997 hPa e em P.Delgada rajadas de NE de 90 km/h com a pressão nos 989 hPa.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2008 às 16:12)

Chuva forte agora e vento com rajadas fortes


----------



## RMira (8 Abr 2008 às 16:21)

miguel disse:


> Chuva forte agora e vento com rajadas fortes



 É sempre o mesmo, quando não estou em casa é que está assim o tempo


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2008 às 16:27)

mirones disse:


> É sempre o mesmo, quando não estou em casa é que está assim o tempo



Granda temporal...vento com rajadas na casa dos 60km/h..máx:58km/h a minutos e chuva moderada a forte constante uma tarde de inverno rigoroso aqui...


----------



## StormFairy (8 Abr 2008 às 16:30)

Subscrevo as palavras do meu vizinho Miguel, alguma animação aqui pelo vale dos Anjos  andam todos a perder as penas das asinhas


----------



## Turista (8 Abr 2008 às 16:32)

Olá a todos.
Por aqui a madrugada foi calma e a manhã idem...
De tarde tem havido alguns aguaceiros esporádicos e o céu está muito nublado mas com nuvens pouco carregadas. Diria que por aqui é um dia normal de Inverno... mas estamos na Primavera, certo?!


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 16:32)

miguel disse:


> Granda temporal...vento com rajadas na casa dos 60km/h..máx:58km/h a minutos e chuva moderada a forte constante uma tarde de inverno rigoroso aqui...



Aqui a chuva também cai. Vem quase na horizontal, trazida pelo vento forte a muito forte.
Não tarda nada e lá vão os caixotes de lixo e o ecoponto, parar ao meio da estrada, como foram ontem.


----------



## RMira (8 Abr 2008 às 16:38)

Que inveja! 

Aqui em Vila Franca para já está a chover moderado há 40 minutos mas o vento sopra moderado. Começa a ver-se contudo as árvores abanar.


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2008 às 16:39)

Coimbra: Céu muito nublado, sem vento e sem chuva... tarde "fraquinha" 

Por hoje fecho o estaminé! Um bom fim de tarde e uma noite à medida dos vossos desejos


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2008 às 16:46)

E continua a arvore a minha frente dobra toda já caiu um vazo de uma varanda que só por sorte não acertou em alguém  vou ouvindo sirenes...


----------



## RMira (8 Abr 2008 às 16:48)

miguel disse:


> E continua a arvore a minha frente dobra toda já caiu um vazo de uma varanda que só por sorte não acertou em alguém  vou ouvindo sirenes...



O Túnel do quebedo já deve estar afogado não Miguel?


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2008 às 16:51)

mirones disse:


> O Túnel do quebedo já deve estar afogado não Miguel?



Penso que não!!ainda não é para tanto mas pequenas inundações provocadas por entupimentos sim é certo a esta altura...e talvez arvores caidas.


----------



## RMira (8 Abr 2008 às 16:54)

miguel disse:


> Penso que não!!ainda não é para tanto mas pequenas inundações provocadas por entupimentos sim é certo a esta altura...e talvez arvores caidas.



Ontem à noite quando passei em frente ao Parque do Bonfim estava o lixo todo no chão que tinha voado dos caixotes e dei para comigo a pensar, olha que lindo trabalho! Para entupir as sargetas não há melhor. Quando sai de Setúbal de manhã estavam a limpar tudo outra vez mas com esse vento duvido que não tenham voado/tombado bastante lixo novamente.


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2008 às 16:56)

por aqui tb chove bem, e tambem muito vento, da pra ver a dança das arvores


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2008 às 16:58)

mirones disse:


> Ontem à noite quando passei em frente ao Parque do Bonfim estava o lixo todo no chão que tinha voado dos caixotes e dei para comigo a pensar, olha que lindo trabalho! Para entupir as sargetas não há melhor. Quando sai de Setúbal de manhã estavam a limpar tudo outra vez mas com esse vento duvido que não tenham voado/tombado bastante lixo novamente.



Tem muito é aquelas sementes das arvores que com a agua forma uma pasta...tem muito disso pelas ruas... continua a chover bem até parece nevoeiro batida a vento forte.


----------



## RMira (8 Abr 2008 às 16:59)

Elah, primeiro trovão em Vila Franca. 

Vento muito forte! Chuva moderada.


----------



## Turista (8 Abr 2008 às 17:02)

mirones disse:


> Elah, primeiro trovão em Vila Franca.
> 
> .



SORTUDO!!!! Aqui nada de


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2008 às 17:03)

Turista disse:


> SORTUDO!!!! Aqui nada de



ahahah ia escrever isso agora


----------



## kikofra (8 Abr 2008 às 17:04)

arranjei umas fotos dos açores:


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2008 às 17:07)

kikofra disse:


> arranjei umas fotos dos açores:





De que ilha são kikofra?


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2008 às 17:11)

Olá!

Bem... que fotos impressionantes kikofra!...

Aqui a chuva está a dar-lhe bem! Já chove seguido há cerca de 2 horas
Chuva e nevoeiro!

Neste momento tenho 14,7ºC
O vento nem sopra assim com grande intensidade... mas tem vindo a aumentar...9,7 km/h
Pressão em descida... *995 hPa*

Trovoada? Nada...

Precipitação hoje: 12,5mm


----------



## kikofra (8 Abr 2008 às 17:14)

HotSpot disse:


> De que ilha são kikofra?



não faço ideia....


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 17:15)

Mais uma vez, o Funchal em destaque:














O mar, voltou a pintar-se de castanho.

E a estação do Areeiro está há horas quinada! Deve-se ter afogado!

Mais uma foto da Madeira:






Reparem no caudal daquela ribeira.


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 17:19)

A Davis da EB 2,3 de Monchique já vai com 64.8mm hoje:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2008 às 17:24)

Continua a chuva, o vento é mais fraco...já lá vão 4 horas de chuva moderada por vezes forte.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2008 às 17:29)

Destaque especial para a pressão a *994 hPa*

Precipitação hoje: *14,5mm*

Temperatura nos 14,9ºC
Humidade a 95%

O nevoeiro intensifica-se


----------



## GFVB (8 Abr 2008 às 17:30)

Por aqui vento forte com rajadas, e chuva bastant intensa!!!


----------



## rijo (8 Abr 2008 às 17:33)

*Humidade aumentou para 81% e instalou-se o nevoeiro... 

Significa que já não vai chover?
*

afinal chove com nevoeiro....


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2008 às 17:44)

até ao momento registei *35,8mm* e a chuva continua!o vento abrandou...15,2ºC,100%HR, 17,6 km/h...máx:58 km/h


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2008 às 17:45)

E já me esquecia, pressão de *995hpa*


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 17:45)

Boas, Por aqui alguma chuva, e o vento regressou em força.
15,9ºC
73%HR
1000hpa
85,3mm desde as 0h


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Abr 2008 às 18:03)

Aqui estão as previsões...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 18:10)

Segundo o WeatherOnline, a precipitação acumulada desde o início do mês até às 12h00 de hoje é a seguinte:

Funchal/Madeira (49 m) - 172,0 mm
Funchal (56 m) - 164,3 mm
Santa Maria (100 m) - 92,2 mm
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) - 87,0 mm
Horta (62 m) - 65,0 mm
Viseu (644 m) - 60,0 mm
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) - 59,6 mm
Porto Santo (82 m) - 46,8 mm
Vila Real (562 m) - 42,0 mm
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) - 35,1 mm
Flores (29 m) - 34,6 mm
Coimbra (179 m) - 30,0 mm
Faro (8 m) - 29,6 mm
Sintra/Granja (130 m) - 29,4 mm
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) - 29,0 mm
Lisbon (105 m) - 25,1 mm
Ovar/Maceda (22 m) - 23,5 mm
Braganca (692 m) - 23,0 mm
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) - 22,0 mm
Sagres (26 m) - 21,1 mm
Castelo Branco (384 m) - 19,0 mm
Montijo (11 m) - 16,0 mm
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) - 15,8 mm
Portalegre (590 m) - 14,9 mm
Evora (246 m) - 6,6 mm

Hoje também choveu com muita intensidade nos Açores.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 18:32)

RDP/Açores (Som): Aviso de agravamento do estado do tempo para os Grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores

A rajada máxima de vento registada nos Açores até ao meio-dia de hoje ocorreu na ilha do Faial às 06h15 e atingiu os 133 Km/h (Informação do Jornal da Tarde da RTP Açores).

RTP/Madeira (Som e imagem): Jornal da Tarde com informações sobre o mau tempo de hoje na Madeira


----------



## dunio9 (8 Abr 2008 às 18:48)

Situação actual aqui em Angra do heroísmo:
Céu muito nublado, com períodos de chuva
Vento forte a muito forte a  70 km/h  com rajadas superiores.
Temp: 12ºc


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2008 às 18:53)

E a chuva continua!

Aqui a temperatura está a subir... tenho 15,5ºC
Humidade a 96%

Pressão que há uns minutos se encontrava nos *993 hPa*

O vento aumento mantendo acima dos 15 km/h; Actualmente 18 km/h

Precipitação hoje: 16,5mm


----------



## Redfish (8 Abr 2008 às 18:59)

Continua a chover
Já lá vão 13 horas sem parar aqui por Salir - Loulé 

O nevoeiro esse instalou-se.....

Malta isto por aqui tá brutalllllllllllll....


----------



## mauro miranda (8 Abr 2008 às 19:05)

ola amigos, desde a hora do almoço que a chuva de fraca a moderada intensidade tem marcado presença, o vento de manha estava fraco, mas a tarde ficou forte e a minha estação registou uma rajada máxima de 64km/h às 16 e 34, a trovoada essa ta de ferias


a isto e que eu chamo bom tempo


----------



## mauro miranda (8 Abr 2008 às 19:08)

confirma se o ditado abril aguas mil

agora em maio será o mes das trovoadas, espero que as tenhamos em boa dose, um mpouco por todo o pais


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2008 às 19:10)

8,8 mm e o vento agora está mais forte. Registada à meia-hora a rajada do dia 64km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Abr 2008 às 19:17)

Bom, por aqui mínima de 13.1 ºC e Máxima de 16.4ºC, precipitação acumulada 32 mm desde das 00 horas, vento moderado a forte e nada de trovoada. Na minha opinião acho que o modelo Hirlam do INM espanha tem estado melhor do que o GFS dado esta tarde tem chovido mas com muito menos intensidade do que previa o GFS até agora o Hirlam tem acertado o dia de hoje. Se concretizar penso que o ponto crítico será entre as 00 e as 06 horas desta noite.


----------



## Crisogono (8 Abr 2008 às 19:17)

Boas!

Impressionantes imagens da Madeira e Açores!!!! 

Aqui pelo Paço do Lumiar tem chovido bem durante praticamente todo o dia, com algumas pausas, mas em geral com menor intensidade que ontem. O vento é que se intensificou significativamente nas últimas horas! Está forte com violentas rajadas de SSW que anda tudo pelos ares! e lá se foram muitas das folhas novas dos plátanos 

Trovoada é que nada durante todo o dia...

Cumprimentos e parabéns a toda a malta do forum por este excelente seguimento!


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Abr 2008 às 19:18)

Boas!

Não pára de chover por aqui desde as 7:30, hora que saí de casa. A temperatura durante o dia quase não sofreu grandes mudanças, está agora 18ºC e o vento sopra com força, embora as rajadas não sejam tão intensas como ontem!

Fiquem


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Abr 2008 às 19:18)

Nos ultimos metares que nos chegam dos Açores todas as ilhas do grupos Central e Oriental já  indicam vento sustentado da ordem dos 70/75 KM/H e rajadas já superiores aos 100 Km/h.O  de P.Delgada ,por exemplo,indica rajada de 110 km/h.
A Andrea cavou mais a ocidente do que há 2 dias era expectável....


----------



## Brunomc (8 Abr 2008 às 19:31)

por aqui muito vento..

de vez enquando vem umas rajadas e tal..

mas nao xegam aos 90km h..


----------



## profgeo (8 Abr 2008 às 19:58)

olas boas! pois é Andre, é a ribeira do Faial. todas as ribeiras da madeira estao em situaçao identica.a imagem que mando, podem ver ao fundo...uma ganda onda pois é, sao as vagas a "bater" na Marina do Lugar de Baixo!... é impressionante esses valores, na estaçao do Funchal!!!! 22l/m2


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2008 às 19:59)

Olá

Aqui por Lisboa faz-se sentir um tempo britânico típico. Muito vento, alguma chuva e o tempo muito sombrio. A pressão tem vindo a cair. Situa-se em torno dos 995 hPa. Parece que estou em Inglaterra, só que está um pouquinho mais quente. Pena que a chuva se vá já na quinta feira. Faz muita falta. Segundo alguns modelos, poderá estar de volta já na segunda feira com uma nova família de depressões. Deus queira.


----------



## profgeo (8 Abr 2008 às 20:00)

parece que a imagem nao aparece, sera que coloquei mal???!!


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2008 às 20:05)

Quanto a trovoada, aqui por Lisboa, o IM falhou.
E faz bastante falta, pois é a partir das descargas eléctricas atmosféricas que se sintetizam os nitritos e nitratos de amónio, importantes fertilizantes dos terrenos.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2008 às 20:09)

Relâmpago disse:


> Quanto a trovoada, aqui por Lisboa, o IM falhou.



O dia ainda não acabou 

Por aqui passou-se mais um dia de Verão que até agora rendeu 13mm.

Neste momento não chove estou com 16.1ºC e a pressão está nos 995hpa 

O vento está calmo mantendo-se a rajada máxima nos 69 km/h.


----------



## rijo (8 Abr 2008 às 20:10)

Relâmpago disse:


> Quanto a trovoada, aqui por Lisboa, o IM falhou.
> E faz bastante falta, pois é a partir das descargas eléctricas atmosféricas que se sintetizam os nitritos e nitratos de amónio, importantes fertilizantes dos terrenos.



estou a fazer figas


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Abr 2008 às 20:16)

boas

bem o dia começou cedo por volta das 8h, aqui em Almoinha por volta dessa hora começou a chover fraco, só parando por volta das 12.30h voltado de novo a chover por volta das 15h. O vento esteve moderado todo o dia, trovoadas nem velas   de salientar a pressão local aqui em Almoinha que chegou aos 977.2hpa.


neste momento vento fraco a moderado, sem chuva, 978hpa 

abraços


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2008 às 20:16)

tive a calibrar minha bela estação do LIDL no domingo, hoje ta a marcar 993hpa, será possivel???


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2008 às 20:16)

A estação de S. Brás de Alportel vai já hoje com *71,8 mm*

http://algarveliving.com.sapo.pt/Current_Vantage_Pro_Plus.html


----------



## Stinger (8 Abr 2008 às 20:17)

Por aqui vento 0 e choveu durante a tarde nada de mais


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2008 às 20:19)

mocha disse:


> tive a calibrar minha bela estação do LIDL no domingo, hoje ta a marcar 993hpa, será possivel???



Devia estar a dar 995 a 996 neste momento


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Abr 2008 às 20:23)

Pessoal do forum! Isto agora por aqui está em grande! Grandes rajadas de vento, o telhado até assobia. E chuva para dar e vender

Céu encoberto. A máxima hoje não chegou aos 15ºC, ficou-se pelos 14,8ºC. Neste momento estou com a minima do dia 11,9ºC e 86% Hr.


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Abr 2008 às 20:34)

boas

realmente os Açores é sempre um bom sitio para um meteolouco viver   mas também tem os seus perigos

tudo calmo de momento aqui em Almoinha - Sesimbra 

abraços


----------



## storm (8 Abr 2008 às 20:42)

Por aqui a tarde foi de chuva, das 17:00 até as 19:00 foi chuva moderada/forte com algum vento a mistura .

Tem estado a faltar muitas vezes a luz, será que elas andam por ai


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2008 às 20:48)

até a estação ta louca , por aqui o tempo muito ventoso, neste momento não chove, tambem ja ameaçou faltar a luz, será que ela anda aí???


----------



## iceworld (8 Abr 2008 às 20:49)

Por aqui choveu nas 2 ultimas horas. 
Agora parou mas nuvens vindas de So a grande velocidade anunciam novas chuvas!!
Esperar para ver...
Segundo o Underground de S. Silvestre:
Pressão a 990hpa
Penico hoje com 9mm
15.8º de temperatura
90% de humidade
vento a 5km/h 
Base das nuvens a 291mt


----------



## Brigantia (8 Abr 2008 às 20:49)

Boas, chove desde o fim da tarde em Bragança.
Até ao momento o sistema depressionário Adrea já rendeu 33,7 mm. 
8,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2008 às 20:50)

Se querem saber se a trovoada anda por perto liguem o rádio e ponham na frequência AM se ouvirem estalos súbitos é porque ela anda por perto


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Abr 2008 às 20:51)

Por aqui até ao momento a rajada mais forte foi de 92 km/h na cidade de Ponta Delgada, aqui pela Lagoa deve ter sido por volta disso. A média do vento é de cerca de 50 km/h


----------



## Brunomc (8 Abr 2008 às 20:57)

> Se querem saber se a trovoada anda por perto liguem o rádio e ponham na frequência AM se ouvirem estalos súbitos é porque ela anda por perto



boa maneira para ver se elas andam ai..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Abr 2008 às 21:01)

V.R.S.A.

Ponto da situação:

Chuveu praticamente todo dia de froma regular e persistente, onde causou pequenas inundações nas ruas tipicas de acontecer, mar agitadado com uns sets de 2,5m mas continua a piorar e vento nada de extradordinario...so agora á noite é que começou a soprar mais...
Trovoada nada, embora agora tenha alguns sinais dela(na TV e Luz)


Foi um dia Londrino  por aki!!
Espero pelo melhor que deve começar esta noite...em grande


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Abr 2008 às 21:03)

Brunomc disse:


> boa maneira para ver se elas andam ai..



Tambem uso essa tecnica  e quando á descarga perto de nos o radio emite um som que parece uma mota!!!


----------



## Brunomc (8 Abr 2008 às 21:07)

> Tambem uso essa tecnica  e quando á descarga perto de nos o radio emite um som que parece uma mota!!!



fixe..não sabia mesmo essa maneira 

por aqui inda nao faltou a luz nem deu sinal..

ela vem da central de Setubal..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Abr 2008 às 21:13)

Brunomc disse:


> fixe..não sabia mesmo essa maneira
> 
> por aqui inda nao faltou a luz nem deu sinal..
> 
> ela vem da central de Setubal..



Pode-se dizer que é um aparelho fiavel...tao fiavel que ate detecta quando a vizinha acende a luz da casa de banho...

Neste momento vento a intensificar-se!! O ceu esta medonho!!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se querem saber se a trovoada anda por perto liguem o rádio e ponham na frequência AM se ouvirem estalos súbitos é porque ela anda por perto



Olha... já aprendi mais uma coisa hoje

Agora é estação e Rádio!

Tenho 15,3ºC, humidade a 95%, pressão a 995 hPa e vento a rondar os 20 km/h


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 21:18)

A chuva e o vento não dão descanso às regiões do Sul; neste momento chove com intensidade e o vento é moderado, com rajadas.




copyright © 2008 IM


----------



## Fil (8 Abr 2008 às 21:21)

Boas! Temperatura actual de 8,0ºC, 90% hr e 997 hPa, o céu está com nuvens baixas e chove de maneira fraca com vento fraco de NE. O acumulado de hoje até ao momento foi de 17,3 mm e ontem foi de 11,4 mm, mais ou menos o que o GFS previa para cá. A máxima foi de 14,4ºC e a mínima de 7,2ºC.


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 21:24)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Pessoal do forum! Isto agora por aqui está em grande! Grandes rajadas de vento, o telhado até assobia. E chuva para dar e vender
> 
> Céu encoberto. A máxima hoje não chegou aos 15ºC, ficou-se pelos 14,8ºC. Neste momento estou com a minima do dia 11,9ºC e 86% Hr.





Segundo o GFS o pico seria entre as 18z e as 00z








A última METAR de Ponda Delgada de há 20m atrás regista vento de 66 km/h e rajadas de 92 km/h


----------



## Brunomc (8 Abr 2008 às 21:25)

Quer dizer que ontem a noite ainda houve umas trovoadas por ai..

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## Brunomc (8 Abr 2008 às 21:28)

> Pode-se dizer que é um aparelho fiavel...tao fiavel que ate detecta quando a vizinha acende a luz da casa de banho...



 bem fiavel..


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2008 às 21:29)

A chuva mais forte no sul (Madeira incluída), deve-se à passagem de um sistema frontal:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html

(ver T+12 e T+24)

A propósito, fez trovoada no Algarve ou na Madeira?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Abr 2008 às 21:31)

Relâmpago disse:


> A chuva mais forte no sul (Madeira incluída), deve-se à passagem de um sistema frontal:
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html
> 
> ...



Em Vila Real de Santo Antonio é nulo nesse assunto... Nem ve-las...


----------



## apassosviana (8 Abr 2008 às 21:31)

Relâmpago disse:


> A chuva mais forte no sul (Madeira incluída), deve-se à passagem de um sistema frontal:
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html
> 
> ...



O IM mostra descargas a sul da costa algarvia


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2008 às 21:35)

Já reparam a chuva respeita a fronteira


----------



## Brunomc (8 Abr 2008 às 21:35)

> O IM mostra descargas a sul da costa algarvia




e verdade...mas isso foi ontem a noite

hoje ainda não houve nada pois não??


----------



## Minho (8 Abr 2008 às 21:36)

Aqui por Braga desde a tarde até agora houve três breves interrupções de luz.

Em Melgaço apenas registei 7mm. A pressão tornou a atingir novo mínimo, neste momento apenas 992hPa. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 21:36)

Em Estremoz continua a chover com grande intensidade, acompanhada com rajadas de vento; penso que seja a passagem de um sistema frontal tal como aparece para as regiões do Sul nas cartas sinópticas. A depressão essa estará algures a noroeste da Península Ibérica.


----------



## Fil (8 Abr 2008 às 21:38)

Chove bem agora, a ver se as barragens fica bem cheias para o verão. Temperatura de 7,9ºC. Trovoadas por aqui, ninguém as ouviu...


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2008 às 21:47)

Bem, parece que, até aqui, temos um sistema depressionário um pouco 'chocho', com abundância de núvens estratiformes. Cumulonimbus nem vê-los, melhor ouvi-los Ainda tinha esperança com o tal sistema frontal, mas...

Estamos debaixo de um sistema depressionário de génese tipicamente polar.


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 21:49)

Relâmpago disse:


> A chuva mais forte no sul (Madeira incluída), deve-se à passagem de um sistema frontal:
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html
> (ver T+12 e T+24)
> A propósito, fez trovoada no Algarve ou na Madeira?



Penso que na Madeira não foi  isso. Uma coisa que os espanhois do TiempoSevero falavam é que a atmosfera está muito saturada de água em quase toda a vertical que explica também a nebulosidade e até uma especie de nevoeiro que tivemos durante o dia, daí os receios que tinham no sul de Espanha nos alertas, e em que falavam também dos locais onde a orografia poderia agravar e muito as quantidades de precipitação. Com este vapor de água todo na atmosfera e um fluxo de SWNE permanente sobre a ilha como se viu nas imagens de satélite desde há quase 2 ou mais dias penso que isso é provocou muita precipitação orográfica. O facto de não ter havido convecção foi tambem prejudicial, pois a precipitação convectiva retira água à atmosfera. Agora porque é que não houve trovoadas e células, ao menos no sul de espanha, não faço ideia.


----------



## João Soares (8 Abr 2008 às 21:49)

Hoje de manha ainda houve umas abertas, mas apartir da tarde ta sempre a chover

O vento tambem se fez sentir, mas nao e muito forte...
Sigo com 13,1ºC, chuva e vento

PS: Essa cena do radio, ate e altamente na frequencia AM, so apanho ruido, sera sinal de trovoada?


----------



## Minho (8 Abr 2008 às 21:50)

A METAR de Ponta Delgada das 20:30 aponta uma rajada de 104km/h

LPPD 082030Z 03038G*56KT* 4000 SHRA FEW012 SCT016 FEW020CB BKN200 12/07 Q0991


----------



## TiagoFCR (8 Abr 2008 às 21:52)

*Re: Mau tempo: Previsões e Alertas (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Que continue a festa de Verão  AA voltas em Outubro.



Pobre anticiclone! ta completamente cercado!!! 
Rende-te!!


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 21:55)

Por aqui o vento está forte, e a chuva ainda vai caindo, mesmo que fraca.
Os valores de precipitação são no mínimo impressionantes na Madeira.
Eu por aqui desde as 0h conto com 95,3mm..
O Funchal desde as 18h de ontem até às 18h de hoje chegou aos 169mm (o valor mais alto desde que há registos no Funchal, para o mês de Abril) (já agora o valor médio de todo o Mês de Abril é de 39mm)
E o Areeiro... *343mm* em igual período que o Funchal


----------



## Brunomc (8 Abr 2008 às 22:01)

Alguem tem previsões pa esta noite??


----------



## Luis França (8 Abr 2008 às 22:04)

Relâmpago disse:


> Estamos debaixo de um sistema depressionário de génese tipicamente polar.



Exacto! Estes sistemas são típicos de latitudes de 50ºN ou superiores, tipo Escócia. Porque será que estão na nossa latitude? Até parece que algo "descaiu" do pólo para cá ...  será que saiu dos eixos?


----------



## TiagoFCR (8 Abr 2008 às 22:05)

Boas.. por Aveiro e depois de uma noite tempestuosa u dia limitou-se a uns aguaceiros moderados.  Trovoada não se viu por ca lol


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2008 às 22:06)

Bem... Brutal esse valor no Areeiro! Deve ser só agua a descer la de cima e... mais a agua de cá de baixo...

Aqui 15,1ºC
Humidade a 95%
Pressão a 996 hPa

NOTA: Estamos no 8º dia do mês e já la vamos com 1576 mensagens...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Abr 2008 às 22:14)

Boas, por aqui, o tempo piorou chuva moderada a forte, vento forte levo 38 mm, isto já a ficar igual ao que o Hirlam previu


----------



## iceworld (8 Abr 2008 às 22:21)

> Os valores de precipitação são no mínimo impressionantes na Madeira.
> Eu por aqui desde as 0h conto com 95,3mm..
> O Funchal desde as 18h de ontem até às 18h de hoje chegou aos 169mm (o valor mais alto desde que há registos no Funchal, para o mês de Abril) (já agora o valor médio de todo o Mês de Abril é de 39mm)
> E o Areeiro... *343mm* em igual período que o Funchal



Estes valores são impressionantes!! 
O facto de não ter havido grandes ocorrências com elevados danos leva-me a pensar que estarão ai mais bem preparados do que a grande maioria das cidades  que não se situam nas ilhas. Bom para vós  mau para nós


----------



## apassosviana (8 Abr 2008 às 22:24)

Brunomc disse:


> e verdade...mas isso foi ontem a noite
> 
> hoje ainda não houve nada pois não??



Pois é, aquela coisa do IM não devia estar mais o menos actualizada?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Abr 2008 às 22:26)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui um aguaceiro forte caiu mas ja passou, mas o vento esta a intensificar-se...

O som do mar é enorme...


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2008 às 22:30)

Vince disse:


> Penso que na Madeira não foi  isso. Uma coisa que os espanhois do TiempoSevero falavam é que a atmosfera está muito saturada de água em quase toda a vertical que explica também a nebulosidade e até uma especie de nevoeiro que tivemos durante o dia, daí os receios que tinham no sul de Espanha nos alertas, e em que falavam também dos locais onde a orografia poderia agravar e muito as quantidades de precipitação. Com este vapor de água todo na atmosfera e um fluxo de SWNE permanente sobre a ilha como se viu nas imagens de satélite desde há quase 2 ou mais dias penso que isso é provocou muita precipitação orográfica. O facto de não ter havido convecção foi tambem prejudicial, pois a precipitação convectiva retira água à atmosfera. Agora porque é que não houve trovoadas e células, ao menos no sul de espanha, não faço ideia.



Poderá ser um tema interessante para nos debruçarmos nas nossas discussões: a fraca convectividade deste sistema. De facto, penso que a génese desta família de depressões Andrea é diversa daquela que deu origem ao tornado no cabo Espichel ou daquela das célebres depressões convectivas que se formam a SW do cabo de S. Vicente, no outono, mais bem alimentadas quando a superfície do mar está mais quente.

Edit: A amplitude do  desenvolvimento em altitude poderá ditar o grau de agressividade de uma depressão.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 22:32)

Finalmente parou de chover por Estremoz; fico à espera de ver a quantidade de precipitação registada pelo IM aqui entre as 21h00 e as 22h00.


*Ainda não tinha pensado nessa forma de fazer subir o nível dos oceanos ...*


Gilmet disse:


> Bem... Brutal esse valor no Areeiro! Deve ser só agua a descer la de cima e... mais a agua de cá de baixo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Abr 2008 às 22:34)

Chove A Potes!!!! Diluvio


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2008 às 22:36)

Luis França disse:


> Exacto! Estes sistemas são típicos de latitudes de 50ºN ou superiores, tipo Escócia. Porque será que estão na nossa latitude? Até parece que algo "descaiu" do pólo para cá ...  será que saiu dos eixos?





Ás tantas saiu mesmo dos eixos vamos esperar pelo "Verão" o "choque"   será maior :assobio: :assobio:


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Abr 2008 às 22:39)

Post Original de Vince Ver Post
Penso que na Madeira não foi isso. Uma coisa que os espanhois do TiempoSevero falavam é que a atmosfera está muito saturada de água em quase toda a vertical que explica também a nebulosidade e até uma especie de nevoeiro que tivemos durante o dia, daí os receios que tinham no sul de Espanha nos alertas, e em que falavam também dos locais onde a orografia poderia agravar e muito as quantidades de precipitação. Com este vapor de água todo na atmosfera e um fluxo de SWNE permanente sobre a ilha como se viu nas imagens de satélite desde há quase 2 ou mais dias penso que isso é provocou muita precipitação orográfica. O facto de não ter havido convecção foi tambem prejudicial, pois a precipitação convectiva retira água à atmosfera. Agora porque é que não houve trovoadas e células, ao menos no sul de espanha, não faço ideia.



Relâmpago disse:


> Poderá ser um tema interessante para nos debruçarmos nas nossas discussões: a fraca convectividade deste sistema. De facto, penso que a génese desta família de depressões Andrea é diversa daquela que deu origem ao tornado no cabo Espichel ou daquela das célebres depressões convectivas que se formam a SW do cabo de S. Vicente, no outono, mais bem alimentadas quando a superfície do mar está mais quente.



boas

mas até agora o cape tem estado certo, este nunca foi alto, mesmo para o sul de Espanha.

agora com a estranha junção das b1 e da b3  formando a b4  o cape ficou mais alto e promete alguma animação 

abraços


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Abr 2008 às 22:42)

]ToRnAdO[;67713 disse:
			
		

> Chove A Potes!!!! Diluvio



Nesta altura, segundo o mapa, o Algarve está debaixo da acção directa de uma superfície frontal bastante activa e carregada de muita humidade. Agora, quanto a convectividade é que não sei. Já troveja?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Abr 2008 às 22:46)

Relâmpago disse:


> Nesta altura, segundo o mapa, o Algarve está debaixo da acção directa de uma superfície frontal bastante activa e carregada de muita humidade. Agora, quanto a convectividade é que não sei. Já troveja?



Já parou á 5m, mas o vento continua... foi brutal mas soube a pouco!!

Foi da pesada...

Trovoada esta em extinsao!!


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Abr 2008 às 22:54)

Começou a chover forte a cerca de quase 1 hora e ainda não parou! O vento é intenso
Falta a animação


----------



## profgeo (8 Abr 2008 às 22:59)

boa noite!

AV Roma: vento moderado;
              nao chove;
              chuvas baixas a média velocidade.


esperam-se supresas esta noite por ests bandas??? 

pois é Andre, o problema é esse, a precipitaçao que cai no Arreiro, vem quase toda "desaguar" no Funchal e as consequencias sao as que se viram na TV (ribeiras cheias). ainda bem que foram feitas obras de regularizaçao do caudal 

ja agora podem ajudar-me : como se colocam fotos/imagens... no forum

obrigado!


----------



## Brigantia (8 Abr 2008 às 23:00)

Chove bem em Bragança, 5,3mm na última hora.
8,1ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Abr 2008 às 23:03)

boas

bolas até que enfim o euclid já marcou 1  raio à 15m pelo menos perto de Portugal 





neste momento o vento está mais forte céu mais carregado.

abraços


----------



## profgeo (8 Abr 2008 às 23:04)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/default.aspx?file_id=dn03010104080408&id_user=

aqui esta um video, das consequencias do temporal na Madeira, em concreto, na capital Madeirense

Nao me recordo de ver as ribeiras assim desde *outubro de 1993*


----------



## Tiagofsky (8 Abr 2008 às 23:05)

Brigantia disse:


> Chove bem em Bragança, 5,3mm na última hora.
> 8,1ºC



Boas noticias Brigantia!Ja tava em falta esta chuvinha...Se bem que ainda é pouca e tb n vai cair assim tanta como devia..!  Há pouco tb falei p um familiar que vive em Vila Real e que me disse que chovia lá bem!Pelo Porto, tudo calmo...


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 23:06)

Localização das duas depressões que fazem parte do sistema depressionário «Andrea».







(retirei o meu post que falava sobre a localização das depressões, porque continha imprecisões. Às 18h UTC, existiam duas depressões no sistema depressionário «Andrea», e não apenas uma como fiz referência)


Por aqui mantem-se o vento muito forte
Alguma chuva fraca.


----------



## Tiagofsky (8 Abr 2008 às 23:07)

profgeo disse:


> boa noite!
> 
> AV Roma: vento moderado;
> nao chove;
> ...



Boas..Esqueci-me de referir no post anterior a ajuda p inserir imagens!


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html#post67444


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

Dia chuvoso em Bragança, penso que o vento não foi muito significativo e não houve trovoada. À pouco apanhei uma valente molha
Neste momento a chuva abrandou de intensidade e vento está fraco


----------



## Turista (8 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

Por Peniche tudo calmo... até demais 
Depois de uma bela descarga por volta das 19h desde as 20h que parou de chover e o vento está calmo....
Trovoadas = 0 
Tenho mesmo saudades de uma bela noite de trovoada... mas pronto...


----------



## profgeo (8 Abr 2008 às 23:26)

obrigado Tiago!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 23:38)

Estremoz: Muita chuva (19,4 mm) e vento entre as 21h00 e as 22h00. Finalmente o barometro começou a subir (998 hPa), pelo que o vento deve começar a abrandar. Esta linha de instabilidade já passou para leste e agora a precipitação concentra-se sobretudo no Sotavento Algarvio; dentro de uma hora, hora e meia, já deverá ter abandonado o território de Portugal Continental.
Outras linhas de instabilidade podem-se formar a qualquer momento ... assim parecem as imagens de satélite.


----------



## satan22 (8 Abr 2008 às 23:49)

Alguem pode explicar me se isso é ou nao grave para a Madeira?
Agradeço imenso por uma resposta.


----------



## kruden (9 Abr 2008 às 00:01)

Boas pessoal Para a Madeira não sei... acho que a chuva que caiu superou um pouco as espectativas e infelizmente vai toda parar ao mar. Não aprendemos a armazenar o que nos dão de borla, depois é isto: enxurradas, ribeiras a transbordar...o caos

 Mas chuva na margem esquerda do Guadiana são sempre boas noticias. 
Boas trovoadas e até mais ver


----------



## rbsmr (9 Abr 2008 às 00:01)

Gilmet disse:


> Olha... já aprendi mais uma coisa hoje
> 
> Agora é estação e Rádio!
> 
> Tenho 15,3ºC, humidade a 95%, pressão a 995 hPa e vento a rondar os 20 km/h



A sério?! Rádio em AM para detectar trovoadas???!


----------



## dgstorm (9 Abr 2008 às 00:02)

Aqui por Braga, começou a chover perto das 17h00, intensificando-se ao fim do dia/inicio de noite... por agora nao chove e o vento aumentou, algumas rajadas bem fortes, nota-se pelo barulho, abanar das arvores e da propria janela ! 
Trovoadas é que nada... que tristeza


----------



## *Marta* (9 Abr 2008 às 00:02)

Aqui pela Guarda agora está tudo calminho. Entre as 21 e as 22.30 choven bastante, com muito vento à mistura, o q8ue valeu uns ecopontos caídos, uns lençóis de água e uns ramos nas estradas...
E trovoadas... nada!!  (A de ontem já chegou pra me lixar o computador fixo! )


----------



## Turista (9 Abr 2008 às 00:06)

*Marta* disse:


> E trovoadas... nada!!  (A de ontem já chegou pra me lixar o computador fixo! )



isso é que é mau... a pior experiência que tive com trovoada foi queimar-me um modem há uns anos valentes (era de 56k acho que foi para aí em 1998)


----------



## Rog (9 Abr 2008 às 00:16)

kruden disse:


> Boas pessoal Para a Madeira não sei... acho que a chuva que caiu superou um pouco as espectativas e infelizmente vai toda parar ao mar. Não aprendemos a armazenar o que nos dão de borla, depois é isto: enxurradas, ribeiras a transbordar...o caos
> 
> Mas chuva na margem esquerda do Guadiana são sempre boas noticias.
> Boas trovoadas e até mais ver



Olha que não... nesse aspecto a Madeira até está bem servida.. desde lagoas artificias e até galerias subterrâneas tanto naturais como artificiais permitem armazenar água, e durante todo o ano, mesmo que este seja relativamente seco, não existe muita falta de água. Excepto alguns anos seguidos com precipitação escassa.


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 00:19)

satan22 disse:


> Alguem pode explicar me se isso é ou nao grave para a Madeira?
> Agradeço imenso por uma resposta.



Isso é uma mapa de previsão de turbulência para a aviação.


----------



## Hawk (9 Abr 2008 às 00:20)

Imagem retirada ao final da tarde na zona do Lido. Impressionante a que chega a altura do impacto da onda 





E aqui um vídeo só sobre a ondulação com a zona do Lido em destaque:

http://www.dnoticias.pt/default.aspx?file_id=dn03010109080408&id_user=luismgpaulo


Para quem não sabe do que estamos a falar, o Lido habitualmente é isto:

http://cache02.stormap.sapo.pt/fotostore01/fotos//21/8d/d0/1478514_WgIQd.jpeg


----------



## Rog (9 Abr 2008 às 00:30)

Termino o dia com 96,2mm. Por agora vento forte, alguma chuva fraca, 14,2ºC
81%
1000hpa


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 01:03)

Em Ponta Delgada já está a diminuir o vento e a subir a pressão.





(baseado em METAR's)


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2008 às 01:54)

Bem, aqui a norte de Lisboa, o vento sopra forte a muito forte.
E é a unico factor meteorológico a salientar. Nada de chuva há já algumas horas.

Até agora a Andrea trouxe até aqui 33,7mm, um pouco abaixo das minhas expectativas.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2008 às 08:09)

Bom dia!

Uma noite de céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro e a precipitação (desde as 00:00) situa-se em 1mm

A minima foi um susto... até agora *15,0ºC*

Neste momento 15,5ºC
Humidade a 94%
Pressão a 996 hPa
Vento moderado com rajadas algo fortes...agora a 15 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2008 às 08:19)

A minima aqui ainda é mais louca, *16,1ºC*

Precipitação na Moita desde o inicio do episodio Andreia, apenas 13,8 mm


----------



## storm (9 Abr 2008 às 08:23)

Boas,
Noite mais ou menos calma, alguma chuva acompanhada de vento de resto tudo calmo.

Deste as 7:50 que tem estado a trovejar por aqui, até mete medo, um clarão gigante e um trovão fortíssimo (até estremeceu tudo) acompanhado de varias pausas de som. (foi impressionante a intensidade do clarão e  do trovão)

Chuva está em aguaceiros moderados/forte.


----------



## GFVB (9 Abr 2008 às 08:32)

Bom dia!

Por aqui vento e mais vento e mais vento toda a noite e neste preciso momento está a intensificar-se!
A chuva essa tem dado tréguas mas penso que não por muito tempo.

A ver vamos o que nos reserva!

Um abraço e até logo!


----------



## jpmartins (9 Abr 2008 às 09:08)

Agora sim  a noite foi bastante animada com aguaceiros mto fortes e rajadas de vento igualmente fortes. 
Pressão actual : 994.6 hPa
O céu continua mto escuro e a prometer um dia em grande.


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 09:16)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ora chove, ora faz sol, o vento ja sopra forte, sigo com 18ºC, ainda tenho uma pequenissima esperança de ouvir um , mas não tou la muito confiante, espero que me engane


----------



## Rog (9 Abr 2008 às 10:34)

Situação actual das depressões no sistema depressionário «Andrea», com o valor mínimo de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## Rog (9 Abr 2008 às 10:35)

Por aqui continua o vento forte, acompanhado de chuva. 
Total durante a madrugada (desde 0h até 8h): 22,1mm
14,5ºC
84%HR
998hpa


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 10:39)

Bons dias a todos,

Ontem provavelmente devido ao tempo, houve uma falha de energia na minha zona de Setúbal e como consequência fiquei sem computador, impressora e monitor, além de uma outra tomada ter sido afectada e não funcionar


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2008 às 10:44)

*Santarém: Mini-tornado atingiu zona de Amiais de Baixo, prejuízos avultados*

Santarém, 09 Abr (Lusa) - Um mini-tornado atingiu esta manhã a zona de Amiais de Baixo, no concelho de Santarém, provocando prejuízos ainda não calculados, segundo disse à Agência Lusa fonte no local.

O proprietário de uma unidade cerâmica disse à Lusa que "os prejuízos são avultados".

A Agência Lusa está a tentar obter informações junto da Protecção Civil, o que ainda não foi possível até ao momento.

Contactado pela Lusa, um responsável do Centro de Previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, Mário Almeida, confirmou ter relatos de populares sobre aquela ocorrência na zona de Santarém, além de algumas imagens do fenómeno, mas remeteu mais esclarecimentos para mais tarde.

Há ainda indicações de que poderão ter ocorrido alguns feridos.


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 10:51)

mirones disse:


> Bons dias a todos,
> 
> Ontem provavelmente devido ao tempo, houve uma falha de energia na minha zona de Setúbal e como consequência fiquei sem computador, impressora e monitor, além de uma outra tomada ter sido afectada e não funcionar



tb tive sem luz, até as 9h, so espero não ter uma surpresa desagradavel quando voltar do trabalho


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2008 às 10:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Santarém: Mini-tornado atingiu zona de Amiais de Baixo, prejuízos avultados*
> 
> Santarém, 09 Abr (Lusa) - Um mini-tornado atingiu esta manhã a zona de Amiais de Baixo, no concelho de Santarém, provocando prejuízos ainda não calculados, segundo disse à Agência Lusa fonte no local.
> 
> ...





Uma pessoa acorda e leva logo com esta bomba!

A ver se conseguimos imagens desse fenómeno

Por aqui muito, muito vento, mas em contra partida, muito pouca chuva.
Vou com 1mm desde as 0h.


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 11:02)

Ora bom dia!

Resumo do dia de ontem:

Após um dia de chuva moderada a espaços e vento calmo, mais uma vez a "Andrea" resolveu visitar Coimbra ao anoitecer, e novamente por volta das 20h, o dilúvio! A chuva foi muito intensa até perto das 21h, as estradas formaram lençois de àgua em muitos pontos. Pouco antes desse dilúvio a pressão caiu até aos 994hPa subindo assim que começou a chover até aos 997hPa, estabilizando posteriormente nesse valor. O vento soprou moderado e embora não tenha instrumentos de medição diria que não me apercebi de rajadas muito significativas. Durante a noite não me apercebi de chuva nem de trovoada, mas no entanto havia muitas poças de manhã pelo que deve ter havido ainda alguma precipitação significativa. A manhã levantou-se com céu com muitas abertas a espaços com bastante sol. No entanto as nuvens negras circundantes (mais ameaçadoras que em qualquer dos dias antecedentes) podem indicar uma tarde interessante!


----------



## iceworld (9 Abr 2008 às 11:43)

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20080409-Mini-tornado+em+Santarem.htm

Mini Tornado??


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2008 às 12:03)

Boas, por aqui em Olhão, noite muito agitada, chuva por vezes mt forte e muito vento, agora está mais calmo não chove desde das 8h da manhã e sigo com 19.1ºC, quanto à precipitação entre 00 horas e as 12 horas levo 40 mm e não é que o modelo Hirlam acertou para esta madrugada , e ainda não vi uma trovoada


----------



## dgstorm (9 Abr 2008 às 12:12)

Por aqui ora sol, ora nuvens negras, mas chuva e trovoada nada !
Quanto ao vento intensificou-se bastante


----------



## storm (9 Abr 2008 às 12:12)

Bem tornados e tudo 

Desde o meu ultimo post fui até Peniche, uma viagem algo lixado, maior parte do caminho foi feito a ritmo lento tal era intensidade da chuva(para brisas ao máximo e quase que não dava vazão, muitas poças de agua pela a estrade), ao regresso os lençois de agua tinham aumentado para o dobro e mais uma vez a ritmo lento (muita chuva), os campos em certos sítios pareciam lagos 

Neste momento está um sol muito forte, mas continua com nuvens ameaçadoras.


----------



## iceworld (9 Abr 2008 às 12:19)

Por aqui voltou a  miudinha


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 12:32)

iceworld disse:


> Por aqui voltou a  miudinha



Que ainda caiu com alguma intensidade entre as 12 e as 12h15m, agora acalmou mesmo... FOi uma amostra!


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 12:33)

muito vento por aqui

manhã sem chuva


----------



## storm (9 Abr 2008 às 12:33)

Voltou a intensificar-se o vento, está com umas grandes rajadas, as nuvens essas apresentam-se com grande  crescimento vertical e estão a virar negras (estão a andar um bocadinho depressa demais)

Deve vir carga brevemente


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 12:38)

Agora chuva forte! O curioso é que nada de vento! Um país tão pequeno e no entanto uma diferença tão grande em relação ao vento em algumas dezenas de km!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2008 às 12:45)

Aqui caiu um aguaceiro á cerca de 1:45h que deixou mais 0,5mm... o que faz um toral de 1,5mm desde a meia-noite

Neste momento tenho 17,4ºC
O vento está forte... sempre cima dos 20 km/h (tenho 21,9 km/h)

Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 997 hPa

Trovoada... nada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2008 às 12:45)

*Resumo da precipitação no Algarve desde de 07/04 a 09/04 às 12 horas (desde do começo da Andrea):*

Olhão: *86 mm*
Tavira: *116.7 mm*
Faro (Aeroporto) *70.6 mm*
Sagres *34.1 mm*
Monchique *71.3 mm* (só dia 7 e 8)
São Brás de Alportel *82.0 mm* (só dia 7 e 8)

Conclusão: Num só dia choveu mais do que a média para o mês de Abril no Algarve, existem estações que já têm o dobro da média para o mês, o que torna este mês extremamente chuvoso no Algarve, de referir que são as estações situadas no Sotavento.


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 13:22)

Chuva muito forte neste momento! Desde a hora do almoço que tem caído bem e agora intensifica-se mais


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2008 às 13:44)

Boas
Aqui a noite foi de vento forte e chuva forte ao inicio da manha, a meio da manha mais um aguaceiro forte...a mínima foi de 16,3ºC e agora vou com 18,3ºC,83%HR,998hpa e vento moderado com rajadas máxima 59,1 km/h...chuva vai em 7,4mm desde as 00horas...


----------



## StormFairy (9 Abr 2008 às 14:10)

Boas

Por aqui o vento está a aumentar a olhos vistos, já está a fazer estragos no meu quintal. A chuva parou, mas o céu mostra sinais de que alguma coisa está de passagem  ou não


----------



## satan22 (9 Abr 2008 às 14:14)




----------



## profgeo (9 Abr 2008 às 14:21)

boa tarde a todos
aqui em Rio de Mouro, vento forte , mas nada de chuva!

o ceu está encoberto!!


será que ainda hoje, vem molho???

quais sao as previsoes!!


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 14:21)

essa coisa de ver se a trovoada ta perto por am da em todas em todas as frequencias de khz?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2008 às 14:24)

kikofra disse:


> essa coisa de ver se a trovoada ta perto por am da em todas em todas as frequencias de khz?



Sim mas é melhor tentares sintonizar os khz onde só ouves "barulhos esquesitos" isto é onde não exista rádio pessoas a falar ou a dar musica etc...o que custa mais é veres e ouvires (no rádio) o primeiro som que o relampago provoca nas ondas de rádio ficas logo a perceber qual é o som


----------



## squidward (9 Abr 2008 às 14:29)

por aqui choveu torrencialmente e vento forte por volta do meio-dia


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2008 às 14:30)

Estremoz: Céu alterando entre o muito nublado e encoberto e vento moderado a forte de sudoeste. Em questão de 5 a 10 minutos pode desenvover-se grande nebulosidade. As fotos em baixo, tiradas às 14h00, mostram uma linha de instabilidade que passou a norte de Estremoz (Sousel ... Veiros), em direcção à Espanha. Mesmo relativamente longe, aqui em Estremoz o vento era forte com rajadas.


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 14:31)

vento forte, chuva so de manha e foi fraca agora esta vento forte, o sol a espreitar de vez em quando por entre estas estratos, e tambem nuvens negras, mas que nao deixam bonança nenhuma

alguem me sabe dizer se ha hipótese de virem cumulonimbus??

agradecia imenso a resposta 

obrigado


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2008 às 14:32)

profgeo disse:


> boa tarde a todos
> aqui em Rio de Mouro, vento forte , mas nada de chuva!
> 
> o ceu está encoberto!!
> ...



Agravamento para a noite com vento muito forte e aguaceiros fortes e trovoada...até quinta ao fim da manha


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 14:41)

no am de vez em quando ouve-se durante uns segundos uma coisa parecida com barulho de faiscas, parecido com o barulho das faiscas dos filmes....


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 14:46)

miguel disse:


> Agravamento para a noite com vento muito forte e aguaceiros fortes e trovoada...até quinta ao fim da manha



Passou-me agora pela cabeça o bando dos meteoloucos que povoam esta casa todos a sair para a rua com máscaras demoniacas no meio da chuva e trovoada, com as pessoas absortas a olhar à janela numa re-edição algo alucinada do eurofestival da canção 2006:

"No MeteoPT cantamos Andrea Aleluia!!!
Dilúvios, tornados e raios a estalar!
No MeteoPT cantamos ANDREA ALELUIA
Porque o anticiclone foi passeaaaaaaaaar!"

E pronto esqueçam o off topic mas não resisti 

Tou pior 


EDIT: Reforçando sempre a ideia que intempérie sim, mas PREJUÍZOS e DANOS FíSICOS OU MATERIAIS são sempre indesejados e de lamentar


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2008 às 14:48)

vitamos disse:


> Passou-me agora pela cabeça o bando dos meteoloucos que povoam esta casa todos a sair para a rua com máscaras demoniacas no meio da chuva e trovoada, com as pessoas absortas a olhar à janela numa re-edição algo alucinada do eurofestival da canção 2006:
> 
> "No MeteoPT cantamos Andrea Aleluia!!!
> Dilúvios, tornados e raios a estalar!
> ...


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 14:54)

vitamos disse:


> Passou-me agora pela cabeça o bando dos meteoloucos que povoam esta casa todos a sair para a rua com máscaras demoniacas no meio da chuva e trovoada, com as pessoas absortas a olhar à janela numa re-edição algo alucinada do eurofestival da canção 2006:
> 
> "No MeteoPT cantamos Andrea Aleluia!!!
> Dilúvios, tornados e raios a estalar!
> ...




como isto está hoje logo a noite falamos, ainda tenho esperança, mas n é pra ir pra frança


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2008 às 14:55)

vitamos disse:


> Passou-me agora pela cabeça o bando dos meteoloucos que povoam esta casa todos a sair para a rua com máscaras demoniacas no meio da chuva e trovoada, com as pessoas absortas a olhar à janela numa re-edição algo alucinada do eurofestival da canção 2006:
> 
> "No MeteoPT cantamos Andrea Aleluia!!!
> Dilúvios, tornados e raios a estalar!
> ...



Esses desvaneios já te são tipicos vitamos continua assim 

Por aqui já registei uma rajada de 71 km/h.


----------



## LUPER (9 Abr 2008 às 15:09)

O que é isto no mar do Norte? Alguem sabe explicar?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2008 às 15:11)

LUPER disse:


> O que é isto no mar do Norte? Alguem sabe explicar?



Duas depressões uma polar (da esquerda)


----------



## LUPER (9 Abr 2008 às 15:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Duas depressões e muito frio uma polar (da esquerda)


Com aquele giro todo e uma bolinha sem nada no interior?


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2008 às 15:14)

Ai vem ela...a rota que eu penso que siga...





Rajada agora mesmo de *61,6km/h*


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 15:16)

mas o k é aquilo??


----------



## LUPER (9 Abr 2008 às 15:17)

miguel disse:


> Ai vem ela...a rota que eu penso que siga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cá estarei à espera dela


----------



## StormFairy (9 Abr 2008 às 15:43)

kikofra disse:


> essa coisa de ver se a trovoada ta perto por am da em todas em todas as frequencias de khz?



Até eu já me estou a entusiasmar....
Espreita aqui 
http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html


----------



## Jota 21 (9 Abr 2008 às 15:47)

vitamos disse:


> Passou-me agora pela cabeça o bando dos meteoloucos que povoam esta casa todos a sair para a rua com máscaras demoniacas no meio da chuva e trovoada, com as pessoas absortas a olhar à janela numa re-edição algo alucinada do eurofestival da canção 2006:
> 
> "No MeteoPT cantamos Andrea Aleluia!!!
> Dilúvios, tornados e raios a estalar!
> ...



 Boa! A Meteo loucura dá para tudo...


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 15:50)

StormFairy disse:


> Até eu já me estou a entusiasmar....
> Espreita aqui
> http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html



tas perto de mim, manda sinais de fumo se ela aparecer por esse lados ehehe


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 15:50)

Ou muito me engano ou vai abanar na Grande Lisboa e Setúbal agora!

Vocês já viram aquela neblusidade que dentro de 1 a 2h está a chegar?!?


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 15:51)

mirones disse:


> Ou muito me engano ou vai abanar na Grande Lisboa e Setúbal agora!
> 
> Vocês já viram aquela neblusidade que dentro de 1 a 2h está a chegar?!?



poe aí o link faz favor


----------



## StormFairy (9 Abr 2008 às 15:52)

miguel disse:


> Ai vem ela...a rota que eu penso que siga...
> 
> Rajada agora mesmo de *61,6km/h*



Há umas dezenas de posts atrás disse que o parto da Andrea ia ser de pés. O mais dificil/melhor/atribulado vinha no fim.

Acho que já estou a ficar 

Na despedida a menina trás surpresas, ou não


----------



## Luis França (9 Abr 2008 às 15:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Duas depressões uma polar (da esquerda)



Serão vórtices atmosféricos? Se calhar formaram-se com a ausência da corrente ...


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 15:56)

essa tambem apanha leiria certo...?

o som do radio acho que ja descobri qual e parace vento a soprar ou aquela cena das casas assombradas nao e?


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 16:00)

mocha disse:


> poe aí o link faz favor



É para já...

O radar tá a avolumar...é só olhar...





Fonte: IM


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2008 às 16:04)

Acho que quanto muito passa de LX para norte. Aqui na Margem Sul estamos com falta de sorte 

Mas veem mais no comboio, tenhamos esperança...


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 16:05)

obrigado, vamos ter fé,


----------



## Rog (9 Abr 2008 às 16:06)

Localização das depressões, indicação da pressão atmosférica e trovoadas do Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» das 13h PT:


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Abr 2008 às 16:12)

Isto aqui para norte promete.Já tivemos o 1º aguaceiro (2,4 mm) que durou 3/4 minutos.






O vento mudou de rumo (sopra fraco de leste!!!!) a temperatura desceu dos 16º  para os 13º  a pressão também desceu 1,3 hPa em menos de meia hora e a atmosfera está vibrante com nuvens baixas (cumulus bem negros)a moverem-se num sentido e as médias em sentido contrário e a julgar pelo satélite, guardado estará o bocado aqui para a região norte.
Aguardemos...


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 16:16)

Bem, grande célula essa que se formou. Deve entrar a norte de Lisboa, mas provavelmente já não com esta intensidade. Mas cuidado com ela.


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 16:18)

kikofra disse:


> essa tambem apanha leiria certo...?
> 
> o som do radio acho que ja descobri qual e parace vento a soprar ou aquela cena das casas assombradas nao e?



???????????????


----------



## jpmartins (9 Abr 2008 às 16:19)

Depois de uma manha calma, o vento começa a soprar forte e o céu a prometer um final de tarde em grande


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 16:22)

Por Coimbra uma bonança passageira, o céu já se começa a encher de nuvens novamente algumas bem carregadas. Último post do dia! Um bem haja e tenham uma grande noite!  ISto promete


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 16:25)

Vejam no radar esse bicho!!! 

Vai fazer estragos!


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 16:27)

outro mini tornado?


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 16:27)

queres ver que vem mais tornados???


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 16:28)

mirones disse:


> Vejam no radar esse bicho!!!
> 
> Vai fazer estragos!


----------



## ppereira (9 Abr 2008 às 16:28)

mirones disse:


> Vejam no radar esse bicho!!!
> 
> Vai fazer estragos!


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 16:29)

Eu não digo nada. Vince, acho que ela vai fortalecer-se antes de atingir a terra. Será uma tromba de água?!


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 16:29)

aquela cena vermelha... deus... alguem vai levar com muita agua em cima...


----------



## Stinger (9 Abr 2008 às 16:30)

esse ponto vermelho deve ser tromba de agua ui ui


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 16:32)

Bom! Depois de olhar para o radar achei melhor acompanhar a situação por mais um pouco (as coisas que tenho pa fazer em casa esperam um nadinha...). Não é normal, mesmo que se dissipe ligeiramente parece vir ali algo muito intenso... e está muito próximo...


----------



## Santos (9 Abr 2008 às 16:34)

Boa tarde,

E de repente .... tá calor .... húmido... tipo tropical!
E co céu? Bem o céu não sei agora que começa a ficar "estranhamente" escuro começa, e as árvovres "vergam" e os pássaros desceram das árvores e andam pelo chão ... acontece agora aqui no Oeste, onde a pressão é de 996 hPa e a temperatura de 19.8ºC


----------



## StormFairy (9 Abr 2008 às 16:34)

Comparando esta imagem com o EUCLID parece trazer alguma actividade eléctrica. Estou certa ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2008 às 16:34)

Eu não sou, aqui nos Algarves não acredito muito que veja alguma trovoada, isto está tão calmo que até chateia


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 16:35)

Santos disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> E de repente .... tá calor .... húmido... tipo tropical!
> E co céu? Bem o céu não sei agora que começa a ficar "estranhamente" escuro começa, e as árvovres "vergam" e os pássaros desceram das árvores e andam pelo chão ... acontece agora aqui no Oeste, onde a pressão é de 996 hPa e a temperatura de 19.8ºC




Santos, máquina a postos! Vais levar com ela em cheio!!!


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 16:36)

quanto tempo e que dao ate chegar ca?


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 16:38)

mirones disse:


> Santos, máquina a postos! Vais levar com ela em cheio!!!



é o mais certo, boa sorte quero fotos


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 16:39)

mirones disse:


> Santos, máquina a postos! Vais levar com ela em cheio!!!



Assim me parece... ia mesmo a dizer que era essa a zona que ia ser afectada depois de traçar uma linha recta pela rota que a mesma levava... isto parece ser uma célula simplesmente, carregadinha de água! Agora se se podem desenvolver fenómenos diferentes dentro dela isso já não sou especialista e não sei dizer... veremos...


----------



## Paulo H (9 Abr 2008 às 16:40)

ppereira disse:


>



Aquele complexo de células que se dirige para cá.. Bem.. De nada vai adiantar levar guarda-chuva! Pelo trajecto que leva desde o meio-dia, vai atingir todo o centro, em especial na faixa entre Lisboa e Coimbra, finalizando na faixa entre Castelo Branco e Guarda!

Vai ser qualquer coisa como 30L/hora no espaço de 1h30, (desloca-se rápido).

Estou cá para ver..


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 16:41)

ela é mesmo grande amigos, fogo akele ponto vermelho mete respeito, alguem vai levar com ele


----------



## Santos (9 Abr 2008 às 16:41)

mirones disse:


> Santos, máquina a postos! Vais levar com ela em cheio!!!



Vamos ver Mirones ... esta de ver os pássaros a debandar das árvores é uma novidade, nunca tal tinha visto, andam todos "rente" ao chão


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 16:43)

15 utc e 16 horas não é?

alguem ja tem as imagens das 15:30 utc?


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Abr 2008 às 16:44)

E o céu continua LIIIIIIIIIINNDO.

e o que aí vem.....


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 16:44)

Santos disse:


> Vamos ver Mirones ... esta de ver os pássaros a debandar das árvores é uma novidade, nunca tal tinha visto, andam todos "rente" ao chão



Já me aconteceu aqui em Vila Franca de Xira. Acredita, é tromba de água pela certa!


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 16:44)

mauro miranda disse:


> ela é mesmo grande amigos, fogo akele ponto vermelho mete respeito, alguem vai levar com ele



A questão não é bem o ponto vermelho, daquela "açorda" vamos ver se calhar é vários pontos amarelos, se há algo que aprendi nestas situações é que não estamos perante uam realidade estática que avança, ou seja, aquele ponto vermelho pode alargar, diminuir, desaparece, dar origem a várias ordens de precipitação. O que parece indicar de qualquer forma é que existe uma faixa mais ou menos estreita de território que levará uma rega quiçá anormalmente elevada


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 16:45)

a tromba de agua sera mais ou menos onde?


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 16:47)

kikofra disse:


> a tromba de agua sera mais ou menos onde?



É cedo para falar em trombas de água, vamos acompanhar e ver o que será e como será


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 16:47)

kikofra disse:


> a tromba de agua sera mais ou menos onde?



Essa é a pergunta para 5 milhões de euros 

Diria algures entre Mafra e Lourinhã o ponto nevrálgico. Mas atenção, parece haver junção de células com as de sul. Parece uma célula ramificada.


----------



## Santos (9 Abr 2008 às 16:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> E o céu continua LIIIIIIIIIINNDO.
> 
> e o que aí vem.....


´

Excelente foto Nimboestrato


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 16:48)

Os tornados não se vêm no radar. O que se vê no radar é a precipitação. E numa célula a precipitação a vermelho mostra uma zona das correntes descendentes com a precipitação intensa, muito granizo de certeza, quando os tornados a existirem estão noutro local, das fortes corrente ascendente, não na zona da precipitação.

O que se vê nos radares, mas não nos que temos acesso, é a forma peculiar de um arco, o chamado Hook Eco quando existe uma supercélula. Mas as imagens de radar a que temos acesso não tem resolução para ver esse tipo de informação, pode ser apenas uma celula normal, não tem que ser uma supercélula com um tornado. Das imagens que vemos sabemos apenas que é uma célula convectiva muito potente, nada se pode concluir mais. (vejam este esquema que fiz para o Tornado de Espichel)

E provavelmente vai enfraquecer antes de chegar a terra, pois quanto mais forte é a precipitação agora em que está longe, mais provável é que chegue à fase madura. É o tipo de situação felizmente foi longe pois a formar-se sobre uma grande cidade seria complicado.


----------



## Santos (9 Abr 2008 às 16:50)

mirones disse:


> Essa é a pergunta para 5 milhões de euros
> 
> Diria algures entre Mafra e Lourinhã o ponto nevrálgico. Mas atenção, parece haver junção de células com as de sul. Parece uma célula ramificada.



Pois, também estou em crer que dará para todos ou quase


----------



## ppereira (9 Abr 2008 às 16:50)

Paulo H disse:


> Aquele complexo de células que se dirige para cá.. Bem.. De nada vai adiantar levar guarda-chuva! Pelo trajecto que leva desde o meio-dia, vai atingir todo o centro, em especial na faixa entre Lisboa e Coimbra, finalizando na faixa entre Castelo Branco e Guarda!
> 
> Vai ser qualquer coisa como 30L/hora no espaço de 1h30, (desloca-se rápido).
> 
> Estou cá para ver..



eu acho que isto vai bater um pouco a norte de Lisboa, por aqui (linda-a-velha) está muito vento mas ainda não chove, por isso acho que vai passar um pouco mais a norte


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 16:51)

radar de coruche:


----------



## profgeo (9 Abr 2008 às 16:52)

boas! obrigado Miguel

pois, tambem reparei quando acedi ao site da METEO...que *celula*

precaução na zona centro??!!!

por aqui (Rio de MOURO) ainda nao vi uma pinga de  mas, o vento ese, continua forte

espero chuva.

pela minha terra (madeira), o mar continua a fazer das suas!!!! a costa sul esta a ser fustigada por ondas de quase 7metros??!?!?!?

http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams.aspx

é so ver a praia da calheta!!!! quase sem areia!! escuridao total em toda a costa sul, e sol na costa norte


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2008 às 16:52)

Parece-me a mim pelo satélite que a celula ainda está a ganhar força. Verdade verdadinha é que já tocou a costa na zona Oeste. Vamos ver como evolui.


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 16:53)

HotSpot disse:


> Parece-me a mim pelo satélite que a celula ainda está a ganhar força. Verdade verdadinha é que já tocou a costa na zona Oeste. Vamos ver como evolui.



Também me pareceu isso Hotspot.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 16:54)

vai afectar o alto alentejo...mais precisamente Vendas Novas?? Alguem sabe?


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 16:55)

Já agora, a parte mais interessante da célula para se ver e fotografar costuma ser  o sector SE, das correntes ascendentes, embora nem sempre seja assim, precisamente o mais favorável agora se esta céula se mantiver activa até entrar em terra.


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 16:55)

loule:


----------



## storm (9 Abr 2008 às 16:55)

Ai coisa mais linda essa no radar(ou não)

Deve de ir direita a Lisboa, neste momento está vento com algumas rajadas consideráveis, está a vir algumas nuvens mais pretas do lado oeste (destes lados, acho ), desde o almoço que não cai um pingo e estão 21ºC.


----------



## ppereira (9 Abr 2008 às 16:56)

o IM já teve tempo suficiente para alterar o mapa de vigilância e avisos.
é que o distrito de lisboa continua com alerta amarelo.
será que eles estão atentos ao que o radar indica


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 16:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Parece-me a mim pelo satélite que a celula ainda está a ganhar força. Verdade verdadinha é que já tocou a costa na zona Oeste. Vamos ver como evolui.



Pelas ultimas imagens de satélite dá essa ideia e está em deslocamento rápido. dava jeito a imagem de radar das 15 e 30... para pelo menos dar alguma ideia da evolução...


----------



## Luis França (9 Abr 2008 às 16:58)

Devem estar na hora da sesta ....


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 17:00)

Luis França disse:


> Devem estar na hora da sesta ....





Depois de atingir a costa mudam para vermelho


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 17:01)

Luis França disse:


> Devem estar na hora da sesta ....



concordo

o i.m ultimamente anda muito desorganizado


----------



## Rog (9 Abr 2008 às 17:01)

Boas,
Por aqui 14,2ºC  e 79%HR
Vento forte, mas não tão forte como durante a noite e manhã.
Continua a chover, num total só de hoje de 33mm
1001hpa


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 17:03)

mirones disse:


> Depois de atingir a costa mudam para vermelho



 quando o mal ja passou é que eles actuam


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 17:03)

imagens da 15:30:


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 17:04)

coruche @ 15:30 utc:


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 17:06)

A uma hora e tal de distância é complicado dizer como isto tá a evoluir... fiz uma coisa. Agarrando nesta imagem e fazendo a análise (com um erro enormissimo) de assumir a zona vermelha estática a avançar na linha que está a seguir... teríamos essa zona muito mais a norte do que se falava (se calhar já mais para o distrito de Leiria) dentro de meia a uma hora... cá está parece-me complicado acompanhar o evoluir da zona de maior precipitação, resta ver a nebulosidade com as imagens de satélite, penso eu...


----------



## Luis França (9 Abr 2008 às 17:07)

mauro miranda disse:


> concordo
> 
> o i.m ultimamente anda muito desorganizado



a culpa é do simplex ... em Portugal é tudo mini isto, mini aquilo ...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (9 Abr 2008 às 17:07)

o pontinho vermelho vai parar 
entre loures e sacavem xD  preparem se pra mais uma cheia ...

ahaha estou ca pra ver onde se vai abater :P


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 17:07)

grandes nuvens cinzentas a passar a sul de vendas novas..e tem agua..


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 17:09)

loule @ 15:30 utc:


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 17:10)

Esta é a minha estimativa, sujeita a erros obviamente. A zona Oeste é que vai levar com ela em cheio.


----------



## satan22 (9 Abr 2008 às 17:10)




----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 17:11)

assim levo eu com ela na tromba....


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 17:11)

ja chove por aqui


----------



## Santos (9 Abr 2008 às 17:17)

Começa a chover


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 17:17)

Fui dar uma olhadela geral ao céu: Muitas nuvens a sul menos a norte (onde o meu campo de visão está mais limitado). Nota para o vento que se levantou, soprando já com rajadas moderadas! Agora sim vou! Bom acompanhamento da situação e até amanhã!


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 17:22)

Luis França disse:


> a culpa é do simplex ... em Portugal é tudo mini isto, mini aquilo ...



nao te esqueças estamos em Portugal


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 17:22)

mas porque que as imagens depois das 12 utc desapareceram do meteo? (pelo menos as de radar)


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 17:23)

tão por onde anda o pontinho vermelho ?? ja a novidades ??


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 17:25)

ja apareceram ate as 14....


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2008 às 17:25)

não desapareceram imagens nenhumas, eu pelo menos tenho todas.


----------



## Rog (9 Abr 2008 às 17:29)

Aqui ficam umas imagens do mar agitado do sul da Madeira hoje:















Quanto ao IM, está activo alerta amarelo e laranja para quase todo o Portugal. No alerta amarelo refere: "Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, e acompanhados de condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada." 
Não estará claro o aviso? O aviso poderia até ser laranja, mas o que importa neste momento é que esteja alguma alerta, algum aviso a alertar a população, e isso está acontecer!
Acho que podemos discutir se poderia ou não o alerta laranja ou até vermelho estar activo, quais as razões para isso, sem estar a enxovalhar o Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 17:31)

kikofra disse:


> a mim so da ate as 14H:


ja da..

imagens das 16 utc:


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 17:33)

couruche@ 16:


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 17:35)

loule@ 16 utc:


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 17:36)

eu acho que o alerta vermelho tambem ja é demais, o alerta laranja chega


----------



## ppereira (9 Abr 2008 às 17:36)

está a perder força?????


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 17:37)

se essa celula so vai atravessar o centro, creio que so o centro e que deva estar em alerta laranja visto que a celula e de grandes proporções e de boa precipitação e a avaliar pela velocidade que se desloca, o vento tambem será muito


----------



## TiagoFCR (9 Abr 2008 às 17:37)

kikofra disse:


> couruche@ 16:



Vem aí molho
eu na consigo ver imagens do radar so das 14h


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 17:38)

ainda ta alerta amarelo para lisboa


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 17:38)

TiagoFCR disse:


> Vem aí molho
> eu na consigo ver imagens do radar so das 14h


a mim tambem me estava a acontecer isso...


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 17:40)

Aí está ela a entrar na zona Oeste. Mas há trovoadas noutros locais.


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 17:42)

Quando tem esse problema com o radar, forcem um refresh que é problema de cache dos vossos browsers. Façam Control+Refresh.


----------



## TiagoFCR (9 Abr 2008 às 17:43)

Em Aveiro nãoi chove.. mas o vento desde o fim de almoço que se intensificou chegou mesmo a vir uma ventania descomunal cheguei a pensar que também ía ter direito a ver um tornado hoje mas foi falso alarme


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 17:44)

ta a chover aqui agora e pingos tao grossos meu deus, mas nao sao dessa celula


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 17:47)

por aqui agora não chove... consegui ver na imagem de satelite  algumas nuvens cinzentas que passaram a sul de vendas novas...mas tambem apanhou um bocado..ainda choveu uns belos aguaceiros por aqui


----------



## omm (9 Abr 2008 às 17:49)

Em Oeiras começa a levantar-se um vento mais forte, e umas gotas de chuva.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Abr 2008 às 17:50)

Vince disse:


> Aí está ela a entrar na zona Oeste. Mas há trovoadas noutros locais.



Em Castelo Branco tem trovejado algo, com alguns aguaceiros fortes. Agora está calmo, mas pelas 19h aquela célula deverá passar por aqui ou um pouco mais a norte.. De qualquer forma, tem havido boa convectividade por aqui durante o dia! Penso que a perturbação se está expandindo, vamos ver..


----------



## Fil (9 Abr 2008 às 17:55)

Aqui, depois de uma manhã com alguns aguaceiros e uma tarde relativamente calma, começou há quase uma hora a chover e desde há instantes o vento intensificou-se. Há uns 20 minutos atrás chegou a haver trovoada, que pouco durou. A temperatura é de 10,7ºC e pressão de 996 hPa. O acumulado de precipitação de hoje até ao momento é de 6,4 mm.


----------



## dgstorm (9 Abr 2008 às 18:02)

Vince disse:


> Aí está ela a entrar na zona Oeste. Mas há trovoadas noutros locais.



Chega aqui ?


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 18:02)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeKwUBPweM4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPwJsNytWG0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EwNff1KB8c[/YOUTUBE]

imagens que consegui arranjar da madeira...


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 18:02)

Actualização:






Mais proximo daqui também vão aperecendo embora pequenas.


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 18:03)

por favor ponham fotos dessa celula que esta ai no centro e que nos lisboetas nao apanharemos nada pray:


----------



## StormFairy (9 Abr 2008 às 18:05)

Por aqui chove razoavelmente bem, gotas grossas empurradas por algumas rajadas interessantes.


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 18:06)

comecou a pingar aqui...


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 18:08)

radar@ 16:30 utc:


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 18:10)

Radar@ corucha@ 16:30 utc:


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 18:11)

radar@ 16:30 utc @ loule


----------



## Paulo H (9 Abr 2008 às 18:12)

kikofra disse:


> comecou a pingar aqui...



Humm.. Vai direitinha a Fátima! Dpx Leiria, Coimbra, Viseu e Guarda!


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2008 às 18:15)

Aqui chove muito forte e fez um trovão


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 18:16)

por aqui tb ja chove, e a ventania continua, agora com algumas rajadas mais fortes, o Chinês ainda fica sem o painel


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2008 às 18:17)

Boas, por Bragança choveu bem na última hora (5,3mm), mas neste momento abrandou...

Ainda tenho esperanças que essa célula passe por aqui...

10,2ºC, 90%HR e 997hPA


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 18:17)

Aqui ainda nao chove


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 18:18)

mas ta a ameaçar...muito escuro pox lados de Setubal e Palmela


----------



## rufer (9 Abr 2008 às 18:19)

Aqui por Abrantes tudo relativamente calmo. Tem chovido pouco. O vento esse faz-se sentir com alguma intensidade. De manhã também ainda ensei assistir a algum tornado, já que o céu estava bastante ameaçador.
A célula irá passar por aqui?


----------



## ACalado (9 Abr 2008 às 18:20)

boas tou a ver que a tarde foi animada por aqui, tornados 
aqui tarde com muita chuva neste momento tenho 12ºc


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2008 às 18:24)

Aqui começou a chover há cerca de 1 hora... por vezes moderado...

Hoje tenho 3,5mm acumulados

neste momento temperatura nos 16,2ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 995 hPa

O vento chegou há pouco aos 24,8 km/h

Curioso... o dia manteve-se todo encoberto com nuvens baixas, por vezes com chuva e... o nevoeiro ainda não levantou completamente... Por vezes a visibilidade deve chegar proximo dos 1000m, mas não mais que isso...
Agora deve andar nos 500-600m


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 18:24)

por aqui ja troveja....


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2008 às 18:25)

3 trovoes relativamente perto


----------



## storm (9 Abr 2008 às 18:25)

bem por volta das 17:00 fui ao campo ver como estavam as culturas(já tinha visto o bicho no radar) bem o céu estava negro parecia carvão e começou a trovejar
Já por volta das 17:45/18:00 trovoada acompanhada de chuva forte em pingos grossos(sai um banho)

Agora já não à trovoada(por enquanto?) ao que me parece dirige-se para o lado das Caldas da Rainha.

Volta a chover com intensidade.


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 18:36)

alguem me explica como é que umas nunvens que não estao muito desenvolvidas nao é verdade, provocam trovoadas?? e que eu so vejo nuvens estratiformes


----------



## ALV72 (9 Abr 2008 às 18:37)

Aqui por Coimbra nem vento nem chuva ( só um aguaceiro as 13.30 ) mas agora está ameaçador, e pelo radar isto promete 

Espero chegar a casa sem problemas !!!

Um abraço
Joao


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2008 às 18:39)

Bem rendeu mais 3,1mm este aguaceiro o que prefax um total de 10,5mm hoje...nada mau!! :P rajada máxima até ao momento de 61,6km/h e o vento agora está a aumentar depois daquele aguaceiro...


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 18:40)

mauro miranda disse:


> alguem me explica como é que umas nunvens que não estao muito desenvolvidas nao é verdade, provocam trovoadas?? e que eu so vejo nuvens estratiformes



Porque tal como eu estás afastado da zona das nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.







A célula ainda entrou bastante forte e bem definida pelo litoral.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2008 às 18:41)

16,7ºc, 96%HR, *995hpa*, vento forte


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2008 às 18:45)

A pressão baixou para os *994 hPa*

Ainda caem umas gotitas...

15,9ºC


----------



## rbsmr (9 Abr 2008 às 18:46)

Lisboa (Telheiras)

Pressão: 998 hpa
Temperatura 16.6ºC
À pouco a minha estação do LIDL mostrava tendência para descer a pressão atmosférica.

Deixo aqui uma imagem do Cabo Carvoeiro (a partir da praia da Areia Branca - Lourinhã) de hoje de manhã cerca das 11:00. Não tem nada de espectacular mas...é para o pessoal de Peniche não se queixar com falta de chuva! 





Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 70 at 2008-04-09


----------



## apassosviana (9 Abr 2008 às 18:46)

Em Viana também nao há vento nem chuva 13ºC

Mas para esta noite:


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 18:48)

Vince disse:


> Porque tal como eu estás afastado da zona das nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pois realmente deve ser isso, tens razão. obrigado


----------



## CeterisParibus (9 Abr 2008 às 18:51)

mauro miranda disse:


> pois realmente deve ser isso, tens razão. obrigado




Qual o site de onde são tiradas estas imagens satélite?


Obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2008 às 18:52)

CeterisParibus disse:


> Qual o site de onde são tiradas estas imagens satélite?
> 
> 
> Obrigado.



É este
http://www.meteosat.com/visiblehi.htm

E por aqui não se passa nada!
Vento, vento e mais vento.

Ainda só tenho 1,8mm de precipitação hoje.


----------



## Teles (9 Abr 2008 às 18:55)

Boa tarde aki  á 15 minutos choveu torrencialmente,a temperatura subiu 5 graus derrepente, esta agora 20graus, o que foi estranho e está a ficar o ceu negro outra vez,já agora as nuvens andam a uma velocidade supreendente.


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 19:03)

ja tenho aqui alguns videos em leria:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohi9T4YwWrQ[/YOUTUBE]
ou


ja posto mais


----------



## *Marta* (9 Abr 2008 às 19:06)

Aqui pela Guarda, de manhã não faço ideia como esteve a precipitação (estive a aturar 22 jovens dentro de uma sala de aula), mas creio que não choveu muito. Durante a tarde fui trabalhar para Trancoso, e na ida, apenas muitas nuvens como um belíssimo aspecto, com uma bela chuvada à minha espera em Trancoso. Durante as 2 horas e meia que lá estive choveu muito, com algum vento, criando lençóis de água nas estradas até Celorico da Beira. De momento chove moderadamente na Guarda.
Pelas vossas previsões (porque eu nisto sou 100% leiga), as células que se vêem no radar atingirão esta zona? Mais ou menos por volta de que horas?


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2008 às 19:07)

*12,6mm*


----------



## RMira (9 Abr 2008 às 19:15)

Eram 18h20 caiu uma chuvada no Pinhal Novo que o autocarro onde vinha para Setúbal teve de parar na Autoestrada pois o motorista não via nada de nada à frente!


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 19:20)

mais outro video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Q5tNzkAl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2008 às 19:21)

Boas ficam aqui algumas fotos deste fim de tarde em Bragança.













10,6ºC, 90%HR e 998hPA


----------



## storm (9 Abr 2008 às 19:23)

rbsmr disse:


> Lisboa (Telheiras)
> 
> Pressão: 998 hpa
> Temperatura 16.6ºC
> ...



Por volta dessa hora em Peniche estava bom tempo, nem uma pinga caia, a partir da saída da auto estrada/Alto Foz é que começou a chover bastante(chuva forte).
Na Lourinhã devia de estar jeitoso a nível de precipitação


----------



## rbsmr (9 Abr 2008 às 19:25)

storm disse:


> Por volta dessa hora em Peniche estava bom tempo, nem uma pinga caia, a partir da saída da auto estrada/Alto Foz é que começou a chover bastante(chuva forte).
> Na Lourinhã devia de estar jeitoso a nível de precipitação



Confirmo! 
Chovia bem na Lourinhã, realmente. Fez uns lençóis de água jeitosos no centro da vila!


----------



## rbsmr (9 Abr 2008 às 19:26)

Imagem do vapor de água. Tendo em conta a direcção aqui relatada da depressão (SO/NE), a zona Sul e da Grande Lisboa deverá ver um alívio. A festa continua no Centro-Norte e Norte de Portugal! Sortudos!!!!

Às 19.28h registo, em Lisboa:
Pressão:998
Temperatura:16.6ºC


----------



## Gongas (9 Abr 2008 às 19:27)

chove bastante aki na zona de coimbra e ja vi algumas trovoadas finalmente...o IM da alerta amarela para chuva a partir das 19h até amanha de manha.


----------



## LUPER (9 Abr 2008 às 19:28)

Será que não emitem alerta vermelho para a zona centro com um bicho destes a entrar?






Não durmam em serviço


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2008 às 19:34)

Tenho, neste momento, à minha frente, belos exempares de cúmulus congestus. Ainda não tenho câmara operacional
Não chove, mas do lado oeste está tudo muito escuro.
A pressão tem tendência para cair. Vento moderado a forte

Valores:

Pressão - 995 hPa
Temperatura - cerca de 16ºC


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 19:37)

diminuiçaõ drasmitaca da temperatura ca...

ou parece, parece que tou a fumar...


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2008 às 19:38)

À pouco choveu bastante aqui em Bragança e pareceu-me ouvir 2 ou 3 trovões à distancia.
Hoje foi batido um novo maximo de visitas, foram 298 às 16:25, o Meteopt não para de crescer....


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 19:40)

MSantos disse:


> À pouco choveu bastante aqui em Bragança e pareceu-me ouvir 2 ou 3 trovões à distancia.
> Hoje foi batido um novo maximo de visitas, foram 298 às 16:25, o Meteopt não para de crescer....



é verdade e toda a gente sera bem-vinda, quantos mais melhor, fazemos aqui uma boa comunidade todos


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2008 às 19:48)

O centro já deve estar fervilhar...




© www.meteoam.it

Por aqui céu com nuvens escuras.
10,3ºC


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 19:51)

aqui so senti uma chuva forte nas durou pouco tempo....


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Abr 2008 às 19:58)

boas

aqui na margem sul,  agora ao chegar a casa apanhei uma das maiores chuvadas que tenho visto    foi brutal, carros parados pois os limpa vidros não tinha velocidade suficiente, então estava tudo parado no meio da estrada. de um lado tinha sol do outro o céu negro mas negro.
vamos ver o que isto vai dar nas próximas horas 

abraços


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2008 às 20:01)

Brigantia disse:


> O centro já deve estar fervilhar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isto não invalida que se venham a formar células que afectarão as regiões mais a sul. Mas parece que no centro e norte a 'festa' está garantida


----------



## Nuno (9 Abr 2008 às 20:13)

Relâmpago disse:


> Isto não invalida que se venham a formar células que afectarão as regiões mais a sul. Mas parece que no centro e norte a 'festa' está garantida



Apartir da 00 1 da madrugada vao rebentar varias células no mar pa entrarem no sul e centro, e podem ser bem severas e eventualmente tornados, pois tem todo o potencial para isso.


----------



## Nuno (9 Abr 2008 às 20:15)

Ai esta o que eu dizia.

Forecast Update
Valid: Wed 09 Apr 2008 16:00 to Thu 10 Apr 2008 06:00 UTC
Issued: Wed 09 Apr 2008 16:59
Forecaster: GROENEMEIJER

+++ CORRECTED GRAMMAR 18:20 +++

SYNOPSIS

Refer to convective forecast...

DISCUSSION

Portugal, S and W Spain...

In a strong SWly flow, unstable air continues to be advected into the Iberian Peninsula. Several small supercells, some embedded within linear convective systems occur within this air-mass characterized by 200-400 J/kg of CAPE and 0-1 km shear near 15 m/s. As shear, especially deeplayer shear is expected to decrese from the NW through the evening, and because of sunset, severe threat should gradually diminish. An exception are the coastal areas of southern Portugal and Spain, where latent heating by warm sea waters may sustain isolated severe storms throught the night. The primary threat of the storms will continue to be severe gusts and perhaps another isolated short-lived tornado. Some marginally severe hail is not excluded either.


Isto é tempo severo, cuidado a cima de tudo


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 20:15)

ultimas por aqui 


19h40 - Trovoada com aguaceiros fortes acompanhada de algum vento moderado


20h15 - agora melhorou um bocado


----------



## profgeo (9 Abr 2008 às 20:17)

hotel no funchal!!!! deve fucar lindo deve deve

ja nao  vejo o mar assim, ha muito tempo!! no entanto, parece que esta a acalmar pela ilha!

lisboa-------------»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»vento e mais vento! nem ve-la


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 20:19)

> Apartir da 00 1 da madrugada vao rebentar varias células no mar pa entrarem no sul e centro, e podem ser bem severas e eventualmente tornados, pois tem todo o potencial para isso.



isso deve de ir passar por aqui pois...humm tornados duvido


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 20:24)

tornados e o im não alerta....
qual e que se formasse um tornado a maior escala que se conseguiria ter com este tempo?


----------



## *Marta* (9 Abr 2008 às 20:24)

Aqui chove, mas nada de mais...
As nuvens sim, são ameaçadoras... vamos ver o que as próximas horas nos reservam!


----------



## rufer (9 Abr 2008 às 20:26)

Bem, por aqui trovoada fortíssima com relâmpagos quase de 5 em 5 segundos. Chove pouco por enquanto. A luz acabou da faltar e já veio novamente. Vou desligar por agora.


----------



## *Marta* (9 Abr 2008 às 20:27)

Começaram as falhas de energia na TV... Lá se vai o meu serão televisivo!!


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 20:28)

bem ta a chegar aqui qlq coisa, ouvi um trovão ja ta td negro


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 20:28)

> Aqui chove, mas nada de mais...
> As nuvens sim, são ameaçadoras... vamos ver o que as próximas horas nos reservam!



acho que nas proximas horas vamos ter muita luz e barulho...

umas trovoadas para noite e madrugada...


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 20:33)

Aqui não se passa nada. Estou desde há umas horas no separador central da avenida convectiva.
O melhor que vi foram os congestus que o Relâmpago referiu.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 20:33)

chove a potes por aqui


----------



## storm (9 Abr 2008 às 20:35)

Começou a chover muito forte acompanhado de grandes rajadas de vento 

Edit: Já não chove


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 20:37)

as direções continuam a ser as mesmas certo?


----------



## rufer (9 Abr 2008 às 20:39)

Por aqui há de tudo, só não há é luz. Chove, faz vento, troveja e faz relâmpagos. Está para aí à 20 minutos assim, mas parece que está a abrandar. A célula dirige-se agora para norte.
O meu pc deve estar a ficar sem bateria.


----------



## StormFairy (9 Abr 2008 às 20:41)

Á pouco postei aqui dizendo que o vento estava aumentar e chovia generosamente, veio mesmo na hora da saída das escolas (18.15h)  apanhei uma valente molha a caminho de Palmela e uma trovoada discreta. O meu carro que 15 minutos antes era preto está agora castanho do banho de lama que apanhou. É incrivel o estado em que as estradas ficaram num curto espaço de tempo.

Neste momento o vento aumenta novamente estou cercada de nuvens escuras provavelmente vai cair bem outra vez.

Uma coisa que constatei foi a coloração das nuvens, tal como agora vêm com uma coloração cinza acastanhada, como se estivessem sujas.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 20:43)

ainda chove bem por aqui 

bela noite


----------



## grandeurso (9 Abr 2008 às 20:44)

Aqui na Madeira,costa sul, o vento continua muito forte embora não se compare com os dias (e noites) anteriores. E ainda bem, já levo três noites a dormil mal mal....

O mar visto da minha casa:


----------



## rufer (9 Abr 2008 às 20:45)

Realmente as células estão a formar-se e a entrar mais para o centro e norte. mas penso que o sul também é possivel que apanhe alguma coisa. da forma como elas estão a aparecer.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Abr 2008 às 20:49)

Tenho 15,3ºC... bem perto de bater a minima do dia de 15,0ºC

Pressão a 994 hPa

Nada de chuva...só ceu encoberto, nevoeiro e vento...


NOTA: E parece que hoje ás 16.25 batemos um novo recorde de visitas (ao mesmo tempo) no fórum... 298


----------



## *Marta* (9 Abr 2008 às 20:51)

Aqui chove bastante... Já há riozinhos na rua...
Penso que haja trovoada por aí algures, porque a TV dá sinal... tenho de ir buscar o cão, que ele é que sabe quando há trovoada (vai pôr-se debaixo da mesa do PC...).


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2008 às 20:51)

a sul:

[URL=http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/4/4/9/f_IMGP3166m_0343427.jpg&srv=img32]
	

[/URL]

a norte:


[EMAIL="

[/EMAIL]


----------



## ACalado (9 Abr 2008 às 20:53)

Boas por aqui chove torrencialmente com relâmpagos a mistura  vamos ver se a luz aguenta


----------



## profgeo (9 Abr 2008 às 21:00)

*grandeurso*  bem o mar no caniço está mesmo, como se diz por ai na terra , com     *ovelhas*

os estragos deverao ser avultados n costa sul!


sera que a chuva, nao vai cair por LX!!


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 21:05)

> Aqui chove bastante... Já há riozinhos na rua...
> Penso que haja trovoada por aí algures, porque a TV dá sinal... tenho de ir buscar o cão, que ele é que sabe quando há trovoada (vai pôr-se debaixo da mesa do PC...).



 o cão e que sabe 

por aqui chove ainda...

a luz inda não foi abaixo hoje vez nenhuma


----------



## Teles (9 Abr 2008 às 21:07)

Boa noite, disseram me agora ke o mar da nazare galgou para a estrada,ta agreste


----------



## dgstorm (9 Abr 2008 às 21:11)

Aqui naO se passa nada... nem chuva nem trovoada... absolutamente nada !


----------



## Stinger (9 Abr 2008 às 21:23)

dgstorm disse:


> Aqui naO se passa nada... nem chuva nem trovoada... absolutamente nada !



Aqui em gondomar tb nao :S

as celulas veem para estas zonas?


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Abr 2008 às 21:54)

boas

aqui em Almoinha neste momento o vento é forte céu pouco nublado, 

estou com confiança para esta madrugada, já se vê algumas formações no mar a querer desenvolver, a norte de lx vai passar uma pequena célula dentro de pouco tempo mas o melhor está para vir aqui para o centro sul.

Castelo Branco deve estar giro, alguém de lá no fórum ?

abraços


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 21:55)

tava a ver que ninguem postava....


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2008 às 21:57)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> aqui em Almoinha neste momento o vento é forte céu pouco nublado,
> 
> ...


Os satélites e radares não enganam...algo se está a passar na zona de Castelo Branco...
Pessoal dessa zona relatem tudo...


----------



## apassosviana (9 Abr 2008 às 21:57)

dgstorm disse:


> Aqui naO se passa nada... nem chuva nem trovoada... absolutamente nada !


Em viana tb não


----------



## psm (9 Abr 2008 às 21:59)

Ao ver o radar do IM,parece que vem uma célula para o estoril. Neste momento está vento de SSw moderado e céu nublado.


----------



## apassosviana (9 Abr 2008 às 22:03)

Bem , a zona cenro do pais tem muita trovoada recente

IM - DEA's


----------



## Sam (9 Abr 2008 às 22:04)

Olá a todos!
Por aqui vai chovendo por vezes forte, com muito vento e alg trovoada.
Sabem-me dizer o que está previsto para esta zona, pois encontro algumas contradições nos vários sites. Segundo me parece vem aí mais uma célula (ou várias) com alguma dimensão.. 
Obrigada...  já dei calmex ao cão tava de todo...


----------



## TiagoFCR (9 Abr 2008 às 22:11)

Em Aveiro chove moderadamente e a cerca de 2 horas atrás ouviram-se uns trovões.. ainda que ao longe. O vento acalmou depois de uma tarde muito ventosa


----------



## apassosviana (9 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

Realmente o IM fala de chuva forte e trovoda para toda a noite, o free meteo fala em chuva fraca pra uns sitios, possibilidade de trovoada noutros...


----------



## dgstorm (9 Abr 2008 às 22:22)

apassosviana disse:


> Realmente o IM fala de chuva forte e trovoda para toda a noite, o free meteo fala em chuva fraca pra uns sitios, possibilidade de trovoada noutros...



Ja falam nisso há tanto tempo e trovoada para o Minho nada !


----------



## dgstorm (9 Abr 2008 às 22:28)

E começa a chover... nada de especial... uns pingos ! 
Acho que de madrugada vamos ter alguma 'festa' !


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2008 às 22:41)

Por esta altura deve estar a entrar outra célula na zona de Aveiro


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2008 às 22:46)

tambem vai haver alguma agua no algarve, mas nao pa zona que esta mais proxima de espanha...


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2008 às 22:46)

Aqui por Lisboa o tempo está calminho... 

Temperatura actual +16,7ºC.
Vento moderado
Céu parcialmente nublado (nuvens estratiformes altas e algumas nuvens baixas a alta velocidade)
Pressão atmosférica estabilizada já há 3 horas nos 995mb.

Hoje (que eu desse por ela) não ocorreu precipitação pela zona central e este de Lisboa.

Segundo as últimas imagens do Sat24 (http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp) formam-se uns belos comunolimbos no mar a Oeste de Portugal e parecem dirigirem-se para o Norte! Parece que pelos menos nas próximas horas o Sul de Portugal vai ser poupado à precipitação!


----------



## rbsmr (9 Abr 2008 às 22:54)

profgeo disse:


> hotel no funchal!!!! deve fucar lindo deve deve
> 
> ja nao  vejo o mar assim, ha muito tempo!! no entanto, parece que esta a acalmar pela ilha!
> 
> lisboa-------------»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»vento e mais vento! nem ve-la



O que está aqui a mais não é o mar mas sim o edifício!!!

É um exemplo de um "crime urbanístico".


----------



## Santos (9 Abr 2008 às 23:01)

Por aqui chove copiosamente!
Pressão 993 hPa, temperatura 13.9ºC e vento forte


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Abr 2008 às 23:02)

Boas!

Está um vento lá fora que não se suporta A chuva caiu mais esta manhã e durante a tarde só alguns pingos!
Neste momento está vento forte, céu muito nublado e pressão a 1001 mb!

Fiquem


----------



## dgstorm (9 Abr 2008 às 23:04)

E começa a chover pesado ! 
Só falta a trovoada !


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Abr 2008 às 23:05)

Sim, é o mesmo que se passa aqui... Muito mas muito vento. 

A Pressão a 994 hPA

A temperatura a 16ºC

A norte deve ser uma festa, Não consigo ver o Montijo/ Alcochete tal é a chuva.

EDIT 1: Afinal, Almada também tem chuva... Está a cair cá uma chuvada. O__O


----------



## Rog (9 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

Carta de analise do sistema depressionário «Andrea». 
Como neste momento apenas uma depressão se mantêm no território nacional dentro do sistema depressionário, passamos a designa-la apenas por "Depressão «Andrea»". Esta não é a depressão que inicialmente recebeu o nome, mas é uma das várias depressões que surgiram dentro do sistema depressionário «Andrea» ao longo dos últimos dias. 
A situação às 22h30:


----------



## storm (9 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

Por aqui está muito vento, agora a pouco veio um aguaceiro forte em que passou tão rápido que nem deu para vir postar 

Trovoada, essa está de greve


----------



## Rog (9 Abr 2008 às 23:11)

Pelo norte da Madeira, ceu nublado alguns aguaceiros fracos, e algum vento moderado. 11,7ºC e 82%HR
1003hpa e a subir...


----------



## Santos (9 Abr 2008 às 23:12)

A quantidade de água que vai caindo por aqui é tremenda, a pressão é de 993 hPA


----------



## Gongas (9 Abr 2008 às 23:17)

aki em coimbra por volta das 20.30 cai um trovão k até a casa estremeceu, depois disso kuase não tem parado de chover, apesar de actualmente com menos intensidade. vento kuase nem se sente.


----------



## profgeo (9 Abr 2008 às 23:17)

*rbsmr* "crime urbanistco" existe em todo o lugar! basta estar de olhos bens abertos por lisboa e arredores... mesmo perto do mar


----------



## profgeo (9 Abr 2008 às 23:19)

o vento aqui continua moderado/a forte  (AV. ROMA), nao sei não em relação a ... talvez uns aguaceiros


----------



## squidward (9 Abr 2008 às 23:21)

aqui o vento tem andado forte durante quase todo o dia.
Trovoadas é que nada!! E onde acontecem é sempre nos mesmos sitios do costume (na fronteira do distrito de Santarém com o de Portalegre, na zona de Mora)


----------



## dgstorm (9 Abr 2008 às 23:22)

Rog disse:


> Carta de analise do sistema depressionário «Andrea».
> Como neste momento apenas uma depressão se mantêm no território nacional dentro do sistema depressionário, passamos a designa-la apenas por "Depressão «Andrea»". Esta não é a depressão que inicialmente recebeu o nome, mas é uma das várias depressões que surgiram dentro do sistema depressionário «Andrea» ao longo dos últimos dias.
> A situação às 22h30:



Essas celulas no atlantico ao longo da costa Centro e Norte parece que se dirigem para aqui... vamos ver se tras mais agua e luz !


----------



## Brunomc (9 Abr 2008 às 23:25)

muito vento por aqui mas nada de chuva até agora..A que horax xegam as proximas celulas ao centro e sul? A 1h da manha? Alguem sabe?


----------



## rbsmr (9 Abr 2008 às 23:25)

profgeo disse:


> *rbsmr* "crime urbanistco" existe em todo o lugar! basta estar de olhos bens abertos por lisboa e arredores... mesmo perto do mar


Concordo!


----------



## diogo (9 Abr 2008 às 23:39)

Aqui choveu às 23h e às 23:25h. 
Parece que vão entrar algumas células durante a noite.
Agora já não chove. Estão 14.5ºC , 88% HR , 994 hPa (estável), vento moderado (de vez em quando há umas rajadas e já tive que montar a "tenda" dos sensores hoje, mas já as prendi), e céu encoberto.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2008 às 23:51)

Aqui vento muito forte rajada máxima de 66,5km/h...16,8ºC, 89%HR,995hpa


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 23:51)

neste momento vento forte, ceu nublado com abertas e nada de chuva, acham que vem trovoada para Lisboa??


----------



## rbsmr (9 Abr 2008 às 23:54)

mauro miranda disse:


> neste momento vento forte, ceu nublado com abertas e nada de chuva, acham que vem trovoada para Lisboa??



Nããã...Trovoada em Lisboa é tão raro como um Porsche ao preço de um Fiat


----------



## Turista (9 Abr 2008 às 23:55)

Por estes lados o vento sopra com intensidade e em chovido moderadamente.
Trovoadas nocturnas nada... mas de manhã e por volta das 17/18 trovejou 
Vamos ver se durante a noite há mais "festa"


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 23:56)

rbsmr disse:


> Nããã...Trovoada em Lisboa é tão raro como um Porsche ao preço de um Fiat



sim, realmente hehehehe


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2008 às 00:04)

No Algarve vai trovejar ou não passará mais nada o Estofex mete alerta 1 para o sul e centro-sul para hoje, vamos ver mas não estou nada confiante


----------



## Turista (10 Abr 2008 às 00:12)

rbsmr disse:


> Lisboa (Telheiras)
> 
> 
> Deixo aqui uma imagem do Cabo Carvoeiro (a partir da praia da Areia Branca - Lourinhã) de hoje de manhã cerca das 11:00. Não tem nada de espectacular mas...é para o pessoal de Peniche não se queixar com falta de chuva!
> ...


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2008 às 00:14)

O vento agora acalmou e tem tendencia a isso mesmo já teve bem forte...agora pela madrugada vem os aguaceiros e as trovoadas de SW


----------



## Turista (10 Abr 2008 às 00:20)

De acordo com a RUN das 00h do CLIM@UA a madrugada vai ser de "festa" mas a partir de meio da manhã os aguaceiros vão começar a dissipar-se e a situação acalma mesmo bastante...
Será que amanhã a festa acaba??


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2008 às 00:22)

Por aqui, há já algumas horas que chove de forma moderada. 

9,2ºC por agora.

Extremos de ontem: 8,0ºC / 15,6ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2008 às 00:27)

Turista disse:


> De acordo com a RUN das 00h do CLIM@UA a madrugada vai ser de "festa" mas a partir de meio da manhã os aguaceiros vão começar a dissipar-se e a situação acalma mesmo bastante...
> Será que amanhã a festa acaba??



Sim a partir de amanha a tarde vai diminuindo o meu(bom) tempo com cada vez menos chuva apenas o vento vai se manter e até aumentar para a noite


----------



## Turista (10 Abr 2008 às 00:28)

Alguem sabe o que significa o triângulo vermelho na zona Oeste nesta imagem do ESTOFEX:


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2008 às 00:29)

Turista disse:


> Alguem sabe o que significa o triângulo vermelho na zona Oeste nesta imagem do ESTOFEX:



Tornado


----------



## GFVB (10 Abr 2008 às 00:29)

Por aqui vento forte, rajadas bastante fortes, mas de resto.... nada mais!


----------



## Turista (10 Abr 2008 às 00:35)

miguel disse:


> Tornado



obrigado! 
Não tinha reparado na legenda de baixo, apenas na da esquerda...


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 00:36)

Turista disse:


> Alguem sabe o que significa o triângulo vermelho na zona Oeste nesta imagem do ESTOFEX:



Foi o Tornado de ontem reportado na ESWD.

A previsão mais recente não é essa imagem, é a primeira no Estofex.


----------



## *Marta* (10 Abr 2008 às 00:39)

Aqui é que não chega nada!!


----------



## squidward (10 Abr 2008 às 00:42)

Por aqui faz uma ventania...


----------



## Pina (10 Abr 2008 às 00:52)

Houve um relampago em Coimbra por volta das 8.30 bastante forte.

Será que vai haver mais durante a noite?


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 00:53)

Continua o comboio convectivo a passar a norte daqui. Hoje não tenho direito a nada. No mar a situação é efervescente. Células muito intensas mas no Oceano.


----------



## Rog (10 Abr 2008 às 00:55)




----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2008 às 00:56)

Sim vince mas essas celulas são obrigadas a ir parar a terra pelo deslocamento da depressão o vento tem rajadas muito muito fortes agora dame ideia que a depressão está um pouco mais a sul do que mostra o GFS mas...


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2008 às 00:58)

Afinal estive a ver e está no local onde o GFS dizia para esta hora
995hpa, 16,8ºC vento com rajadas de 50/60km/h


----------



## iceworld (10 Abr 2008 às 00:58)

De registar a pressão que está nos 989hpa 
Tem chovido e hoje já levamos 2.0mm


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2008 às 01:01)

Nova rajada máxima *67,1km/H* rajada do ano até agora


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 01:07)

iceworld disse:


> De registar a pressão que está nos 989hpa



Seria interessante que assim fosse, mas acho essa pressão muito baixa para aí. Tens isso bem calibrado ?


----------



## iceworld (10 Abr 2008 às 01:12)

Vince disse:


> Seria interessante que assim fosse, mas acho essa pressão muito baixa para aí. Tens isso bem calibrado ?



É o underground de S. Silvestre. 
http://www1.interacesso.pt/~luisalmeida/tempo/

Julgo que deve estar bem calibrada mas também achei um pouco baixa.
O que dizes?


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Abr 2008 às 01:17)

boas

já estou a ver clarões a oeste de sesimbra 

abraços


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 01:18)

iceworld disse:


> É o underground de S. Silvestre.
> http://www1.interacesso.pt/~luisalmeida/tempo/
> 
> Julgo que deve estar bem calibrada mas também achei um pouco baixa.
> O que dizes?



Penso que não está bem, vou tentar avisar o proprietário, que acho que ainda ontem apareceu no forum. Em princípio andará agora nessa zona pelos 993 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2008 às 01:20)

iceworld disse:


> É o underground de S. Silvestre.
> http://www1.interacesso.pt/~luisalmeida/tempo/
> 
> Julgo que deve estar bem calibrada mas também achei um pouco baixa.
> O que dizes?



Às 0h, e segundo o IM Coimbra estava com 993,1hPa.
A mais baixa era no Cabo Carvoeiro: 992,5hPa.
Em 1h20 não creio que tenha descido tanto.

Por aqui o vento continua muito forte. Mas de chuva zero.
As células começam a direccionar-se para a região de Lisboa! finalmente


----------



## Pina (10 Abr 2008 às 01:33)

E para Coimbra vem alguma coisa?


----------



## Luis França (10 Abr 2008 às 01:36)

Ora aí está! A sudoeste os primeiros clarões avistados em Benfica.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Abr 2008 às 01:41)

Por aqui a pressão atingiu agora o mínimo valor de há muito tempo 991.8 e com o deslocamento do centro da andrea para leste mais esta estranha  quase ausência de vento significará que estaremos  aqui a norte  já no centro da circulação da Andrea e que mais hora menos hora o vento fixar-se-á no quadrante Norte e obviamente intensificar-se-á.
Agora, chuva fraquinha e aqui pela região do Porto o que se prespectivava para esta tarde/noite olhando para as células convectivas no satélite o saldo acaba por soar a frustração. 4mm de precipitação em 2 aguaceiros curtos.
É evidente que até amanhã de manhã mais surpresas podem ocorrer.
Continua a forte actividade convectiva a SW .
Ainda estámos na rota ...


----------



## iceworld (10 Abr 2008 às 01:43)

Vince disse:


> Penso que não está bem, vou tentar avisar o proprietário, que acho que ainda ontem apareceu no forum. Em princípio andará agora nessa zona pelos 993 hPa.



Já enviei um mail a alertar para a situação. 
Se entretanto entrares em contacto com ele avisa para saber quando já estiver calibrada.
obrigado 


ps: Entretanto penico encheu até aos 12mm hoje


----------



## Pina (10 Abr 2008 às 01:45)

E as trovoadas chegarão a coimbra?


----------



## iceworld (10 Abr 2008 às 01:49)

Pina disse:


> E as trovoadas chegarão a coimbra?



Em princípio não deve chegar mais nada mas ... nunca se sabe


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Abr 2008 às 01:50)

boas

o vento aumentou de velocidade, alguns clarões, mas mais calmo após um grande clarão onde ainda deu para ouvir o trovão

já viram o sat24 está a crescer a olhos vistos mesmo em frente a lx 

mais 1 hora para quem aguentar e vai ver umas belas trovoadas , espero eu 

abraços


----------



## StormFairy (10 Abr 2008 às 01:59)

Vento a aumentar consideravelmente, já vejo  daqui  e chove bem

Fui espreitar a estação do Hotspot, (geograficamente é a mais perto de mim, não sei em que parte de Setubal está o Miguel) não sei quanto tempo leva a actualizar e registar estas rajadas mas passou os 61Km certamente 


EDIT : Já se ouvem as minhas amiguinhas, vou lá pra cima vê-las


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2008 às 02:08)

Vi agora um clarão enorme mesmo por trás do monsanto!
Porcaria de nuvens baixas! Tiram-me o espectaculo todo!

Bem, vou voltar para a minha cadeira com vista para o sul!


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Abr 2008 às 02:14)

StormFairy disse:


> Vento a aumentar consideravelmente, já vejo  daqui  e chove bem
> 
> Fui espreitar a estação do Hotspot, (geograficamente é a mais perto de mim, não sei em que parte de Setubal está o Miguel) não sei quanto tempo leva a actualizar e registar estas rajadas mas passou os 61Km certamente
> 
> ...



boas

sim as rajadas devem andar por esses valores.

aqui também já  ouvi umas quantas

abraços


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2008 às 02:15)

CopyRight@Sat24.com


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Abr 2008 às 02:17)

boas

a que passou aqui em sesimbra vai mesmo na direcção de palmela deve estar a passar na quinta do peru e depois vai para a quinta do anjo é uma célula bem 



abraços


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Abr 2008 às 02:20)

vi um mesmo por cima de mim no meio das nuvens que tao aqui ... 
Weeee vi um ...


----------



## Pina (10 Abr 2008 às 02:21)

Vai em direção a norte ou ao contrário?


----------



## StormFairy (10 Abr 2008 às 02:34)

Precipitação na ultima hora 5,8mm
           Pressão 993,5 hpa

HOTSPOT vou pedindo os teus dados emprestados enquanto dormes


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Abr 2008 às 02:40)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> sim as rajadas devem andar por esses valores.
> 
> ...



...e aqui apenas uma pequena aragem (nem 10 km/h) de  sueste.
Continua uma chuva fraca sem parar há 90 min.O acumulado destas últimas 2 horas  é de 0,9 mm.
Aqui só há nuvens estratiformes.Não há convecção...


----------



## iceworld (10 Abr 2008 às 02:40)

Por aqui vai chovendo e já levamos hoje 13mm. 
O vento mudou completamente, desde o início da Andrea que tem estado de SO estando agora a O,  o que pode implicar uma chuvinha extra aqui para estes lados!!! Assim espero


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Abr 2008 às 02:46)

boas
neste momento está bastante activa esta frente a entrar na margem sul 

grandes clarões 

abraços


----------



## StormFairy (10 Abr 2008 às 02:50)

uma festa de luz aqui, mas já estou como o André  as nuvens baixas tiram-me a vista.

Já vi que vai ser uma noite mal dormida  e fiquei a saber que a minha cadela não gosta destas festas  não pára de rosnar


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 02:55)

Aleluia, chegou a trovoada. Já vai numas 3 ou 4 descargas embora não muito próximas 

Quanto ao vento, nada de muito especial, a única diferença para outras noites ventosas mais recentes é a regularidade do vento, não é muito forte, não há grandes rajadas, mas é constante desde há horas.

Eu me despeço, continuação de boa noite, convectiva  q.b.


----------



## Pina (10 Abr 2008 às 03:03)

E alguem me sabe dizer se as trovoadas vao ficar pela zona de Lisboa ou se vao dirigir para centro e norte também?


----------



## Maeglin (10 Abr 2008 às 03:07)

Aqui chove moderamente , o vento está "forte" , e temos trovoada 
As nuvens baixas tampam os clarões 

Pressão nos 992 Hpa.


----------



## StormFairy (10 Abr 2008 às 03:15)

Pina disse:


> E alguem me sabe dizer se as trovoadas vao ficar pela zona de Lisboa ou se vao dirigir para centro e norte também?



Não serei a pessoa mais indicada para responder mas recorrendo ao www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp é possivel ver a direcção em que vão as células


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2008 às 03:34)

Aliás, 

A minha vista ampla permite vê-los de todos os lados.
Mas agora a chuva está a molhar e embaciar a janela toda.
Estão a aproximar-se daqui.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Abr 2008 às 03:44)

Mais uma vez há festa para os vossos lados.
Por aqui chove fraco, fraquíssimo há 3 horas sem parar.(2.2 mm)
Não era nada disto que estava à espera esta noite...
Hoje as imagens de satélite terão que ser observadas com vinte olhos ,uma vez que são enganadoras.Nessas células convectivas ,não se pode fazer cálculos de movimento da célula como quando são feitos com êxito quando a intensidade da precipitação provem de uma frente fria.Estas células , uma por mais violentas que se tornem, têm  vida curta.E o que uma imagem de satélite nos diz agora dissipa-nos os cálculos na seguinte e inventa outros...
Hoje aqui tanto que foi anunciado, quase nada se passou ...
guardado estará o bocado....


----------



## StormFairy (10 Abr 2008 às 03:49)

Mmmmm.... que calma tão subita.... 

Edit : Precipitação das ultimas 3 horas por aqui : 10mm informação gentilmente cedida pela estação do HOTSPOT


----------



## Maeglin (10 Abr 2008 às 03:51)

Update :

Diluvio com granizo á mistura  durante 10 min .A  trovoada (não consigo adormecer) continua .

Vento abrandou , com queda de temperatura acentuada. 
Pressão a dar sinais de querer começar a subir.


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2008 às 04:10)

Margem sul a facturar!

Almada: 18,0mm
Alhos-Vedros: 15,0mm
Moita: 9,9mm

Aqui só rende mesmo pela vista ampla, porque encher o penico tá quieto.
Vou com apenas 0,8mm.
O vento está bem mais fraco e a temperatura desceu para os 12,7ºC.

EDIT:
Relâmpago brutal sobre Oeiras! A estação do fsl está com 131mm/h.
Um forte estrondo já fez disparar os alarmes dos carros aqui. Voltou o vento muito forte!


----------



## rozzo (10 Abr 2008 às 04:20)

AnDré disse:


> Margem sul a facturar!
> 
> Almada: 18,0mm
> Alhos-Vedros: 15,0mm
> ...



confirmo!
grande squall line! diluvio brutal durante minutos aqui em oeiras


----------



## StormFairy (10 Abr 2008 às 04:20)

Após uma breve calma que deu para comer uma sandocha 

Vento mais calmo 
Humidade : 89% e a subir
Pressão : 993 hpa estabilizada
frequência entre clarões é agora de 10 minutos +/-

EDIT 5 min após o post : Vento a aumentar
Humidade 92% e a subir
Pressão a descer : 992,7 hpa


----------



## StormFairy (10 Abr 2008 às 04:50)

UPDATE : Vento rajada de 64.3 Km
              Pressão a descer 992.2 hpa
              Um Festival de Luz e de barulho também


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2008 às 06:48)

Menores valopres de pressão atmosférica às 5h00:

Cabo Carvoeiro - 900,3 hPa
Viana do Castelo - 990,7 hPa
Coimbra (Aeródromo) - 991,1 hPa
Lisboa (Geof.) - 991,6 hPa


----------



## storm (10 Abr 2008 às 07:08)

Que animação devido a trovoada, por cá nem uma.
A coisa de 10/15 minutos(isto não é forma de acordar) acabou de cair um aguaceiro , parecia um diluvio acompanhado de vento forte, nestes dias todos de depressão ainda não tinha caído desta forma.


----------



## psm (10 Abr 2008 às 07:53)

Bom dia 

Nesta hora que escrevo o vento está a mudar para NW e está moderado e chove moderamente.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2008 às 08:07)

Bom dia a todos!

Uma noite muito mais animada, sem duvida...

Entre as 4:20 e as 5:00, quando fiquei acoradado, ouvi, trovoes, embora poucos (5-6)... mas é melhor que nada

A minima tenho-a agora, enquanto cai uma chuvada!... com 12,4ºC

Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 992 hPa (já tive *990 hPa*)


A precipitação... esta muito mais generosa... ate agora já vou com *10,5mm*, e com a chuva que está a cair esta a subir muito rápido...


----------



## HotSpot (10 Abr 2008 às 08:34)

Bom, como o mirones e o ajrebelo ontem referiram foi um diluvio pela margem sul ao fim da tarde.

Até bati o rain/rate maximo da estação. Foram só uns "miseros" *232 mm/hora*


----------



## jpmartins (10 Abr 2008 às 09:10)

Bom dia a todos,
O Sistema Depressionário «Andrea esta noite deixou a sua marca, chuva e mais chuva que por vezes era mto forte.

Desde as 18h de ontem - 66 mm/m2
O max numa hora - 15.5 mm/m2
Pressão min. - 989.7 hPa
Precip total - 131.2 mm/m2


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2008 às 09:11)

Bem, foi uma noite animada! As consequências disso é que agora estou completamente zombie!

No entanto, mais uma vez a precipitação não quis nada comigo.
Apenas e somente 3,8mm desde as 0h.

Segue o dia de aguaceiros.


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2008 às 09:22)

bom dia a todos, que noite tão agitada, por volta das 3:00, começou a chover torrencialmente, chegando mesmo a cair granizo, animação com trovoadas, que me fizeram levantar da cama pra desligar os computadores, o festival durou ate mais ou menos 4:00, hora em que finalmente consegui dormir.
esta manhã o ceu ta nublado, ja vejo a escuridão a vir de oeste, venha ela


----------



## Redfish (10 Abr 2008 às 09:29)

Bom dia.
Aqui pelos Algarves chove com bastante intensidade:rain


----------



## DarkAngel (10 Abr 2008 às 10:29)

Felizmente na Madeira já está calmo. só que ontem tivemos ondas de 10 metros na costa sul da ilha, principalmente no Funchal e Santa Cruz. Nunca foi visto ondas assim de tão grande altitude e potência.

agora bora a contabilizar os estragos.


DarkAngel


----------



## Rog (10 Abr 2008 às 10:40)




----------



## Rog (10 Abr 2008 às 10:44)

DarkAngel disse:


> Felizmente na Madeira já está calmo. só que ontem tivemos ondas de 10 metros na costa sul da ilha, principalmente no Funchal e Santa Cruz. Nunca foi visto ondas assim de tão grande altitude e potência.
> 
> agora bora a contabilizar os estragos.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo DarkAngel 

Pelo Norte da Madeira as ondas não chegaram a tanto, e por este momento não há vento nem chuva. 
Durante a noite os aguaceiros ainda apareceram num total de 17mm.
Neste momento: 10,5ºC; 93%HR e 1010hPa


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Abr 2008 às 11:02)

Parece que pra lisboa talvez haja alguma coisa alerta laranja ... e foi actualizado as 8h23


----------



## vitamos (10 Abr 2008 às 11:02)

Bom dia a todos!

Fazendo um breve resumo de ontem aqui por Coimbra:

Foi talvez o dia mais animado do sistema Andrea, com aguaceiros que se intensificaram com o cair da noite e que foram caindo espaçadamente com momentos de muita intensidade. O vento teve o seu pico máximo (daquilo que me apercebi) esta manhã, mas nada de muito significativo. As trovoadas foram a grande desilusão  Alguns raios por volta das 20horas e um isolado por volta da 1h30min... De resto não me apercebi de mais nada!

A pressão esta manhã estava nos 992hPa... chegou a hora do adeus à Andrea... Muito prometeu, algo cumpriu... por Coimbra deixou um nadinha a desejar mas mesmo assim não foi nada mau!


----------



## diogo (10 Abr 2008 às 11:09)

Redfish disse:


> Bom dia.
> Aqui pelos Algarves chove com bastante intensidade:rain



Oi Redfish se não te importares vai lá acima aos Covões ver se as casas ainda estão em pé! (espero que a minha esteja)


----------



## Rog (10 Abr 2008 às 11:11)




----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2008 às 11:12)

*A precipitação que falta nas regiões do Norte e Centro ...*

Precipitação acumulada em 72 horas: Entre as 06h00 de Segunda-feira e as 06h00 de Quinta-feira
* * *
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) – 193,9 mm
Viseu (644 m) – 154,0 mm
Castelo Branco (384 m) – 94,0 mm
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) – 90,0 mm
Vila Real (562 m) – 90,0 mm
Ovar / Maceda (22 m) – 73,0 mm
Faro (8 m) – 72,2 mm
Coimbra (179 m) – 64 mm
Bragança (692 m) – 62,0 mm
Porto / Pedras Rubras (77 m) – 56,0 mm
Portalegre (590 m) – 50,0 mm
Cabo Carvoeiro (34 m ) – 48,3 mm
Sintra / Granja (130 m) – 47,9 mm
Évora (246 m) – 46,6 mm
Lisboa (105 m) – 40,0 mm
Lisboa Geof. (95 m) – 36,6 mm
Santa Maria (100 m) – 36,6 mm
Sagres (26 m) – 36,0 mm
Porto Santo (82 m) – 35,1 mm
Montijo (11 m) – 32,6 mm
Montijo / Montes Chaos (103 m) – 28,7 mm
Beja / B. Aérea (203 m) – 25,0 mm
Horta (62 m) – 15,3 mm
Lajes / Terceira (54 m) – 12,7 mm
Flores (29 m) – 8,7 mm
===============================
Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Luis França (10 Abr 2008 às 11:13)

Ora bom dia a todos que eu sinto-me um zombie electrificado ... 

Alguém filmou a trovoada desta madrugada em Lisboa? 

Pois só agora acordei da longa noite eléctrica por Benfica e.... consegui filmar a maior parte da trovoada entre prédios mas tive um bónus interessante às 4:30 AM. O último trovão que mais parecia um canhão foi captado pela minha câmara mesmo à minha frente: um raio vertical ao mesmo tempo que 2 raios horizontais rasgaram com dor o céu.

Ainda tenho de editar os 15 clips que fiz ....


----------



## diogo (10 Abr 2008 às 11:14)

13.2ºC , 89% HR , 996 hPa , céu encoberto p/ nuvens baixas e vento fraco.
Esta noite só deu pra ouvir 2 ou 3 trovões entre as 2:30 e as 3:00 quando acordei depois foi só dormir-pedra. 
Também choveu bastante nessa altura (agora estão 26 mm/m2 no copinho).
Parece que vem um pouco de frio para os próximos dias, depois é outra depressão. Já pensaram no nome dela?


----------



## Paulo H (10 Abr 2008 às 11:25)

Para resumir o dia de ontem em Castelo Branco, posso dizer que ficou 
um pouco além do esperado.. Ocorreram aguaceiros moderados, sendo que 
entre as 19h15 e as 19h45 ocorreu um aguaceiro bem forte por 15min 
daqueles que fazem fumo ao cair, havia 1m de neblina por onde caia!
As trovoadas ocorreram um pouco pela tarde e pela noite fora, podem verificar no mapa de trovoadas do INM, a região mais afectada foi certamente todo o vale do Tejo desde Lisboa ao Tejo Internacional.

O vento não se fez sentir, ainda pensei que fosse possível ver algum tornado, 
a lembrar o sucedido aqui em 1954, ver wikipédia[Tornado]: "Verificou-se que o tornado mais intenso em Portugal (um F3) ocorreu em Castelo Branco, em 6 de Novembro de 1954, causando 5 mortos e 220 feridos e destruindo a estação meteorológica local." Hei-de reunir fotos para mostrar aqui no forum, mas só para terem uma ideia, em metade da cidade foram poucos os telhados 
que conseguiram resistir (e não eram telhados de chapa), carros arrastados e o coreto da cidade (estrutura pesadíssima) voou literalmente 1km entre o parque da cidade e o centro.

Imagino que um F3 na escala de Zaffir (F1-F6), seja algo como 300km/h!


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2008 às 11:25)

Luis França disse:


> Ora bom dia a todos que eu sinto-me um zombie electrificado ...
> 
> Alguém filmou a trovoada desta madrugada em Lisboa?
> 
> ...



Eu tentei, mas as nuvens baixas fizeram com que nos videos apenas se vejam clarões. De qualquer maneira logo vou passa-los para o computador e edita-los a ver se estão alguma coisa de jeito.

Da Andrea, acumulei 39,5mm.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Abr 2008 às 11:49)

Gerofil disse:


> *A precipitação que falta nas regiões do Norte e Centro ...*
> 
> Precipitação acumulada em 72 horas: Entre as 06h00 de Segunda-feira e as 06h00 de Quinta-feira
> * * *
> ...



Se nos fixarmos nos valores médios de precipitação para Abril no Porto, Lisboa e Faro constatámos que a Andrea que hoje está a dar as despedidas foi generosa,muito generosa:
 Assim  o Porto que registou 56mm nestes 3 dias o seu valor médio deste mês é de 84 mm.Está a apenas 28 mm da média do mês.
Lisboa registou 40mm e o valor médio é de 70 e Faro que registou 72,2 ultrapassou (duplicou)já o seu valor mensal que é de 31mm.Isto para falar só nos dados que disponho de médias mensais por que se formos falar do Funchal 194mm aí os valores de cada um dos 3 dias ultrapassou a média total do mês que eu desconheço mas que andará numa média próxima da de Faro e se assim for sextuplicou-a .
No mês de Abril é crucial que chova, dizem-nos imensos adágios de agricultura e sentem os agricultores.
Pois bem, a rega via Andrea,foi monumental e mais ou menos bem distribuida por todo o Portugal.
Ainda bem que assim ocorreu...


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 12:01)

Paulo H disse:


> Hei-de reunir fotos para mostrar aqui no forum, mas só para terem uma ideia, em metade da cidade foram poucos os telhados
> que conseguiram resistir (e não eram telhados de chapa), carros arrastados e o coreto da cidade (estrutura pesadíssima) voou literalmente 1km entre o parque da cidade e o centro.
> 
> Imagino que um F3 na escala de Zaffir (F1-F6), seja algo como 300km/h!



Já há bastante material desse evento no forum:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-historicos-efemerides/tornados-em-portugal-780-9.html#post52550
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-historicos-efemerides/tornados-em-portugal-780-8.html#post52529

Mas se tiveres mais acrescenta a esse tópico que agora indiquei.


----------



## jpmartins (10 Abr 2008 às 12:12)

iceworld disse:


> De registar a pressão que está nos 989hpa
> Tem chovido e hoje já levamos 2.0mm



Tb registei 989.7 hPa, por volta dessa hora.


----------



## iceworld (10 Abr 2008 às 12:18)

jpmartins disse:


> Tb registei 989.7 hPa, por volta dessa hora.



E esta hein ??


----------



## Paulo H (10 Abr 2008 às 12:20)

nimboestrato disse:


> No mês de Abril é crucial que chova, dizem-nos imensos adágios de agricultura e sentem os agricultores.
> Pois bem, a rega via Andrea,foi monumental e mais ou menos bem distribuida por todo o Portugal.
> Ainda bem que assim ocorreu...




Olhe que não, olhe que não.. 

Vai aparecer sempre alguém a queixar-se dos prejuízos, e alguns com razão! 
A chuva é bem vinda, em Abril também, claro! Mas o óptimo seria que chovesse o mesmo mas por todo o mês e não em 3 ou 4 dias! Os aguaceiros mais fortes quebram a flor que estava ainda em fase de polinização. Certamente as cerejeiras vão ter uma quebra de produção, e as minhas laranjeiras deixaram cair quase 1cm de flor no chão, parecia neve!

Não é o caso deste ano, mas quanto aos incendios também há quem diga que um ano demasiado chuvoso propicia o crescimento dos matos e restante matéria vegetal que se tornará combustível na época de Verão com a seca.

Também é errado dizer que sempre que chove muito as albufeiras recuperam os níveis proporcionalmente. Quando existe seca nos solos (níveis freáticos baixos), a água das chuvas nunca faz subir o nível como se esperava, mas se os solos estiverem saturados, aí sim! Faço exploração e tratamento em ETAs e mantenho vigilância no nível das albufeiras, e realmente não é com muita chuva que as coisas se resolvem, é preferível menos chuva, mas contínua.

Ups.. Já me estiquei! Por aqui céu com muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros fracos. A pressão mínima ficou nos 992hPa.

Alguém sabem qual a pressão atmosférica mínima em Portugal nestes dias?



Mas pronto..


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 12:28)

jpmartins disse:


> Tb registei 989.7 hPa, por volta dessa hora.



Quanto registaste hoje ao meio dia ?

A estação amadora do WU de Coimbra/S.Silvestre baixou até aos 986 hPa às 6 da manhã, o que não é possível, a depressão seria mais cavada e teriamos tido muito mais vento por aqui por exemplo. Os modelos podiam estar errados mas a pressão deles bate bem com as observações que vejo do IM esta manhã

Por exemplo, comparando a estação do IM de Coimbra a esta amadora à mesma hora, a diferença é significativam, de 4hPa:

11:02  988.7hPa  Coimbra S.Silvestre
11:00  993.3hPa  IM Coimbra 

É muito importante as estações amadoras terem tudo bem calibrado pois como não temos acesso aos dados das oficiais em tempo real e quando fazemos seguimentos é a nossa única forma de perceber se as coisas estão como nos modelos ou haverá supresas. Um ou dois hPa de erro é normal , mas mais do que isso já é chato pelo que convem estar tudo o melhor calibrado possível.


----------



## iceworld (10 Abr 2008 às 12:36)

Paulo H disse:


> Olhe que não, olhe que não..
> 
> Vai aparecer sempre alguém a queixar-se dos prejuízos, e alguns com razão!
> A chuva é bem vinda, em Abril também, claro! Mas o óptimo seria que chovesse o mesmo mas por todo o mês e não em 3 ou 4 dias! Os aguaceiros mais fortes quebram a flor que estava ainda em fase de polinização. Certamente as cerejeiras vão ter uma quebra de produção, e as minhas laranjeiras deixaram cair quase 1cm de flor no chão, parecia neve!
> ...



Segundo estudos feitos, até um certo nível de precipitação durante a época de chuvas (entre Jan. e Abril +-500mm) à um aumento da área ardida o que está relacionado com o aumento da carga combustível. Contudo para valores de precipitação acima dos 500mm regista-se uma diminuição da área ardida porque as reservas de água no solo se mantêm elevadas por períodos de tempo mais longo.
Até ao momento em Coimbra registamos (Jan/Abril) cerca de 216mm. Este ano já não chegaremos aos desejados 500mm para a época o que indica que teremos uma difícil época de fogos. Sempre condicionado com o que pode chover durante a época estival!


----------



## profgeo (10 Abr 2008 às 12:37)

boa dia pessoal. hoje acordei com umas valentes  e  por lisboa....

estou espantado com a capa com o Diario de Noticias da Madeira *NUNCA* vi ondas daquele tamanho na costa sul.... bem disse *DARKANGEL* ondas de 10 metros.. aqui esta uma fotos





(DOCA DOS CAVACAS)





(PRAIA DA CALHETA--- quase sem areia)


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 12:57)

Paulo H disse:


> Olhe que não, olhe que não..
> 
> Vai aparecer sempre alguém a queixar-se dos prejuízos, e alguns com razão!
> A chuva é bem vinda, em Abril também, claro! Mas o óptimo seria que chovesse o mesmo mas por todo o mês e não em 3 ou 4 dias! Os aguaceiros mais fortes quebram a flor que estava ainda em fase de polinização. Certamente as cerejeiras vão ter uma quebra de produção, e as minhas laranjeiras deixaram cair quase 1cm de flor no chão, parecia neve!
> ...




Eu compreendo que seja verdade que disseste, mas penso que é sempre dificil saber o que é melhor ou pior sem saber o que se seguirá depois. Claro que podia ser de melhor forma, mas também podia ser de muitas piores, como por exemplo não haver precipitação de todo.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2008 às 13:06)

Por aqui noite de alguma trovoada senti uma ou duas entre o sono 

O mínimo de pressão foi de 991hpa  tive uma rajada máxima de 75km/h ás 2:54 

Neste momento muito vento devido e ao começar das abertas por parte das nuvens está uma grande sensação de frio na rua devido ao vento.

Estou com 13.4ºC e a pressão está nos 997hpa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2008 às 13:12)

nimboestrato disse:


> Se nos fixarmos nos valores médios de precipitação para Abril no Porto, Lisboa e Faro constatámos que a Andrea que hoje está a dar as despedidas foi generosa,muito generosa:
> Assim  o Porto que registou 56mm nestes 3 dias o seu valor médio deste mês é de 84 mm.Está a apenas 28 mm da média do mês.
> Lisboa registou 40mm e o valor médio é de 70 e Faro que registou 72,2 ultrapassou (duplicou)já o seu valor mensal que é de 31mm.Isto para falar só nos dados que disponho de médias mensais por que se formos falar do Funchal 194mm aí os valores de cada um dos 3 dias ultrapassou a média total do mês que eu desconheço mas que andará numa média próxima da de Faro e se assim for sextuplicou-a .
> No mês de Abril é crucial que chova, dizem-nos imensos adágios de agricultura e sentem os agricultores.
> ...



Bom, por aqui, depois de uma noite com rajadas de vento fortíssimas e com aguaceiros fortes de manhã registei 4 mm hoje e a Andrea deixou em Olhão 90 mm, mas nem uma trovoada vi, irra da Andrea

Nimboestrato a média em Faro em Abril é de 38 mm e não de 31 mm como referiste e a média do Funchal para o mês de Abril é de 39 mm, só uma pequena correcção aos teus valores.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2008 às 13:13)

Noite de temporal por aqui com muito muito vento, chuva muito forte e trovoadas tentei fotos mas não deu não vi raios era só grandes claroes...chuva desde as 00h de *18,9mm* pressão mínima de *992hpa*, temperatura mínima de 14,0ºC...

Agora não chove nem choveu mais esta manha! temperatura de 15,2ºC, 67%HR, 997hpa vento finalmente fraco inferior a 5km/h mas deverá aumentar ao fim da tarde e ficar moderado...


----------



## StormFairy (10 Abr 2008 às 13:28)

Tou "azombiada" 
Em relação a esta madrgada, tentei fazer um ou outro video, mas achei que não estão grande coisa, só clarões, as nuvens baixas tiraram um pouco a beleza do espectáculo. Mas deu para animar, pelo menos até a luz falhar 

espero que o HOTSPOT, não se tenha importado por ter "pedido emprestado" os dados da estação dele.


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2008 às 13:30)

Por aqui continua a chover com 9,4ºC. Tem estado a chover toda a manhã e também durante toda a noite, mas sempre com intensidade fraca a moderada.

Este episódio foi bastante positivo, nomeadamente ao nível da quantidade de precipitação (terá rendido uns 70mm). Pode ser que não tenha havido muitos estragos, pois a chuva e o vento nunca foram muito intensos.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2008 às 13:31)

Boa tarde!

Profgeo... a primeira foto está fantastica!

Aqui choveu até por volta das 10:00 e o total acumulado hoje já vai em *14,5mm*
Agora não chove... estão *12,9ºC*, céu muito nublado com algumas abertas... e o vento está algo forte... 24,9 km/h no momento e wind chill a 6ºC...Humidade a 76% e Pressão a subir rapidamente!...998 hPa

Uma foto de há pouco!


----------



## jpmartins (10 Abr 2008 às 13:43)

Vince disse:


> Quanto registaste hoje ao meio dia ?
> 
> A estação amadora do WU de Coimbra/S.Silvestre baixou até aos 986 hPa às 6 da manhã, o que não é possível, a depressão seria mais cavada e teriamos tido muito mais vento por aqui por exemplo. Os modelos podiam estar errados mas a pressão deles bate bem com as observações que vejo do IM esta manhã
> 
> ...



Vince ao meio dia estava com 993.6 hPa.
13:30 - 995.0 hPa
Mas afinal tinha ficado com a ideia das 2h, mas foi bem mais tarde 6:30 qd registei a pressão min.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Abr 2008 às 14:10)

StormFairy disse:


> espero que o HOTSPOT, não se tenha importado por ter "pedido emprestado" os dados da estação dele.



Claro que não. Eles, os dados, estao disponiveis para usar e abusar 

Hoje desde as 0 horas a precipitação foi de 10,8 mm.

O total do mês que é o mesmo deste episódio "Andreia" foi de *38,8 mm*

A maior rajada foi de *74 km/h* no dia 7

A pressão mínima foi de *991.8 hPa* às 06:48 de hoje.

Trovoada só hoje durante a noite e nunca foi muito perto.

Fica assim em jeito de resumo o que a estação registou.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2008 às 14:11)

O céu está de novo encoberto e tenho 12,6ºC...
Vento a 20,5 km/h

Pressão em subida...999 hPa


----------



## Paulo H (10 Abr 2008 às 14:27)

Vince disse:


> Eu compreendo que seja verdade que disseste, mas penso que é sempre dificil saber o que é melhor ou pior sem saber o que se seguirá depois. Claro que podia ser de melhor forma, mas também podia ser de muitas piores, como por exemplo não haver precipitação de todo.



Eu concordo contigo, mas é dever alertar sempre para que nem sempre se pense que tudo o que acontece é bom para todos! Como quase tudo na vida, o óptimo é inimigo do bom, mais vale tarde que mais tarde e nem 8 nem 80!

É sempre preferível terem vindo estas chuvas! E que bem precisamos..

Abraço


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2008 às 14:52)

Tenho *12,1ºC*... bem próximo da minima do dia de 11,8ºC...o céu continua encoberto!
Vento a 28,4 km/h e wind chill a *4,5ºC*
Pressão a 999 hPa, mas ja esteve a 1000 hPa


----------



## vitamos (10 Abr 2008 às 14:55)

Por aqui alguma chuva fraca e céu muito nublado na despedida da "Andrea".


----------



## *Marta* (10 Abr 2008 às 15:02)

Aqui, a trovoada e a chuva forte só chegaram perto das 3 da manhã, altura em que eu já estava a dormir... A festa foi fraca e passou depressa!


----------



## profgeo (10 Abr 2008 às 16:12)

*GILMET* até eu fikei espatantado desde que nascinunca vi o mar assim na costa sul!!!até aquela altura!!


por aqui (AV.ROMA) vento moderado, alguns chuviscos (de x em quando) e os raios de sol espreitam por entre as nuvens

é mesmo, a despedida do Andrea!!
    hehehe


----------



## Luis França (10 Abr 2008 às 16:12)

Ora cá está o video prometido. Foi editado e encurtado por causa das pausas mortas:


----------



## profgeo (10 Abr 2008 às 16:36)

*POTENTE* *LUis França* 

recordo-me desse último trovao....até parece que foi mesmo em cima da capital


----------



## Luis França (10 Abr 2008 às 16:42)

Mas foi mesmo na capital, embora more em Benfica. Até dei um salto porque não estava à espera que fosse por cima do bairro em frente. 
Depois encostei às "boxes"...


----------



## jpmartins (10 Abr 2008 às 16:42)

Bom trabalho Luís
Por aqui ceu mto nublado, o vento tem aumentado de intensidade ao longo da tarde, soprando moderado a forte.


----------



## Sam (10 Abr 2008 às 16:48)

Video fixe
Ontem por cá choveu bem, por vezes forte, com muito vento, também ele forte e acompanhado de trovoada.
Hoje também choveu bem de manhã por várias vezes.
Agora o céu tá muito nublado e algumas previsões continuam a dar chuva, vento e trovoada para hoje..apesar de ter visto que o Andrea despedia-se no final da manha de hoje..


----------



## Stinger (10 Abr 2008 às 16:52)

Bem posso dizer que esta andrea aqui pela regiao do porto e em gondomar foi um autentico fiasco...
Trovoadas 0 chuva forte 0 vento forte 0 chuva fraca sim isso houve enfim um cenario fraquinho mais valia ter tado o calor que para uma festa destas dimensoes


----------



## StormFairy (10 Abr 2008 às 16:54)

Luis França 

Aqui nunca cheguei a ter esses "efeitos sonoros"


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2008 às 17:16)

Luis França disse:


> Ora cá está o video prometido. Foi editado e encurtado por causa das pausas mortas:



Que video espectacular Luis França! Isso foi a que horas? Entre as 4:00 e as 5:00 estive acordado e ouvi alguns... talvez tenha ate ouvido aquele ultimo "grandalhao"

Esse ultimo...


















E não é que a minima foi mesmo ás 15:39, com 11,3ºC durante um aguaceiro? Pois foi...

Neste momento 11,8ºC, Vento a 21 km/h e wind chill a 5ºC
Humidade a 74%´
Pressão a 1001 hPa (que subida...)

Precipitação hoje: 15,0mm

Agora caem mais uns pingos e ha pouco estava assim...
Aquelas nuvens ao fundo ja chegaram


----------



## Luis França (10 Abr 2008 às 17:29)

Comecei às 03:00 e terminei com o grande estrondo às 04:20 com 2GB de clips.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2008 às 17:36)

Luis França disse:


> Comecei às 03:00 e terminei com o grande estrondo às 04:20 com 2GB de clips.



2GB... pois... o grande foi mesmo por essa hora

E tenho nova minima do dia... 11,2ºC
Cai um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## dgstorm (10 Abr 2008 às 17:50)

Por aqui sigo com 11ºC !
Tá um frio de rachar la fora, um vento moderado de Norte, com umas rajadas bem fortes e geladas e caem umas pingas grossas mas muito dispersas, mas a sensação de frio que o vento provoca é enorme mesmo !


----------



## mauro miranda (10 Abr 2008 às 17:53)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui sigo com 11ºC !
> Tá um frio de rachar la fora, um vento moderado de Norte, com umas rajadas bem fortes e geladas e caem umas pingas grossas mas muito dispersas, mas a sensação de frio que o vento provoca é enorme mesmo !



tal e qual aqui em Lisboa, de repente ficou tanto frio, estao a cair uns choviscos com um vento gélido, diria que estão 12 graus mais ou menos


----------



## mauro miranda (10 Abr 2008 às 17:54)

acham que vamos ter mais trovoada esta noite?? é que as nuvens estao a ganhar desenvolvimento vertical e as nuvens baixas estao a ficar negras


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2008 às 17:54)

Bem, só grandes reportagens!

A primeira foto da Madeira postada pelo *profgeo* está Brutal. Eu é que não gostava de estar naquele hotel.
Em relação ao video do *Luis França*, está bem melhor que o meu!
Aquele ultimo trovão abafou tudo!

Aqui não fui realmente atingido com essa força toda.
Fica o video  de alguns momentos desta madrugada. Levei um banco para a varanda e instalei-me por lá!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2008 às 17:55)

Belo filme André! Parece-me até que em Lisboa a trovoada foi melhor do que aqui...

Aqui tenho novamente nova minima do dia... *10,5ºC* e chuva moderada...

Hoje: *16,0mm*


----------



## mauro miranda (10 Abr 2008 às 18:01)

pessoallllllllllllllllllllllll o br.weather.com diz que esta noite lisboa espera chuva trovoada e vento, hehehe afinal a andrea ainda vai dar que falar


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2008 às 18:33)

*Mau tempo: "Pequeno tornado" derruba e arranca cerca de mil árvores em Castelo de Vide*

Cerca de mil árvores, sobretudo sobreiros e azinheiras, foram derrubadas ou arrancadas quarta-feira à noite, na zona de Castelo de Vide (Portalegre), por violentos ventos, que as autoridades locais apelidaram hoje de "pequeno tornado". O vereador da Câmara Municipal de Castelo de Vide, António Pita, adiantou hoje à agência Lusa que o "pequeno tornado", verificado às 21:30, afectou uma área de 125 hectares, a norte da freguesia de Póvoa e Meadas, naquele concelho.
"Ainda não temos a classificação do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), mas, à partida, terá sido uma espécie de tornado, que afectou um corredor com uma largura de 150 metros e sete quilómetros de meio de comprimento", relatou. Depois de uma noite de temporal, marcada por "ventos extremamente violentos", segundo o autarca, os proprietários florestais da zona atingida só durante o dia de hoje se aperceberam do "fenómeno" e dos danos provocados.
"O fenómeno apanhou, essencialmente, uma área florestal constituída por azinheiras e sobreiros, bem como várias dependências agrícolas, como palheiros", disse António Pita, indicando que foram também danificadas "vedações e muros de divisão de propriedades". 
Num primeiro levantamento efectuado hoje pelos serviços florestais da autarquia, foram já contabilizadas perto de "500 azinheiras arrancadas ou derrubadas, numa propriedade", mas o autarca estima que o número total de árvores danificadas, de várias espécies, atinja o dobro. "Os serviços estão a fazer um levantamento rigoroso da situação para avaliar os prejuízos totais", garantiu o vereador, indicando ainda que se verificaram também danos na rede eléctrica, como a destruição de postos de transformação.
O segundo comandante Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre, Rui Conchinha, confirmou à Lusa que aquela zona foi alvo de um "evento meteorológico adverso", que se pensa ter sido um "pequeno tornado".
"O levantamento ainda está a ser feito, mas o fenómeno atingiu uma área significativa de azinheiras e sobreiros de grande porte, que foram arrancados pela raiz e alguns deles arrastados várias dezenas de metros", acrescentou.
O comandante explicou que os bombeiros do concelho vizinho de Nisa foram alertados quarta-feira à noite para a queda de "duas ou três árvores" na estrada municipal que liga Póvoa e Meadas a Montalvão (concelho de Nisa), tendo-se dirigido ao local. "Cortaram as árvores, para manter a via aberta, mas, como era de noite, não analisaram os terrenos envolventes. Hoje é que o proprietário da herdade nessa zona constatou a situação e alertou as autoridades", disse.
Contactado pela Lusa, o IM disse desconhecer a ocorrência de qualquer tornado naquela freguesia do concelho de Castelo de Vide, mas explicou que a situação meteorológica da altura era "propícia" a fenómenos dessa natureza.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2008 às 18:47)

Outro tornado  ena pá estamos a pertencer á Europa esta semana esperemos que assim se mantenha 

Por aqui rajada máxima de 77 km/h...estou com 10.5ºC  Primavera onde andas tu ?? 

A pressão saltou para cima do trampolim vou com 1003hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2008 às 18:48)

Mais um pequeno tornado?

E mais chuva!!... E *9,4ºC* (minima do dia)... está fresquinho...

Vento a 16,9 km/h e wind chill a 3,6ºC

A precipitação vai em *18,0mm*


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 19:01)

Comentários, notícias, informações, imagens, etc, sobre este possível tornado, coloquem neste tópico:

 Tornado Castelo de Vide 9 Abril 2008

Obrigado.


----------



## Rog (10 Abr 2008 às 19:03)




----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 19:06)

Hoje então sem nota especial a registar despedimo-nos oficialmente da «Andrea» que será absorvida por outro sistema Tanit II (nome dado pelo Inst. Meteo Berlim) mantendo-se contudo nestes dias este tempo com alguma chuva pelo país.

Penso que a primeira vez de dar nomes foi uma experiência bastante interessante apesar das dificuldades especiais que surgiram em lidar com a situação algo complexa.

Se reparamos em Berlim dão nomes a tudo e deixam de fora a nossa «Andrea» que deixou ventos com rajadas acima de 100km/h nos Açores e Madeira, quebrou alguns registos históricos de precipitação na Madeira e largou um Tornado F2 ou F3 no Continente, ou talvez dois a avaliar pelas últimas notícias. A situação mereceu de todo um nome. Obviamente (e se calhar felizmente dados os estragos a lamentar) nem sempre será assim, mas por outro lado nem sempre será tão complicado de gerir como agora. 

*Os agradecimentos ao Rog por todo o trabalho que tem tido com isto e a todos pelo seguimento que bateu novamente uma série de records do forum * 


*GFS 15:00z (16:00)*






*GFS 18:00z (19:00)*


----------



## mauro miranda (10 Abr 2008 às 19:12)

e la se foi embora a Andrea, ainda estao aqui na bobadela a passar as ultimas nuvens que estao a deixar aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado

a andrea este ate recheadinha reparem

vento muito forte com rajadas até 200km/h mais coisa menos coisa em santarém

granizo na margem sul

chuva todos os dias de moderada a forte intensidade

2 tornados  um em santarem e outro ao que parece em portalegre

e ainda umas boas trovoadas esta noite, por isso nao nos podemos queixar, houve de tudo um pouco


----------



## Brunomc (10 Abr 2008 às 19:27)

por aqui entre as 4h30 e 6h30 da manha ouve muita trovoada com granizo e muito vento forte..não dormi nada durante a noite a conta do barulho..

de manha alguns aguaceiros..nada de especial

tarde quase igual..


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Abr 2008 às 19:35)

Olá

De facto, a Andrea está de despedida. Foi uma experiência histórica, do ponto de vista meteorológico. Quatro dias com a pressão atmosférica inferior a 1000 hPa, em média, por TODO o País em plena primavera não é comum.

Para muitos de nós, a montanha pariu um rato. Estávamos á espera de muitos fenómenos espectaculares, o que não sucedeu. Fora o vento e alguns aguaceiros fortes, é digno de nota o tornado de Santarém e, talvez, o de Castelo de Vide. Na Madeira, o mais significativo além do vento, foi a quantidade de precipitação que deu origem a inundações.

A Andrea trouxe-nos o tempo típico das Ilhas Britânicas nesta época do ano, embora com temperaturas um pouco mais elevadas. Foi uma família de depressões de génese polar, sem zonas convectivas maciças. Somente algumas linhas de instabilidade que foram o suficiente para dar origem a um ou dois fenómenos do tipo tornado. De notar, que debaixo da acção directa destas depressões bastante cavadas, houve regiões do País que tiveram sol, com fraca precipitação. Foi o caso da zona de Lisboa, por exemplo.

Foi uma experiência interessante e enriquecedora dos nossos conhecimentos. Deu para distinguir entre depressões de génese polar e outras convectivas que se formam por estas bandas, com convecção mais maciça, densa.

A Adrea está de partida. Estamos à espera do que se vai passar a seguir, sempre vigilantes e espectantes.

A propósito, a massa de ar tropical marítimo, foi substituída por ar polar. É possível que neve nas serranias do interior do País. Atenção às cidades mais elevadas do interior, pois é muito bem possível que neve (se é que já não está a nevar).


----------



## dgstorm (10 Abr 2008 às 19:47)

mauro miranda disse:


> e la se foi embora a Andrea, ainda estao aqui na bobadela a passar as ultimas nuvens que estao a deixar aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado
> 
> a andrea este ate recheadinha reparem
> 
> ...



Disto tudo, só tive chuva moderada !


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2008 às 20:16)

Ás 18h as estações de:

Lamas de Mouro marcava: 2.2ºC

Montalegre marcava: 1.9ºC

Eu estou com 10.8ºC mas já tive 9.7ºC  estamos a 10 de Abril ou 10 de Janeiro  :assobio:


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2008 às 20:26)

Após mais um aguaceiro, estou com 9,8ºC. A minima do dia.

Realmente o frio do inverno decidiu abraçar-nos outra vez. Ainda assim, e ao final dos primeiros 10 dias do mês, estou com uma anomalia a rondar os *+2,4ºC*. A ver se os próximos dias equilibram esta situação das temperaturas.

A nível de precipitação, vou com uns timidos 5,4mm desde as 0h.



*EDIT:*

Consegui finalmente, ao fim da tarde, ver a neve no Pico nas webcams dos Açores! Andava desde ontem a tentar ver qualquer coisa. 
Ora aí está ela:


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 20:32)

Senti mesmo frio quando regressei a casa, então com o vento NW e alguns chuviscos pelo ar ...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2008 às 20:40)

Não choveu mais a continuo então com os 19,5mm

A minima foi de 9,2ºC e neste momento tenho 10,1ºC
O vento chega muitas vezes aos 10 km/h mas tem vindo a abrandar
Humidade a 80%
*Pressão a 1005 hPa (desde as 7:30+- subiu 15 hPa)*



NOTA: Este tópico ja vai com 1154 mensagens e 35522 visualizações e em poucos dias!


----------



## TiagoFCR (10 Abr 2008 às 20:45)

Boas..Em Aveiro muito vento e por conta dele muito frio Não chove ja ha algumas horas mas o ceu continua muito nublado


----------



## LUPER (10 Abr 2008 às 20:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ás 18h as estações de:
> 
> Lamas de Mouro marcava: 2.2ºC
> 
> ...



10 de Abril 

Dia gelado por aqui, hoje tive mesmo frio, bolas. O vento corta. Sigo com 10.8º e muito vento N


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Abr 2008 às 21:08)

Aqui por vale figueira sigo com 10,8 C , deve ser mais ou menos o que o mauro miranda tem esta a 3 km daqui.
Por aqui chuveu mt, apesar de ser fraca,por vezes forte...os ventos continuam fortes..mas nao tanto como ontem  
Veremos o que nos espera



Será que a primavera volta ?


----------



## profgeo (10 Abr 2008 às 21:10)

após a sesta da tarde, acordei com alguma  aqui em LISBOA!! de facto começou a ficar  poir estas bandas!! será que vai haver "festa" pelo norte

pois é *ANDRÉ* tambem ném eu queria lá estar, mas na primeira até que é um bloco de apartamentos....e ainda está a uns 100/150mts d distancia do embate das ondas!!

AV.ROMA. -------»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»vento moderado, já não, mas , isso sim, está um pouco!!

oh *GILMET*da varanda da tua casa da pa ver FITARES..


----------



## kikofra (10 Abr 2008 às 21:18)

ainda a pouco tavam 7º aqui....


----------



## Minho (10 Abr 2008 às 21:22)

8.5ºC em Melgaço. Sensação térmica de 7ºC


----------



## profgeo (10 Abr 2008 às 21:28)

mais um tornado!!!!! este portugal daqui a uns tempos*será uns NOVO ESTADO DOS EUA ou outro CONDADO da terras de sua majestade*


----------



## kikofra (10 Abr 2008 às 21:34)

onde?


----------



## profgeo (10 Abr 2008 às 21:41)

*kikofra* pelo que li foi em Castelo de Vide durante a madrugada, se não estou em erro.


----------



## apassosviana (10 Abr 2008 às 21:46)

estou com 10º, a tarde houve vento forte mas agora ta tudo calmo


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Abr 2008 às 21:49)

*Acabou Se*

 Pois é pessoal... Andrea despediu se em grande... Consideramos k fez uma Boa prestação  ... 2 tornados nada mau, felizmente sem lamentar vitimas mortais... 
Venha o proximo!!!  

Temperatura actual 11.2
Humidade 76.0
Vento 23 km/h
Precipitação 1.6 mm

Boa noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Acabou Se*



Fantkboy disse:


> Pois é pessoal... Andrea despediu se em grande... Consideramos k fez uma Boa prestação  ... 2 tornados nada mau, felizmente sem lamentar vitimas mortais...
> Venha o proximo!!!
> 
> Temperatura actual 11.2
> ...



Olá, *Fantkboy* !
Qual é a marca e o modelo da tua estação meteorológica ?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Abr 2008 às 21:56)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min....................................11.6º
T máx...................................15.5º
T actual................................10.3º

H min....................................53%
H máx...................................86%
H actual................................58%

Pressão actual.......................996 hPa


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2008 às 21:56)

Tive uma máxima de 16,5ºC...a precipitação foi de 18,9mm tudo de madrugada....Temperatura actual de 11,5ºC mínima do dia até agora.


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Abr 2008 às 22:06)

*Boa noite*

WMR 928 NX Oregon Scientific

Cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2008 às 22:55)

*Re: Boa noite*



Fantkboy disse:


> WMR 928 NX Oregon Scientific
> 
> Cumprimentos



Seria interessante ligares a tua estação à Internet e transmitires dados para o Wunderground, por exemplo.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Abr 2008 às 23:05)

Dados da Andrea em termos de precipitação: 89,5mm.
Ainda não são dados finais porque neste momento volta a chover em Bragança

6,7ºC e 91%HR


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Abr 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Boa noite*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Seria interessante ligares a tua estação à Internet e transmitires dados para o Wunderground, por exemplo.



Tou com um problema na Porta de ligação do pc... após de o problema resolvido com certeza que o farei... 
cumprimentos...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2008 às 23:26)

*Re: Boa noite*



Fantkboy disse:


> Tou com um problema na Porta de ligação do pc... após de o problema resolvido com certeza que o farei...
> cumprimentos...



Se precisares de ajuda diz que a malta tenta ajudar


----------



## profgeo (10 Abr 2008 às 23:34)

. infelizmente está tudo mais calmo... *espero* que compreedam o sotaque...

será que pa semana, tudo indica para novas DEPRESSÕES??!?! venha la a e


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2008 às 23:35)

Em termos de balanço da Andrea deixou muita aguinha no Algarve e no resto do território, com 2 tornados, 3ª feira choveu praticamente o dia todo no Algarve, e a precipitação superou todas as expectativas que tinha, cerca de 90 mm em Abril é obra.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2008 às 23:50)

profgeo disse:


> oh *GILMET*da varanda da tua casa da pa ver FITARES..



Dá sim... 

O video está muito bom... vê-se bem a fúria do mar...


Aqui tenho 9,8ºC
O céu está pouco nublado
Pressão a 1007 hPa (desde as 7:30 subiu 17 hPa)
Humidade a descer...60%

Estes dias de "Andrea" deixaram uma razoavel quantidade de precipitação

Dia 7 - 21,5mm
Dia 8 - 17,0mm
Dia 9 - 3,0mm
Dia 10 - 19,5mm

No total: *61,0mm*

Até amanha


----------



## zemike (11 Abr 2008 às 00:06)

Deixo aqui os médios e extremos da minha estação para este inicio de mês bastante animado 


 Averages\Extremes for the month of April 2008

 Average temperature     = 17.7 °C
 Average humidity        = 61 %
 Average dewpoint        = 8.0 °C
 Average barometer       = 1010.8 mb
 Average windspeed       = 6.6 km/h
 Average gustspeed       = 9.4 km/h
 Average direction       = 187 ° ( S )
 Rainfall for month      = 42.0 mm
 Rainfall for year       = 143.0 mm
 Maximum rain per minute = 2.0 mm on day 09 at time 10:19
 Maximum temperature     = 32.6 °C on day 04 at time 17:00
 Minimum temperature     = 8.1 °C on day 04 at time 07:19
 Maximum humidity        = 98 % on day 09 at time 10:16
 Minimum humidity        = 10 % on day 04 at time 18:35
 Maximum pressure        = 1031.0  mb on day 01 at time 01:20
 Minimum pressure        = 992.0  mb on day 10 at time 08:50
 Maximum windspeed       = 27.8 kmh from 203 °(SSW)  on day 09 at time 16:10
 Maximum gust speed      = 44.4 km/h from 225 °( SW) on day 09 at time 15:41
 Maximum heat index      = 30.3 °C on day 04 at time 17:00
 -----------------------------------
 Daily rain totals
 -----------------------------------
  13.0 mm  on day 7
  07.0 mm  on day 8
  17.0 mm  on day 9
  05.0 mm  on day 10


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2008 às 00:10)

Boas pessoal

Aqui a Andrea foi generosa mas só em vento, e em trovoadas na madrugada de dia 10. Quanto a precipitação, não houve nada de relevente. Aqui onde moro, deve ter sido um dos lugares de Portugal onde menos choveu.

Ora vamos a dados:

Dia 7: 16,3mm
Dia 8: 17,4mm
Dia 9: 1,8mm
Dia 10: 5,4mm

Total: *40,9mm*, o que corresponde a cerca de 56% da precipitação média mensal.


----------



## Stinger (11 Abr 2008 às 00:26)

mauro miranda disse:


> e la se foi embora a Andrea, ainda estao aqui na bobadela a passar as ultimas nuvens que estao a deixar aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado
> 
> a andrea este ate recheadinha reparem
> 
> ...



pois mas a regiao norte pode se queixar


----------



## HotSpot (11 Abr 2008 às 10:17)

Bem, aqui fica em forma de resumo a precipitação na região de Lisboa de dia 7 a 10 de Abril das estações com dados completos dos 4 dias:

Setúbal			*71,6*
Mira-Sintra		*61,0*
Moscavide		*46,2*
Lisboa (Gago Coutinho)	*43,8*
Queluz			*42,0*
Odivelas			*40,9*
Moita			*40,0*
Montijo			*35,1*
Oeiras			*34,4*
Portela			*31,5*
Alhos-Vedros		*31,0*


Quem tiver alguns dados a adicionar ou corrigir comuniquem p.f.


----------



## jonaslor (11 Abr 2008 às 11:32)

Bom dia.
Bem, parece que finalmente tornou a nevar para a Serra da estrela. Neve essa que obrigou ao corte de estrada  Lagoa Comprida e Piornos, na Serra da Estrela. 
Preparava-me eu para ir para a Covilhã, por volta das 8:00 quando me deparei que os montes de Loriga, estavam todos cobertos de neve. Fui até à Estrada se S. Bento, quando ao começar a subir por volta dos 1000m me deparo com a sinalização a indicar que a estrada estava fechada. Pensei eu que seria um bom dia para fazer uma reportagem... Mas enganei-me, pois infelizmente nao consegui passar. Tive que escolher outro trajecto para ir para a covilhã.
Posso garantir que nevou a partir dos 1200m pelo estado em que os montes de Loriga estavam.
Quando regressar, colocarei umas fotos que tirei a esses mesmos montes.

P.S - Durante a viagem ouvir na radio que tinha nevado para a Guarda...


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2008 às 12:20)

Durante estes 4 dias registei *71,6mm*, e rajada máxima de vento de *66,8km/h* mas acredito que tenha feito mais  pressão nestes 4 dias foi dia 7- 997hpa, dia 8- 995hpa dia 9- 995hpa e dia 10- *992hpa*...dois dias de trovoada.


----------



## mauro miranda (11 Abr 2008 às 14:11)

Stinger disse:


> pois mas a regiao norte pode se queixar



pois para esses lados a coisa esteve fraca, mas no final ainda la conseguiram ter alguma coisinha


----------



## TiagoFCR (11 Abr 2008 às 14:28)

jonaslor disse:


> Bom dia.
> Bem, parece que finalmente tornou a nevar para a Serra da estrela. Neve essa que obrigou ao corte de estrada  Lagoa Comprida e Piornos, na Serra da Estrela.
> Preparava-me eu para ir para a Covilhã, por volta das 8:00 quando me deparei que os montes de Loriga, estavam todos cobertos de neve. Fui até à Estrada se S. Bento, quando ao começar a subir por volta dos 1000m me deparo com a sinalização a indicar que a estrada estava fechada. Pensei eu que seria um bom dia para fazer uma reportagem... Mas enganei-me, pois infelizmente nao consegui passar. Tive que escolher outro trajecto para ir para a covilhã.
> Posso garantir que nevou a partir dos 1200m pelo estado em que os montes de Loriga estavam.
> ...



Exelente noticia
Pena ja ter planos para o fim de semana (do tipo estudar,estudar,estudar...) Vamos ver se o tempo da uma ajudinha para aguentar neve na serra pelo menos até fim de Abril


----------



## Gongas (11 Abr 2008 às 14:46)

Que azar, tanta vez k tenho de tar na Guarda e agora k nao tou neva durante a noite. Talvez possa acontecer o mesmo durante a noite de hoje pois a mínima é negativa e poderá ocorrer algum aguaceiro.
espero fotos ou relatos dos membros da guarda


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Abr 2008 às 18:27)

Olá

A fixar: 

De 4 a 11 de Abril de 2008  evolução da família de depressões Andrea, com 3 núcleos principais, nos territórios e zona económica exclusiva portugueses.

Média da pressão atmosférica inferir a 1000 hPa, na maior parte deste período.

Ocorrência de 2 tornados, sendo um deles F2.

Regou bem algumas zonas do País, que bem necessita.

Também, neste período, o vento soprou forte. 

Contudo, com excepção de casos pontuais, não trouxe fenómenos meteorológicos espectaculares.

Adeus Andrea. Venha(m) agora outra(s). Cá estamos à espera. Entretando, está de volta o anticiclone subtropical.


----------



## Fil (12 Abr 2008 às 01:40)

O balanço final da «Andrea» por aqui (minha estação) foi o seguinte:

Precipitação: 69,4 mm
Pressão mínima: 993 hPa
Rajada máxima: 37,0 km/h de NNW

O balanço é francamente positivo, caíu bastante água, quase sempre de forma moderada e bem distribuída, sem provocar quaisquer contra-tempos a quem quer que fosse. As barragens e a agricultura agradecem.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Abr 2008 às 23:18)

Tornado Castelo de Vide:

http://www.jornalfontenova.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7080&Itemid=1


----------

